# Fall Update for TiVo Premiere begins today



## TiVoMargret

Hi TiVo Premiere owners!

Later today we will begin releasing the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to TiVo Premiere boxes.

Here are some of the changes:
- "What to Watch Now" available from TiVo Central
- Press the C button in the Guide to filter by genre
- Updated WishList screens in HD
- Removed "Browse Web Videos" -- you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps
- 4-tuner Premieres that feed TiVo Minis no longer need to "reserve" a tuner so the Minis can watch live TV
- TiVo Minis can now remotely manage the To Do List and Season Pass Manager of TiVo Premieres
- new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support
- advanced help for troubleshooting whole home network and box connectivity issues (Help > Whole Home > Streaming > Advanced Help)
- fixed the freeze in the Signal Strength meter, where it would report the same signal level for all channels
- fixed the issue where some boxes with Tuning Adapters stopped recording TiVo Suggestions
- support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)

I expect the update to be available after 4pm Pacific to anyone who was signed up on the priority list before midnight last night. If you signed up today, then your box will most likely update after 4pm tomorrow.

--Margret


----------



## Dan203

I see YouTube now supports DIAL, what about Netflix?


----------



## Kingpcgeek

Hopefully the no sound after fast forwarding through the live buffer issue has been corrected.


----------



## rsnaider

I will be forcing a connection or two later, thanks for the update and release notes!!!


----------



## defond

This is awesome, but what about netflix???


----------



## moyekj

Interesting. This implies then that HTML5 is indeed enabled in 20.3.7 software for series 4 units.


----------



## tlw_2

Margaret,

Are you telling us there is no update to NETFLIX!!!!

Please clarify. Netflix app is "so wrong" and your tech support tells
me personally there are aware of the issues.

Again, please answer this!


----------



## JWhites

What's the deal Margret, why is there no Netflix update? For months we've been waiting for a fix for Netflix and now we're seeing this isn't so? This is not good. For the amount of time it's taken for a new update to be created, a fix for the Netflix app that TiVo broke in the last update should have been first on the list. Speaking of which, why is there no word on the truncated program description being fixed? What out of touch reality is TiVo in where they cannot fix simple problems that they created and instead introduce new hardware? I would be embarrassed to work for TiVo.


----------



## tlw_2

I will say this much. If there is no Netflix update in this release then one of their Level 2 tech support guys* flat out lied *to me.

It's that simple.


----------



## magicspell

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi TiVo Premiere owners!
> 
> Later today we will begin releasing the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to TiVo Premiere boxes.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I expect the update to be available after 4pm Pacific to anyone who was signed up on the priority list before midnight last night. If you signed up today, then your box will most likely update after 4pm tomorrow.
> 
> --Margret


Dumb Tivo newbie question... how do you sign up on the priority list? If you don't sign up when could you expect to get the update?


----------



## JWhites

magicspell said:


> Dumb Tivo newbie question... how do you sign up on the priority list? If you don't sign up when could you expect to get the update?


The priority list is found here http://tivo.com/priority

Go to Settings & Messages then Account & System Info then System Information then enter on the website the TiVo Service Number on the TV screen.


----------



## Dan203

They seem to be able to update the apps independent of the software. A few days ago the Netflix app on the Roamio suddenly had profile support, then a couple days later it disappeared. So they seem to be able to flip a switch at the head end and update the apps. So even if Netflix is not included in this update we might still get an update eventually.


----------



## MeInDallas

So happy this is finally coming out!


----------



## JWhites

Unless what you described is exclusive to Roamio and Stream, Dan. Let's not forget that the visual aesthetics of the dark blue coloring and new fonts aren't coming to the Premiere yet (if ever) as well as the faster performance.


----------



## Dan203

Faster performance is impossible, that's a hardware issue. But both the Roamio and the Premiere are capable of running Adobe Air apps, which is what Netflix is, so there is no reason the new Netflix app shouldn't be capable of running on the Premiere. Unless it's just so miserably slow that it's completely unusable.


----------



## andyf

Update is downloading now.


----------



## jrtroo

TiVo has added several apps outside of a large scale update. Dan's comments are likely right on the money. It could simply be that Netflix themselves are not yet ready, Dave Zatz normally has some good insights on these sorts of things, and his article included updates to Netflix.


----------



## JWhites

jrtroo said:


> TiVo has added several apps outside of a large scale update. Dan's comments are likely right on the money. It could simply be that Netflix themselves are not yet ready, Dave Zatz normally has some good insights on these sorts of things, and his article included updates to Netflix.


Yet still no Netflix update available upon software rollout even though they've had several long months to figure it out.


----------



## rjrustia

Anyone get the update yet? I've been trying since 7:00 EST and nothing. I singed up on the Priority page when they opened it up.


----------



## jjd_87

How do you force an upgrade? Just connect to tivo service. Or is there another way to do it?


----------



## rjrustia

Just connect to the service. When it checks your account status, it should automatically download the update, if you signed up on the priority list.


----------



## Dan203

Mine is installing now. Started download about 3:51PST, just changed to Pending Restart about 2 minutes ago, forced a reboot and now looking at the "Installing an update... This will take a few minutes" screen.


----------



## overFEDEXed

rjrustia said:


> Anyone get the update yet? I've been trying since 7:00 EST and nothing. I singed up on the Priority page when they opened it up.


My update is installing now. I signed up on the first day, if it matters.

Screen says "Installing an Update...This will take a few minutes"
It's been a bunch of minutes.

Didn't it use to say "An hour or more"?

Now it says an hour, possibly longer.


----------



## Dan203

I didn't sign up until about a week after the Priority page went live and I still got it today. I'm guessing there aren't that many people who signed up so they're all getting it today.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I signed up a while ago and I'm not getting it, at least not this minute. So they must be staggering it even among we few, if only by minutes or hours.


----------



## jhjones75

Mine hasn't shown up yet (just checked a few minutes ago).

Altho if there is truly no Netflix update I don't know that I care.


----------



## MeInDallas

I keep trying to force and it wont let me have it yet arg  I signed up first day too.


----------



## Dan203

Done. HDUI is booting up right now


----------



## rjrustia

The wonders of TiVo processes.......


----------



## rsnaider

All 3 updated, now just poking around to see what is new/different.


----------



## overFEDEXed

I'm checking it out now. This box is soooooooo aggravating to use, compared to my Roamio. I try not to use it too much.

I sometimes wonder if my two-tuner is slower than most. I have one new unit, still in the box. Maybe for kicks I will try it, with no hard drive upgrade.

Also, I now have a "Network and Phone" choice now, on my Tivo "Settings" menu???


----------



## JWhites

Please tell us what changes you all are seeing after the update. Is the program truncation fixed?


----------



## Dan203

Both YouTube and Netflx support DIAL, but I tried it with both apps and had trouble. The YouTube app restarted the first time. Then the video I played got stuck in a loop where it would play the first 10 seconds, then pause and restart. The Netflix app restarted the first time too, then when it came back up it had an error on screen which I could not dismiss with the remote. So I disconnected the iPad app from the TiVo and the TiVo rebooted. On the plus side I briefly played with the Netflix app directly on the TiVo and navigation seems faster then I remember. Start up time is still slow, but the app itself feels more usable. Although still not as fast as my Roamio.

The main HDUI does not feel any faster. I don't really see anything in there other then what Margret listed. Also I do not see What To Watch Now, but maybe I need to force another call to get that?

Edit: After more testing DIAL for Netflix does not work. It actually does the same thing as the app on my Samsung TV. You start a video and the app just reboots. Then the iPad app says "unable to play video on remote device". This works fine on my Roamio.

Edit 2: After the box settled down a bit the HDUI actually does seem a bit faster then I remember. I haven't used the Premiere much since getting my Roamio, but compared to the little bit of navigation I did before getting the update it does seem slightly more responsive. Although maybe it was just in need of a reboot and that's why it seems faster. I'll reserve judgement on that for people who use their Premiere units more frequently.

Edit 3: Forced two calls and still no What To Watch Now. They must need to flip a switch on their end for that.


----------



## buzzword

Ho long did it take to install?


----------



## rsnaider

buzzword said:


> Ho long did it take to install?


About 30 minutes which included the download.

I would imagine things could be a little slower now that more people might be attempting to pull down the software.


----------



## Dan203

I was hoping that with the addition of DTA that a 2 tuner Premiere could now be used as a Mini host, but nope.  With the Roamio you can borrow all of the tuners for a Mini except the one that's currently in the foreground, which means a 2 tuner Premiere could technically support a Mini now even with live TV. So the limitation is completely artificial now.


----------



## jjd_87

Well I've been forcing connections all evening and still nothing. Bummer...


----------



## MeInDallas

Me too, I've done it a bunch of times. I guess they roll it out little by little, not really sure.


----------



## Dan203

Just checked my Wife's XL4. It made an automatic call at 3:51pm and it says pending restart. She's got a bunch of stuff recording tonight, so it'll have to reboot on it's own at 2:00am.


----------



## JWhites

Dan203 said:


> Just checked my Wife's XL4. It made an automatic call at 3:51pm and it says pending restart. She's got a bunch of stuff recording tonight, so it'll have to reboot on it's own at 2:00am.


Yeah according to TiVo tech support, the boxes don't restart on their own anymore because of too many complaints from customers who are interrupted while watching live television.


----------



## buzzword

rsnaider said:


> About 30 minutes which included the download.
> 
> I would imagine things could be a little slower now that more people might be attempting to pull down the software.


Thanks Ron, much appreciated

Dean


----------



## Bierboy

Well I was signed up on the priority list and my box connected about an hour ago and no update.


----------



## ajwees41

signed up shortly after the list became open again and just tried a connection at 10 P.M. central time no update yet.


----------



## MeInDallas

I hope thats not all for today that are getting it.


----------



## Dan203

JWhites said:


> Yeah according to TiVo tech support, the boxes don't restart on their own anymore because of too many complaints from customers who are interrupted while watching live television.


If that were true no one would ever get an update. They restart at 2:00am unless you have a scheduled recording. If you do it reboots during the next open time slot. I stay up late and I've been in a lot of betas (weekly updates) so I've seen this happen a lot.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Just forced a connection, and no update here either. Been on the list for a while (not sure exactly when I signed up though).


----------



## JWhites

Dan203 said:


> If that were true no one would ever get an update. They restart at 2:00am unless you have a scheduled recording. If you do it reboots during the next open time slot. I stay up late and I've been in a lot of betas (weekly updates) so I've seen this happen a lot.


It used to but that isn't the case this time. I was on the phone with tier 2 support last night for over an hour and he read me the email from the head engineer about this update. It's labeled a manual update, which means that after it downloads the update it will say "pending restart" until it is manually restarted. That's what he called it. I'm just repeating it. I know this was the cast last time as well since I had one Premiere that downloaded the 20.3.1 update and was stating "pending restart" which I didn't restart for two weeks until it ran out of guide data and I had no choice but to.


----------



## NotNowChief

I am EXTREMELY pleased that they FINALLY enabled Dynamic Tuner Allocation on the Premiere. Finally. Finally. Finally. Finally. Finally. I can't wait to get home from work today and test out live TV on my Mini with PLS that I bought in March that I do not use!

If we could just get Android support, I can die in peace.


----------



## JWhites

NotNowChief said:


> I am EXTREMELY pleased that they FINALLY enabled Dynamic Tuner Allocation on the Premiere. Finally. Finally. Finally. Finally. Finally. I can't wait to get home from work today and test out live TV on my Mini with PLS that I bought in March that I do not use!
> 
> If we could just get Android support, I can die in peace.


Good luck to you  Let's hope this time next month we'll see the out of home streaming come to the TiVo Stream so Premiere users can enjoy it too. Maybe this is when the Android app will be updated to support it...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JWhites said:


> It used to but that isn't the case this time. I was on the phone with tier 2 support last night for over an hour and he read me the email from the head engineer about this update. It's labeled a manual update, which means that after it downloads the update it will say "pending restart" until it is manually restarted. That's what he called it. I'm just repeating it. I know this was the cast last time as well since I had one Premiere that downloaded the 20.3.1 update and was stating "pending restart" which I didn't restart for two weeks until it ran out of guide data and I had no choice but to.


That seems like a strange change to me. Most users will never see the "pending restart" message unless they go looking for it. Maybe I am missing some new message TiVo has installed to reboot manually on TiVo Central (or somewhere similar)?


----------



## jrtroo

JWhites said:


> Good luck to you  Let's hope this time next month we'll see the out of home streaming come to the TiVo Stream so Premiere users can enjoy it too. Maybe this is when the Android app will be updated to support it...


I don't believe these are linked. Reports are that the update to OOH is weeks away, while Android support is seasons away.


----------



## muzzymate

Any first hand experience with the new Youtube app's speed? Is it still as painfully slow as the current version?


----------



## JWhites

DCIFRTHS said:


> That seems like a strange change to me. Most users will never see the "pending restart" message unless they go looking for it. Maybe I am missing some new message TiVo has installed to reboot manually on TiVo Central (or somewhere similar)?


I agree with you there, it's not the _best_ implementation but I'm guessing the engineers have their reasons. As far as I can tell there isn't any notice that a restart is pending aside from the Network Connection screen and System Info screen which as you've pointed out, a user would have to be watching out for.


----------



## NotNowChief

JWhites said:


> Good luck to you  Let's hope this time next month we'll see the out of home streaming come to the TiVo Stream so Premiere users can enjoy it too. Maybe this is when the Android app will be updated to support it...


You know, I got an e-mail from TiVo last night about the OOH Streaming "Now Available". There was a picture of the Roamio and the Stream in it, and I honestly LAUGHED OUT LOUD when I saw that the picture of the Stream in the e-mail had a red text ballon overlaid of the picture that contained the caption "Coming Holidays 2013". You just have to laugh. Let's see how long that gets delayed...


----------



## JWhites

You mean this? http://messaging.tivo.com/Portal/co...=1398150578948166945&siteNodeId=8905&b=106279


----------



## JWhites

I think TiVo should give every Premiere subscriber a free TiVo Stream as an apology for any number of reasons that have caused us to be dissatisfied with our experience.


----------



## NotNowChief

JWhites said:


> You mean this? http://messaging.tivo.com/Portal/co...=1398150578948166945&siteNodeId=8905&b=106279


Yup Hahahahahahaha


----------



## troasti

I was excited thinking my premiere would finally have decent apps for hulu, Netflix, youtube etc. Netflix is especially embarrassing crashing, CC stuck on screen, slow interface etc. I think I&#8217;m going to have to finally throw in the towel and buy a roku 3. =(


----------



## SugarBowl

DCIFRTHS said:


> That seems like a strange change to me. Most users will never see the "pending restart" message unless they go looking for it. Maybe I am missing some new message TiVo has installed to reboot manually on TiVo Central (or somewhere similar)?


They could use the "Messages" area for something that is actually helpful...


----------



## ajwees41

still no update for me


----------



## shamilian

Dan203 said:


> If that were true no one would ever get an update. They restart at 2:00am unless you have a scheduled recording. If you do it reboots during the next open time slot. I stay up late and I've been in a lot of betas (weekly updates) so I've seen this happen a lot.


rebooted by itself overnight just like always....


----------



## bbarrera

shamilian said:


> rebooted by itself overnight just like always....


Same here.


----------



## JWhites

bbarrera said:


> Same here.


Oh that's good. Maybe the info in the email was wrong. Their initial email that they received stated that the "ramp up" for the rollout started October 23rd and the follow up email that my guy received while I was on the phone with him was a correction and stated it started on the 28th. Makes me a bit wary since the info is coming from the head of the engineering department, ya know?


----------



## JWhites

Still no update for me. Starting to question the validity of the priority update list.

Still haven't heard if the program truncation issue was fixed or not.


----------



## tlw_2

I would like a Roamio +, I have the money, so what's stopping me?

When TiVo fixes things like the Netflix app on the Premiere line for example, then I will do it. Why would I want to invest another $400 in equipment/company that will knowingly allow disfunctionality to exist on their platforms indefinitely.

And *****

Then Margaret will not even take the time to respond to the subscriber base about the malfeasance. I have said the day I have to buy a ROKU for Netflix streaming is the day I begin evolving away from TiVo.

Been pricing Roku this morning. *I'm tired of the lies and BS*


----------



## waterchange

You should just go buy a Roku for Netflix and be done with it. It's cheap enough to be an impulse buy for most and it'll save you a lot of stress worrying about what TiVo will or will not do.



tlw_2 said:


> I would like a Roamio +, I have the money, so what's stopping me?
> 
> When TiVo fixes things like the Netflix afpp on the Premiere line for example, then I will do it. Why would I want to invest another $400 in equipment/company that will knowingly allow disfunctionality to exist on their platforms indefinitely.
> 
> And *****
> 
> Then Margaret will not even take the time to respond to the subscriber base about the malfeasance. I have said the day I have to buy a ROKU for Netflix streaming is the day I begin evolving away from TiVo.
> 
> Been pricing Roku this morning. *I'm tired of the lies and BS*


----------



## tomhorsley

I didn't see a single word in the list of features about fixing problems with old cable cards so the random lost signals and screen blanking don't happen as much. They made it 10,000 times worse in the 20.3 update, so I was hoping they could at least make it work as well as it did before 20.3 (because all the Comcast guys who were working on rolling out the firmware and other infrastructure updates are apparently all off trying to fix the obamacare web site or something, Comcast is back to "we don't have a date" for the rollout).


----------



## Bierboy

JWhites said:


> Still no update for me. Starting to question the validity of the priority update list....


+1...I signed up and no update love yet.....


----------



## NotNowChief

tomhorsley said:


> I didn't see a single word in the list of features about fixing problems with old cable cards so the random lost signals and screen blanking don't happen as much. They made it 10,000 times worse in the 20.3 update, so I was hoping they could at least make it work as well as it did before 20.3 (because all the Comcast guys who were working on rolling out the firmware and other infrastructure updates are apparently all off trying to fix the obamacare web site or something, Comcast is back to "we don't have a date" for the rollout).


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Teeps

JWhites said:


> I think TiVo should give every Premiere subscriber a free TiVo Stream as an apology for any number of reasons that have caused us to be dissatisfied with our experience.


Not a bad idea...
I would purchase a stream @ retail if it included life time subscription.


----------



## dave13077

Bierboy said:


> +1...I signed up and no update love yet.....


Same here. I signed up both my Premiere boxes (Elite and 2 tuner) early on with the Priority list and no updates yet.

I too wish they would have given us Life-timed Premier owners a reduced cost Roamio upgrade path. Given the "One Box" never lived up to Tivos own hype.


----------



## NotNowChief

Teeps said:


> Not a bad idea...
> I would purchase a stream @ retail if it included life time subscription.


Um, Streams don't have a subscription. I think HE meant as a joke that we should get a free one (Stream) for all the disappointments, headaches, and delays. I think YOU are confused with the Mini.


----------



## Lars_J

Bierboy said:


> +1...I signed up and no update love yet.....


Same here. I signed up for the priority list, and no update yet.


----------



## atmuscarella

Lots of sour grapes in this thread. 

The reality is the Premiere line of DVRs isn't ever going to be what people want it to be. The hardware just isn't good enough plain and simple. I think the best that can be hoped for is that they fix the software so that the units function as good DVRs, but who knows maybe they can't even do that with the HDUI resource requirements. 

Frankly my advise to those that can afford it is to just move on to something else. I am very happy with my Roamio and have pulled the power plugs on all my other TiVos.


----------



## tatergator1

dave13077 said:


> I too wish they would have given us Life-timed Premier owners a reduced cost Roamio upgrade path. Given the "One Box" never lived up to Tivos own hype.


There has been some indication from Tivo that upgrade offers to existing customers are planned. I don't remember the exact source, but I think it came from the CEO during one of his interviews.

Given the success of the Roamio, I'd bet Spring 2014 before we see any upgrade offers. Tivo will probably want to try and wait out the holiday season demand from existing customers before offering upgrade discounts to lure the remaining hold-outs.


----------



## JWhites

atmuscarella said:


> Lots of sour grapes in this thread.
> 
> The reality is the Premiere line of DVRs isn't ever going to be what people want it to be. The hardware just isn't good enough plain and simple. I think the best that can be hoped for is that they fix the software so that the units function as good DVRs, but who knows maybe they can't even do that with the HDUI resource requirements.
> 
> Frankly my advise to those that can afford it is to just move on to something else. I am very happy with my Roamio and have pulled the power plugs on all my other TiVos.


If I could have afforded it, I woulda gone over to the Roamio before it was even announced, but I can't, so onwards with the sour, bitter, unhappy grapes. :down:


----------



## JWhites

tatergator1 said:


> There has been some indication from Tivo that upgrade offers to existing customers are planned. I don't remember the exact source, but I think it came from the CEO during one of his interviews.
> 
> Given the success of the Roamio, I'd bet Spring 2014 before we see any upgrade offers. Tivo will probably want to try and wait out the holiday season demand from existing customers before offering upgrade discounts to lure the remaining hold-outs.


Unless it's free (aside from the subscription), no upgrade offer is going to be good enough to make up for the ultimate betrayal by TiVo. I wonder if a class action lawsuit can be filed for false advertisement since the Premiere really _isn't_ "the one box to rule them all" Just look at all this marketing hype http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444019 and compare it to what we know as the truth today and see just how much of it is true.


----------



## Dan203

tlw_2 said:


> I would like a Roamio +, I have the money, so what's stopping me?
> 
> When TiVo fixes things like the Netflix app on the Premiere line for example, then I will do it. Why would I want to invest another $400 in equipment/company that will knowingly allow disfunctionality to exist on their platforms indefinitely.
> 
> And *****
> 
> Then Margaret will not even take the time to respond to the subscriber base about the malfeasance. I have said the day I have to buy a ROKU for Netflix streaming is the day I begin evolving away from TiVo.
> 
> Been pricing Roku this morning. *I'm tired of the lies and BS*


The Netflix app on the Roamio is great. I never used the one on my Premiere because it was so slow, but I use the one on my Roamio all the time. In fact I've actually been using my Netflix subscription more just because it's so convenient.

If you've got the money to upgrade then do it and be happy. Holding out for some magical update to the Premiere that fixes everything is a fools errand. Even if they do eventually release such an update it's probably months off, so you're subjecting yourself to months of using a slow Premiere unnecessarily.


----------



## jeff92k7

I signed up both of my boxes when the priority page was first made available. Neither of my boxes got the update overnight and neither are getting it when I force connections.

If I re-enter my TSN's on the priority page, it says they are already registered.


----------



## JWhites

Can we focus and get back onto the discussion about the fall 2013 update and not about the Roamio please?


----------



## JWhites

jeff92k7 said:


> I signed up both of my boxes when the priority page was first made available. Neither of my boxes got the update overnight and neither are getting it when I force connections.


I've even had TiVo do their own forced connections on their end of things and still no update.


----------



## atmuscarella

JWhites said:


> If I could have afforded it, I woulda gone over to the Roamio before it was even announced, but I can't, so onwards with the sour, bitter, unhappy grapes. :down:


Yes frustrating electronics is a pain in the a**. Before I bought the Roamio, I was fairly happy with my Series 3 & Premiere DVRs, but I only used them as DVRs and mostly used the SDUI on the Premiere. My real frustration has been with receivers first an Onkyo 807 which had bad HDMI boards that died at age 3 and now a new Denon X4000 that doesn't work but they claim is a speaker issue not an issue with the receiver. I have a 7.1 setup and so far they have had me replace all the speaker wire ($75 and a full days work) plus I have brought in 3 more pairs of speakers to change out each set trying to find a "bad" speaker. It is really fun having spent over $4000 on speakers and receivers over the last few years to end up with nothing usable but the speaker in my TV.


----------



## rjrustia

Still no update love .


----------



## aaronwt

tlw_2 said:


> I would like a Roamio +, I have the money, so what's stopping me?
> 
> When TiVo fixes things like the Netflix app on the Premiere line for example, then I will do it. Why would I want to invest another $400 in equipment/company that will knowingly allow disfunctionality to exist on their platforms indefinitely.
> 
> And *****
> 
> Then Margaret will not even take the time to respond to the subscriber base about the malfeasance. I have said the day I have to buy a ROKU for Netflix streaming is the day I begin evolving away from TiVo.
> 
> Been pricing Roku this morning. *I'm tired of the lies and BS*


Netflix is superb on the Roamio and Mini boxes. They work great. But Netflix also worked on my Premieres too, just not as quick. And of course Netflix works very well on my three Rokus. But my main devices for watching Netflix now are my TiVo Minis and Roamio pro.


----------



## Loach

aaronwt said:


> Netflix is superb on the Roamio and Mini boxes. They work great. But Netflix also worked on my Premieres too, just not as quick. And of course Netflix works very well on my three Rokus. But my main devices for watching Netflix now are my TiVo Minis and Roamio pro.


Have you used Netflix on your Premiere since the 20.3.1 update? It used to work on my Premiere too, but now simple functions like pausing and stopping a video don't work anymore.


----------



## jrtroo

While I don't have the update yet either, and I would like netflix to behave better on my premiere, there is no need to retort with this quote below. It is just the kind of thing that will cause the release notes to stop, when its just as easy to ask the question civilly. Nobody here knows the details of why a wider release has not happened, but move on people, there are no intentional lies here.



tlw_2 said:


> Then Margaret will not even take the time to respond to the subscriber base about the malfeasance. I have said the day I have to buy a ROKU for Netflix streaming is the day I begin evolving away from TiVo.
> 
> Been pricing Roku this morning. *I'm tired of the lies and BS*


----------



## Bierboy

Loach said:


> Have you used Netflix on your Premiere since the 20.3.1 update? It used to work on my Premiere too, but now simple functions like pausing and stopping a video don't work anymore.


Not to continue to derail this thread (but, of course, I will). I don't know why anyone would bother using Netflix on any TiVo when it works so well on a Panny TV  I'm an infrequent user, but it's seamless. When I tried it on my XL4, it was balky (even BEFORE the last update). I'm sure the Roamio is better (how could it be worse?), but using it on an Internet-connected TV is MUCH smoother...


----------



## shamilian

Loach said:


> Have you used Netflix on your Premiere since the 20.3.1 update? It used to work on my Premiere too, but now simple functions like pausing and stopping a video don't work anymore.


I tried netflix and it seems to be the the same app but starts and stops the app quicker ( like older releases ) and did become unresponsive to button presses.... So it seems usable again....


----------



## aaronwt

Loach said:


> Have you used Netflix on your Premiere since the 20.3.1 update? It used to work on my Premiere too, but now simple functions like pausing and stopping a video don't work anymore.


Yes I've used Netflix on my two tuner Premiere when at my GFs house. I don't recall having an issue pausing and I don't stop the video. I back out to the previous page when watching a video since it will resume at the same point.


----------



## aaronwt

Bierboy said:


> Not to continue to derail this thread (but, of course, I will). I don't know why anyone would bother using Netflix on any TiVo when it works so well on a Panny TV  I'm an infrequent user, but it's seamless. When I tried it on my XL4, it was balky (even BEFORE the last update). I'm sure the Roamio is better (how could it be worse?), but using it on an Internet-connected TV is MUCH smoother...


For me, I only use my TVs as a monitor. While I do have a Coax cable connected to the TV from OTA or FiOS, I don't use it. I only use the HDMI inputs on my Tvs. So I have specifically not purchased a Smart TV.

My GF does have a Vizio Smart TV with Netflix and Pandora. But it's easier and quicker just to use Netflix and Pandora from the TiVo since the TiVo remote is already in hand.


----------



## Loach

Bierboy said:


> Not to continue to derail this thread (but, of course, I will). I don't know why anyone would bother using Netflix on any TiVo when it works so well on a Panny TV  I'm an infrequent user, but it's seamless. When I tried it on my XL4, it was balky (even BEFORE the last update). I'm sure the Roamio is better (how could it be worse?), but using it on an Internet-connected TV is MUCH smoother...


That's all well and good, but I'm running a 2005 DLP TV so I need to access Netflix differently. Part of the reason I went with Tivo at the beginning of this year was the "one box" marketing that duped me into believing I would not need to buy a Roku or new Blu-ray player to get quality Netflix streaming.


----------



## Loach

aaronwt said:


> Yes I've used Netflix on my two tuner Premiere when at my GFs house. I don't recall having an issue pausing and I don't stop the video. I back out to the previous page when watching a video since it will resume at the same point.


Then you are fortunate. When I get past about halfway into any movie on Netflix it stops responding to all button presses. My experience with the Premiere Netflix app is far from unique.


----------



## timothy.downey

I'm not normally one to complain, but the quality of the Netflix app on the Premiere really is unconscionable. Button presses almost never work and it is impossible to get back into the Netflix app at the end of an episode without quitting with a Tivo button press and waiting up to a minute to get back to the main Tivo screens. We are not being unreasonable in expecting that the pause button works at a minimum.

At this point I'd strongly prefer the old Netflix app that I had on TivoHD. You couldn't manage your queue with it, but it worked fine.


----------



## MrWizzu

How about you baddies stop talking about Netflix, and start talking about why we dont have the update yet!

Priority list is bogus!


----------



## dave13077

In our house, because Netflix is unusable on the "One Box" , we have bought Roku's to put at every TV where there is a Premiere. How a $60 Roku can handle Netflix 1000 times better than a a $800+ (Elite+Lifetime) Tivo is beyond me.


----------



## tlw_2

jrtroo said:


> While I don't have the update yet either, and I would like netflix to behave better on my premiere, there is no need to retort with this quote below. It is just the kind of thing that will cause the release notes to stop, when its just as easy to ask the question civilly. Nobody here knows the details of why a wider release has not happened, but move on people, there are no intentional lies here.


You have no idea what I have been told or what I have been through. I don't care what you think. DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO. Speak your mind and quit looking to critique other users. THAT IS NOT THE POINT OF THE DISCUSSION.


----------



## tlw_2

Dan203 said:


> The Netflix app on the Roamio is great. I never used the one on my Premiere because it was so slow, but I use the one on my Roamio all the time. In fact I've actually been using my Netflix subscription more just because it's so convenient.
> 
> If you've got the money to upgrade then do it and be happy. Holding out for some magical update to the Premiere that fixes everything is a fools errand. Even if they do eventually release such an update it's probably months off, so you're subjecting yourself to months of using a slow Premiere unnecessarily.


DAN,
I plainly said I wanted the Netflix to work as advertised. I'm not expecting a complete 100% overall fix for the everything. READ AGAIN, it was just Netflix and Tivo's advertised functionality. Not adequately reading before you respond is a "fools errand".


----------



## Loach

tlw_2 said:


> You have no idea what I have been told or what I have been through. I don't care what you think. DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO. Speak your mind and quit looking to critique other users. THAT IS NOT THE POINT OF THE DISCUSSION.


So he can't tell you what to do, but you can tell him what to do. Got it.


----------



## hooper

I think this thread sums up the complete fail that is the Tivo Premiere. Remember when they enabled the second core of the processor!


----------



## MeInDallas

Well I wonder what time today they will roll out some more people. I think I've connected 50 times since last night trying to get this update


----------



## ajwees41

MeInDallas said:


> Well I wonder what time today they will roll out some more people. I think I've connected 50 times since last night trying to get this update


 I've tried 3 times still no update.


----------



## beejay

ajwees41 said:


> I've tried 3 times still no update.


I'll connect in the morning if I haven't received something in the last 24 hours...

But, really! 50 times a day? Does that get you anything but frustration? Is it really that important to get it within 30 minutes of the switch being thrown for you?


----------



## MeInDallas

beejay said:


> I'll connect in the morning if I haven't received something in the last 24 hours...
> 
> But, really! 50 times a day? Does that get you anything but frustration? Is it really that important to get it within 30 minutes of the switch being thrown for you?


Yep considering all the frustration I have went thru with Tivo since the beginning of 2012 IT IS THAT IMPORTANT YES!!!! All the blame that Tivo has tried to throw onto the cable company when it was that Tivo software that was at fault to begin with, yes it is THAT important!


----------



## ajwees41

beejay said:


> I'll connect in the morning if I haven't received something in the last 24 hours...
> 
> But, really! 50 times a day? Does that get you anything but frustration? Is it really that important to get it within 30 minutes of the switch being thrown for you?


Well they have a priority update page and Margaret has said it has been released, so those on the list should have it.


----------



## tomhorsley

Hey, news from Comcast on the Florida update! Now instead of "no schedule" they are saying "early 2014". Soon it can be "summer 2014" and it will be a year since they first said "summer 2013". I can't believe it is utterly impossible to provide cable card users new firmware without rolling out an entire new set of infrastructure to go with it.


----------



## MeInDallas

ajwees41 said:


> Well they have a priority update page and Margaret has said it has been released, so those on the list should have it.


Unfortunately that isnt the case. I added my TSN to the list as soon as it went live, have went back several times to make sure it was on the list after the issues they had with the page, and I still dont have it. They must be rolling it out little by little.


----------



## jrtroo

tlw_2 said:


> You have no idea what I have been told or what I have been through. I don't care what you think. DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO. Speak your mind and quit looking to critique other users. THAT IS NOT THE POINT OF THE DISCUSSION.


I did not tell you what to do, you can be as big as you want to be. There is just no need for it, and I called you out. The point of the discussion is to have an open conversation with and about the TiVo Premiere software update, and I just want to make sure it continues.

Blast away if you must, and feel free to get a Roku. I'm also tempted to do so, not so much for Netflix but for the other apps it offers, especially if they have Amazon prime available.


----------



## morac

My Premiere picked up the update some time since last night. I used my Slingbox to restart it and it installed.

The first thing I noticed is that there's gold stars now.


----------



## ajwees41

morac said:


> My Premiere picked up the update some time since last night. I used my Slingbox to restart it and it installed.
> 
> The first thing I noticed is that there's gold stars now.


what are gold stars for?


----------



## Dan203

tlw_2 said:


> DAN,
> I plainly said I wanted the Netflix to work as advertised. I'm not expecting a complete 100% overall fix for the everything. READ AGAIN, it was just Netflix and Tivo's advertised functionality. Not adequately reading before you respond is a "fools errand".


I think you read a little more attitude into my words then was intended. "Fools errand" is a figure of speech, I wasn't implying you are a fool. I meant you could be waiting for something that never comes, while only causing yourself frustration, when you could alleviate the problems right now by simply upgrading to a Roamio. By standing your ground and not upgrading until they fix the Premiere you're causing yourself more harm then TiVo. I'd dump the Premiere now, while it still has some resale value, and move up (or on) and save myself the headache.


----------



## Dan203

MeInDallas said:


> Yep considering all the frustration I have went thru with Tivo since the beginning of 2012 IT IS THAT IMPORTANT YES!!!! All the blame that Tivo has tried to throw onto the cable company when it was that Tivo software that was at fault to begin with, yes it is THAT important!


Man I worry that users like you are going to end up disappointed. TiVo updates rarely fix all the bugs of the previous update. Especially when they contain a major new feature like DTA. I'm not saying the update wont fix your problems, but I wouldn't get my hopes up too high if I were you. Many of people have been let down by expectations in the past.


----------



## Bierboy

tlw_2 said:


> You have no idea what I have been told or what I have been through. I don't care what you think. DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO. Speak your mind and quit looking to critique other users. THAT IS NOT THE POINT OF THE DISCUSSION.


Wow...someone piss in your Wheaties today? No reason to yell. And, if you want some respect on these boards, tone it down. As of this moment, you're on my IL...


----------



## MeInDallas

Really the only thing I'm looking for is the basic functionality of the box. I want to be able to record what I have set up to record, and come home and it be waiting there already recorded, with no errors on the screen. One thing supposedly they fixed is the no suggestions issue a lot of us were having, and then the one where the missing channels and you would get an error and there would be no recording. A lot of people describe it as a black screen recording. Now I know that Tivo engineering has told me they have seen what was causing this because they have/had my box being logged, and I was told that they saw the issue and what was causing it. Again supposedly they have a fix for this, and all this stuff is supposed to be included in the update.

As far as HD screens being faster, I dont use them, I use SD only. Netflix I dont care, I dont subscribe to it. Anything else I dont care about, I just want those 2 issues fixed. Everytime I've had an issue, Tivo always has blamed the cable company right off the bat and had me jump thru hoops on my end to try and fix them, when all along it was a Tivo software issue because then on down the road, months later or a year later they magically have a software update and fix things.

Connecting a box many times trying to get the update isnt as frustrating as paying for a box every month that youre locked into paying and it doesnt work correctly. Now THATS what is frustrating!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've actually had no problems with my Premiere, except that I'd like to see the rest of the menus HD'd (not so much for esthetic reasons, but so they will all function the same). Of course, I only use my TiVo to record and play back shows, so some of the things that people dislike about it don't affect me. But all in all, I remain a very happy customer. Roamio doesn't even tempt me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

atmuscarella said:


> Yes frustrating electronics is a pain in the a**. Before I bought the Roamio, I was fairly happy with my Series 3 & Premiere DVRs, but I only used them as DVRs and mostly used the SDUI on the Premiere. My real frustration has been with receivers first an Onkyo 807 which had bad HDMI boards that died at age 3 and now a new Denon X4000 that doesn't work but they claim is a speaker issue not an issue with the receiver. I have a 7.1 setup and so far they have had me replace all the speaker wire ($75 and a full days work) plus I have brought in 3 more pairs of speakers to change out each set trying to find a "bad" speaker. It is really fun having spent over $4000 on speakers and receivers over the last few years to end up with nothing usable but the speaker in my TV.


Damn. That sucks about the Denon. The HDMI board on the Onkyo is fairly common from what I have been hearing. I have an Onkyo preamp - wish me luck.


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've actually had no problems with my Premiere, except that I'd like to see the rest of the menus HD'd (not so much for esthetic reasons, but so they will all function the same). Of course, I only use my TiVo to record and play back shows, so some of the things that people dislike about it don't affect me. But all in all, I remain a very happy customer. Roamio doesn't even tempt me.


That's exactly where I'm at, Rob. I use my XL4 for nothing but recording and watching programs (and, occasionally watch live TV). I rarely, if ever, use all four tuners (as a matter of fact, I've had the unit for nearly a year and I don't recall one time when all four red lights were lit).


----------



## Dan203

MeInDallas said:


> Really the only thing I'm looking for is the basic functionality of the box. I want to be able to record what I have set up to record, and come home and it be waiting there already recorded, with no errors on the screen. One thing supposedly they fixed is the no suggestions issue a lot of us were having, and then the one where the missing channels and you would get an error and there would be no recording. A lot of people describe it as a black screen recording. Now I know that Tivo engineering has told me they have seen what was causing this because they have/had my box being logged, and I was told that they saw the issue and what was causing it. Again supposedly they have a fix for this, and all this stuff is supposed to be included in the update.
> 
> As far as HD screens being faster, I dont use them, I use SD only. Netflix I dont care, I dont subscribe to it. Anything else I dont care about, I just want those 2 issues fixed. Everytime I've had an issue, Tivo always has blamed the cable company right off the bat and had me jump thru hoops on my end to try and fix them, when all along it was a Tivo software issue because then on down the road, months later or a year later they magically have a software update and fix things.
> 
> Connecting a box many times trying to get the update isnt as frustrating as paying for a box every month that youre locked into paying and it doesnt work correctly. Now THATS what is frustrating!


That does suck. I just hope they're right and there is a fix in this version for your problem. You've got an awful lot riding on this update, it could be a massive letdown if it doesn't fix all your issues.


----------



## jhjones75

Still no update here.


----------



## TooMuchTime

I can't connect to the TiVo service until a scheduled update takes place at 2am. So, I'll know more tomorrow. I think I'll reboot the machine first thing in the morning and see what I get.


----------



## JWhites

aaronwt said:


> For me, I only use my TVs as a monitor. While I do have a Coax cable connected to the TV from OTA or FiOS, I don't use it. I only use the HDMI inputs on my Tvs. So I have specifically not purchased a Smart TV.
> 
> My GF does have a Vizio Smart TV with Netflix and Pandora. But it's easier and quicker just to use Netflix and Pandora from the TiVo since the TiVo remote is already in hand.


I use my TV as a monitor (with audio) as well via HDMI cables. I mean even if I owned a smart tv if given no other option, I would _still_ be using it as just a monitor (with audio). I've found using a PlayStation 3 does an amazing job for Netflix and YouTube.


----------



## Megamind

No update for me, either. And I signed up for the priority list over a week ago. Just to confirm I was on the list, I tried re-entering my TSN and the page told me that box was already on the list. 

I'm a little bummed, but if not getting the update on the day it's released is the worst thing that happens to me this week, I think I'm going to be all right ...


----------



## MeInDallas

Dan203 said:


> That does suck. I just hope they're right and there is a fix in this version for your problem. You've got an awful lot riding on this update, it could be a massive letdown if it doesn't fix all your issues.


Yep this will definately be the deciding factor on whether or not I continue a relationship with Tivo. I dont see any major updates after this one for the Premiere. I could be wrong about that, but with the Roamio in full swing I just dont see Tivo sinking a lot of money into major updates for the Premiere. Maybe a little fix here and there, maybe not.


----------



## Dan203

TooMuchTime said:


> I can't connect to the TiVo service until a scheduled update takes place at 2am. So, I'll know more tomorrow. I think I'll reboot the machine first thing in the morning and see what I get.


That means you have the software and you just need to reboot the TiVo to have it install. You can force a restart now as long as you have a block of 30-40 minutes where it doesn't need to record anything. (Messages & Settings->Help->Reset TiVo->Reboot)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Megamind said:


> No update for me, either. And I signed up for the priority list over a week ago.
> 
> I'm a little bummed, but if not getting the update on the day it's released is the worst thing that happens to me this week, I think I'm going to be all right ...


This...

I'm reading these posts and really??


----------



## morac

ajwees41 said:


> what are gold stars for?


Ads.


----------



## Dan203

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This...
> 
> I'm reading these posts and really??


The Priority list doesn't seem to be first come first served. I added my wife's TiVo like the day after it went live, but forgot about the Premiere in my office. I just added that one like a week or so ago. Both of them got the update first thing yesterday. (around 3:45pm)


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> I was hoping that with the addition of DTA that a 2 tuner Premiere could now be used as a Mini host, but nope.  With the Roamio you can borrow all of the tuners for a Mini except the one that's currently in the foreground, which means a 2 tuner Premiere could technically support a Mini now even with live TV. So the limitation is completely artificial now.




This is really disappointing. I'd have loved to use a Mini with my 2-tuner Premiere. I never, ever watch Live TV.


----------



## Dan203

Fofer said:


> This is really disappointing. I'd have loved to use a Mini with my 2-tuner Premiere. I never, ever watch Live TV.


I know. One of the reasons I checked was specifically for you.


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> I know. One of the reasons I checked was specifically for you.


Thank you for the information. I do certainly appreciate that you'd think of me when checking/reporting such a thing.


----------



## JWhites

Any word on the program description truncation being fixed yet?


----------



## cwoody222

Nothing here yet. And I signed up the first or second day the priority list was announced.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

Well the C501 error when accessing Music & Photos to use Pandora is still not fixed! This after 3 updates, Fall 2012, Spring 2013 and now Fall 2013.

For those not familiar with the error, when using the HD menus this error comes up and Music & Photos is not usable. If you switch to the SD menus, Music & Photos works great.

I have called twice on this issue, latest was tonight after discovering the latest update did not correct the problem. Tech support tells me they are working on the issue but do not have a resolution yet. I told them it has been a known issue for over a year now and is extremely frustrating. They gave me two months credit for my grandfathered $6.95/month multi-room discount.

When I received the email asking to do a quick survey, I gave the rep high marks but made sure to voice my frustration in the comments.


----------



## moyekj

Something fairly minor I noticed was fixed/improved in 20.3.7:
All my HD channels are in 1000+ range (and I take all SD channels out of my lineup) and most have 6+ characters as callsign. 20.3.1 software would truncate characters such that channel # + name was mostly a bunch of garbled "...". 20.3.7 software fixed that such that nothing truncates anymore and I can see the full channel # + name from My Shows lists.


----------



## kherr

With all the banter about the Netflix app, doesn't Netflix write and maintain it. I solved that issue already and bought a pair of Rokus. Best money spent, not only Netflix but Amazon Prime and a host of others that Tivo could never support. I'll skip the Mini for the garage and just get another Roku ...


----------



## moyekj

TiVoJimmy said:


> Well the C501 error when accessing Music & Photos to use Pandora is still not fixed! This after 3 updates, Fall 2012, Spring 2013 and now Fall 2013.


 I don't use my Premiere and Elite much directly anymore since getting my Roamio, but before that I used Pandora almost every day on my series 4 units and never saw that C501 issue. Do you have TiVo Desktop installed/enabled by any chance? If so perhaps try shutting it off to see if that helps.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've actually had no problems with my Premiere, except that I'd like to see the rest of the menus HD'd (not so much for esthetic reasons, but so they will all function the same). Of course, I only use my TiVo to record and play back shows, so some of the things that people dislike about it don't affect me. But all in all, I remain a very happy customer. Roamio doesn't even tempt me.


I must admit. I was so frustrated with my two-tuner Premiere and my Elite, that I just knew the Roamio had to be better. Of course, seeing all the speculation about the new hardware/software, helped me along. The awesome Mini arrival/performance, also helped a lot.

Reading some of the complaints on these forums, may have influenced me. Like when you buy a new car and then read online, about certain problems, then you actually start to "Look/Listen" for them. But, the truth of the matter *for me* is.......................

The Roamio is so *unbelievably* better than the Premiere, even recording and playback, that if you purchase one, you may never use your Premiere again.

Yes, the Roamio is a joy to use, compared to my Premiere. This is just my opinion, along with a few others here.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

moyekj said:


> I don't use my Premiere and Elite much directly anymore since getting my Roamio, but before that I used Pandora almost every day on my series 4 units and never saw that C501 issue. Do you have TiVo Desktop installed/enabled by any chance? If so perhaps try shutting it off to see if that helps.


I had high hopes, but it did not work. I stopped the TiVo Beacon Service and killed all the TiVo processes running on my PC.

Was hoping it would help, but also that would make me even more frustrated with TiVo support if they still hadn't figured it out.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## moedaman

Dan203 said:


> I was hoping that with the addition of DTA that a 2 tuner Premiere could now be used as a Mini host, but nope.  With the Roamio you can borrow all of the tuners for a Mini except the one that's currently in the foreground, which means a 2 tuner Premiere could technically support a Mini now even with live TV. *So the limitation is completely artificial now.*


Makes you wonder if it always was?


----------



## Fofer

So long as the user is okay with only watching recordings (as I certainly am) then yes, the restriction certainly is artificial. And Dan's experiment shows that even that restriction wouldn't be required all the time. Now, it seems like there's no reason a 2-Tuner Premiere couldn't technically work with a Mini. It's just that TiVo doesn't feel like supporting it. :down:


----------



## JWhites

Why are so many people talking about the Roamio when this is a Premiere thread. Come on we don't need to hear how great the Roamio is, we already know damn it.


----------



## bradleys

I would love the Premiere 2 tuner to work with the mini. It would make me feel like I was still getting use out of the box. It sits in the media room and we don't watch "a lot" of live TV up there.

I do feel it is an artificial restriction that doesn't really have a purpose any longer.


----------



## moyekj

TiVoJimmy said:


> I had high hopes, but it did not work. I stopped the TiVo Beacon Service and killed all the TiVo processes running on my PC.
> 
> Was hoping it would help, but also that would make me even more frustrated with TiVo support if they still hadn't figured it out.
> 
> Thanks for trying.


 One more thing to try now that all TiVo Desktop processes are shut down. Reboot your TiVo to clear out any bad cache it may still have associated with the Music&Photo shares. It's worth a shot however unlikely it is to help.


----------



## Devx

Not sure what to really expect with this update. Turned HDUI back on to experience the new changes. It's possible I'm just very used to my Roamios now but it seems the HDUI is slower than I remember. What to Watch Now wasn't present on Tivo Central so I restarted to force refresh the UI. Still not present. Works fine via iOS app. Checked again to make sure I'm on 20.3.7.1a. The pause ads in the HDUI are the same size as on the Roamio, can't tell if this is new or not. DIAL support for YouTube works. Appears a bit buggy at first glance. It works but the clip plays, always stops a few seconds in, starts over, and then plays through. Back to SDUI. Thanks TiVo...I think.

Sorry to those that are frustrated and still do not have the update. I'm not sure how the priority page works because I did NOT sign up for the priority update and my box has the new update already. It appears to have rebooted about 21 hrs ago.  I would have gladly given up my spot to someone else.



TiVoMargret said:


> ...Here are some of the changes:....
> - support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)...


Interestingly enough, OOH downloading from a Premiere through a Roamio worked before the update was released. I didn't realize streaming/downloading were so different unless my OOH downloads were a fluke.


----------



## slowbiscuit

TiVoJimmy said:


> Well the C501 error when accessing Music & Photos to use Pandora is still not fixed! This after 3 updates, Fall 2012, Spring 2013 and now Fall 2013.
> 
> For those not familiar with the error, when using the HD menus this error comes up and Music & Photos is not usable. If you switch to the SD menus, Music & Photos works great.


I use Pandora all the time from the HD menus and it always works great, must be something specific to your setup. Pandora is probably the best app they've ever done on the Premiere, it loads fast and is very reliable on my Elite.


----------



## tatergator1

Devx said:


> DIAL support for YouTube works. Appears a bit buggy at first glance. It works but the clip plays, always stops a few seconds in, starts over, and then plays through. Back to SDUI. Thanks TiVo...I think.


The play-restart-play bug in the Youtube app was there before this update. In addition, it seems to be related to Youtube's software. A friend saw the bug on my Premiere a few months ago and commented that the Youtube app on his Smart TV does the same thing.


----------



## Loach

No update for me as of last night and I've been on the priority list for about a week. But without a Netflix update I guess I no longer particularly care. I suppose DTA will be nice in theory, but probably not a game changer for me as I haven't had a problem with having 1 tuner dedicated to my Minis.


----------



## rjrustia

I don't think TiVo is using the Priority Update list. I signed up the first day it opened up, and still no update. Trying to enter my TSN again results in "Your already on the list." I really miss Suggestions and access to my Wishlist Searches.


----------



## Bierboy

Don't know if this was mentioned, but have the truncated program descriptions been fixed in this update? (still no update love for me)...


----------



## defond

I signed up on the priority list as soon as it went live and I still have no upstate. What the hell!?!


----------



## Bierboy

defond said:


> I signed up on the priority list as soon as it went live and I still have no _*upstate*_. What the hell!?!


You in New York?


----------



## MrWizzu

This is dumb. The priority list isnt working! All I want is the update!


----------



## sheshechic

I signed up on the second day and I've not received the update either.


----------



## pbubel

I'll add my name to the list of those who signed up early and still haven't received the update. Not sure whats up, I did confirm my TSN is still on their list.


----------



## sheshechic

Dan203 said:


> I was hoping that with the addition of DTA that a 2 tuner Premiere could now be used as a Mini host, but nope.  With the Roamio you can borrow all of the tuners for a Mini except the one that's currently in the foreground, which means a 2 tuner Premiere could technically support a Mini now even with live TV. So the limitation is completely artificial now.


Thanks for reporting that it doesn't work.

Well then I guess there's no reason for me to buy those two Mini sitting in my cart.


----------



## Ziggy86

Kingpcgeek said:


> Hopefully the no sound after fast forwarding through the live buffer issue has been corrected.


My Tivo has above issue.

My Tivo HD is not able to get certain channels while my Tivo Premier gets them fine, Tivo says Verizon issue while Verizon says Tivo Issue.

It must be a Tivo issue because TIVO Premier get the channel fine


----------



## TiVoJimmy

moyekj said:


> One more thing to try now that all TiVo Desktop processes are shut down. Reboot your TiVo to clear out any bad cache it may still have associated with the Music&Photo shares. It's worth a shot however unlikely it is to help.


Tried rebooting the TiVo, did not help.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## TiVoJimmy

slowbiscuit said:


> I use Pandora all the time from the HD menus and it always works great, must be something specific to your setup. Pandora is probably the best app they've ever done on the Premiere, it loads fast and is very reliable on my Elite.


I wonder if it just works on the Elite or 4 tuner Premieres but not the 2 tuner.

I can't think of anything outside of the suggestion of TiVo Desktop that could cause an issue.

Maybe I'll try rebooting my router to see if it changes.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## aaronwt

Pandora works fine on my two tuner Premiere. But it also doesn't have the update yet. I tried a connection last night and still nothing. I think I signed up on the priority page the first or second day it was available.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

aaronwt said:


> Pandora works fine on my two tuner Premiere. But it also doesn't have the update yet. I tried a connection last night and still nothing. I think I signed up on the priority page the first or second day it was available.


This has been a problem for me for over a year. TiVo has been saying they are aware of the issue, so I've been waiting for a fix.


----------



## morac

rjrustia said:


> I don't think TiVo is using the Priority Update list. I signed up the first day it opened up, and still no update. Trying to enter my TSN again results in "Your already on the list." I really miss Suggestions and access to my Wishlist Searches.


Maybe people who signed up the first day didn't really get added to the list? I know when I tried to add myself to the list on the second day, it didn't work. It just kept refreshing over and over again. I couldn't get the page to work until around 4 days after the list went "live" and my box updated yesterday. I got a tweet response from Margaret that it was fixed about 4 days after it went "live", so I'm wondering if people who managed to get in the first day didn't really get added.


----------



## NotNowChief

What am I to expect to have to do as far as setup options after the update to allow the Mini to watch live TV? I currently do not have a tuner assigned to it, will it automatically pick up a tuner or do I enable something in the settings?


----------



## atmuscarella

TiVoJimmy said:


> I wonder if it just works on the Elite or 4 tuner Premieres but not the 2 tuner.
> 
> I can't think of anything outside of the suggestion of TiVo Desktop that could cause an issue.
> 
> Maybe I'll try rebooting my router to see if it changes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


I used Pandora regularly on my dual tuner Premiere (HDUI & SDUI) with no issues until I got my Roamio. If you are having issues I would guess it is something specific to your Premiere or your network setup.


----------



## FrodoB

morac said:


> Maybe people who signed up the first day didn't really get added to the list? I know when I tried to add myself to the list on the second day, it didn't work. It just kept refreshing over and over again. I couldn't get the page to work until around 4 days after the list went "live" and my box updated yesterday. I got a tweet response from Margaret that it was fixed about 4 days after it went "live", so I'm wondering if people who managed to get in the first day didn't really get added.


Possible, although it would be helpful if the website didn't say we were already on the list, then...


----------



## Dan203

NotNowChief said:


> What am I to expect to have to do as far as setup options after the update to allow the Mini to watch live TV? I currently do not have a tuner assigned to it, will it automatically pick up a tuner or do I enable something in the settings?


The option goes away and everything is automatic. Just press Live TV on the Mini and it'll grab a tuner.


----------



## cherry ghost

morac said:


> Maybe people who signed up the first day didn't really get added to the list? I know when I tried to add myself to the list on the second day, it didn't work. It just kept refreshing over and over again. I couldn't get the page to work until around 4 days after the list went "live" and my box updated yesterday. I got a tweet response from Margaret that it was fixed about 4 days after it went "live", so I'm wondering if people who managed to get in the first day didn't really get added.


on the first day it was a single box and after it was fixed it was back to the normal four boxes. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.



FrodoB said:


> Possible, although it would be helpful if the website didn't say we were already on the list, then...


yep


----------



## TiVoMargret

I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)

--Margret


----------



## beejay

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)
> 
> --Margret


I take it that you thought everyone on the list should have the update.

I hope you'll tell us once what you have checked on is resolved so we can, if necessary, let you know some of us are still update-less.


----------



## xander777

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)
> 
> --Margret


Thank you. Please keep us informed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)
> 
> --Margret





xander777 said:


> Thank you. Please keep us informed.


+1 :up:


----------



## lujan

Mine said that it was ineligible for the priority list but I don't know why?


----------



## rjrustia

morac said:


> Maybe people who signed up the first day didn't really get added to the list? I know when I tried to add myself to the list on the second day, it didn't work. It just kept refreshing over and over again. I couldn't get the page to work until around 4 days after the list went "live" and my box updated yesterday. I got a tweet response from Margaret that it was fixed about 4 days after it went "live", so I'm wondering if people who managed to get in the first day didn't really get added.


If I didn't get added to the list, why does it say my TSN has already been added?


----------



## rjrustia

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)
> 
> --Margret


Thank you Margret! I just got the update


----------



## Bierboy

Still no update love here after a connection to the mother ship three hours ago...


----------



## MeInDallas

UGH! I wish I could get this update


----------



## JWhites

Bierboy said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned, but have the truncated program descriptions been fixed in this update? (still no update love for me)...


That's I've asked three times and it seems to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Dan203

lujan said:


> Mine said that it was ineligible for the priority list but I don't know why?


Is it a retail TiVo or are you leasing it from RCN or one of TiVo's other cable partners? Only retail TiVo's are eligible for the list.


----------



## Dan203

JWhites said:


> That's I've asked three times and it seems to fall on deaf ears.


I can check for you but I don't know what you're referring to so you'll have to explain what I need to look for.


----------



## JWhites

Thanks Dan. This is what we're referring to. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9665852#post9665852

TiVo engineers are aware of this issue since I was told by tier 1 and tier 2 support that some TiVo Premieres in the offices are also experiencing the same thing, so hopefully this will lead them to fixing it.


----------



## Dan203

JWhites said:


> Thanks Dan. This is what we're referring to. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9665852#post9665852
> 
> TiVo engineers are aware of this issue since I was told by tier 1 and tier 2 support that some TiVo Premieres in the offices are also experiencing the same thing, so hopefully this will lead them to fixing it.


Nope, not fixed. In the "before" screen shot the description was 4 lines long, in the after it was limited to 3 lines and then truncated with ...

I just tried a show on my Premiere which had a long description and it was 3 lines with ... at the end.


----------



## rjrustia

Sorry for the false alarm. Loading took 10 minutes, so I thought it was the update. Just a lineup change .


----------



## Bierboy

Dan203 said:


> Nope, not fixed. In the "before" screen shot the description was 4 lines long, in the after it was limited to 3 lines and then truncated with ...
> 
> I just tried a show on my Premiere which had a long description and it was 3 lines with ... at the end.


That's just irritating...


----------



## JWhites

Dan203 said:


> Nope, not fixed. In the "before" screen shot the description was 4 lines long, in the after it was limited to 3 lines and then truncated with ...
> 
> I just tried a show on my Premiere which had a long description and it was 3 lines with ... at the end.


****


----------



## Dan203

There seems to be plenty of room I wonder why they limited it to 3 lines? Maybe there is some other possible line of data that needs to fit but is not currently being shown?


----------



## UCLABB

Well, it looks like maybe the early sign up people were left out? I signed up the the first or second day, I think. No joy. Checked back into the signup page and it says they are already on the list.

So, if they are lost, how long will it take to roll out the update to everyone else, i.e. those that didn't sign up for priority?


----------



## cherry ghost

Dan203 said:


> There seems to be plenty of room I wonder why they limited it to 3 lines? Maybe there is some other possible line of data that needs to fit but is not currently being shown?


Plenty of room depends on what you're watching; live, recorded, or downloaded. Watching live, when show/movie cast is listed, there's only room for one more line. The blank line is below "Press SELECT to explore or record this show" and above "UP NEXT". Maybe they want a space there so it's easier to see "UP NEXT".

By truncating all types, live, recorded, or downloaded, it's consistent.


----------



## kherr

I just put my name on the list less than 24 hours ago and when I went this afternoon to force a "phone home" it was already downloading. I guess there's a glitch in the system.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm curious...has the Daylight Saving Time To Do List bug been fixed?

I know it's trivial and meaningless, but it drives the OCD in me crazy this time of year.


----------



## JWhites

cherry ghost said:


> Plenty of room depends on what you're watching; live, recorded, or downloaded. Watching live, when show/movie cast is listed, there's only room for one more line. The blank line is below "Press SELECT to explore or record this show" and above "UP NEXT". Maybe they want a space there so it's easier to see "UP NEXT".
> 
> By truncating all types, live, recorded, or downloaded, it's consistent.


But this isn't the case on the Roamio. Roamio users aren't seeing this truncation. And by the way it's not consistent when there is no truncation at all with the Xfinity On Demand app.


----------



## tomhorsley

I finally got the update after a force connect. Started reboot at 6:51PM, startup music played at 7:09PM. Tried channel surfing and got through 6 channels before getting a "not available" message. Nothing has improved in the cable card breakage that came with the first 20.3.

Just like before, if I go into the cable card "test channels" screen the "not available" channel comes in flawlessly.

The only thing this update did was kill 19 minutes loading.


----------



## lujan

Dan203 said:


> Is it a retail TiVo or are you leasing it from RCN or one of TiVo's other cable partners? Only retail TiVo's are eligible for the list.


Yes, it is a retail TiVo.


----------



## Bierboy

Finally got "pending restart" following mothership connection an hour ago. Not touching it though and will let it reboot at 2 am


----------



## MeInDallas

I've tried several times today, still no love from the homeland


----------



## cherry ghost

JWhites said:


> But this isn't the case on the Roamio. Roamio users aren't seeing this truncation. And by the way it's not consistent when there is no truncation at all with the Xfinity On Demand app.


Does the Roamio not have the blank line above "UP NEXT" or is the font smaller?


----------



## Cheezmo

I was one of the early (single box to enter tivo id) signer uppers and it finally download. Lots of recordings during prime time, so I'll wait to restart it.


----------



## dboff01

Kingpcgeek said:


> Hopefully the no sound after fast forwarding through the live buffer issue has been corrected.


This issue appears to be fixed in the Fall update. Just performed a few tests.

Happy about this one as this is really only Tivo bug that I'm consistently aware of.


----------



## CoxInPHX

UCLABB said:


> Well, it looks like maybe the early sign up people were left out? I signed up the the first or second day, I think. No joy. Checked back into the signup page and it says they are already on the list.
> 
> So, if they are lost, how long will it take to roll out the update to everyone else, i.e. those that didn't sign up for priority?


I am in this group too. Signed up when the entry block was one field, the sign-up page says they are on already on the list, but no update.


----------



## achalupa

Pending restart here. Connection at 10am didn't pull it, but did at 8:30pm.


----------



## Bierboy

achalupa said:


> Pending restart here. Connection at 10am didn't pull it, but did at 8:30pm.


Yeah, I had forced a connection (to no avail) not more than an hour or two before it connected on its own at 5:30 and that's when the update downloaded -- on the second connection. Looks like whatever was clogging things up was fixed mid to late afternoon today.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Got both of mine tonight.


----------



## mmf01

Forced connection. Pending restart x2 here.


----------



## xander777

Apparently I signed up on the low priority list.

No love here.


----------



## mattack

TiVoMargret said:


> - Removed "Browse Web Videos" -- you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps


Wait what? So how do I find e.g. the various CNET podcasts to subscribe to? What if I want to just look through all of the ones that exist and find them that way, instead of by name?

(I *DO* know I can nowadays use Explore this show to find old episodes, which is WAY better than the old interface..)


----------



## MeInDallas

xander777 said:


> Apparently I signed up on the low priority list.
> 
> No love here.


Yea I think I got on the "make him wait and drive him crazy list"


----------



## mmf01

This was the world's fastest update. Both boxes updated in like 15 minutes after the reboot. So far, the HDUI does feel much faster once the box settles in.


----------



## rjrustia

Pending restart here too.


----------



## Lars_J

I'd finally got the update... No notification at all, but when I checked it said version 20.3.7.1a, so it must have updated and rebooted while I was out.


----------



## TiVoMargret

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)


We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.

--Margret


----------



## rjrustia

Well, I finally got the update, now I stuck in reboot hell. Preparing update, reboot. Installing update, reboot. SD Almost there.. Reboot, Almost there, reboot. Over and over again. Tried unplugging TiVo and same thing. Anyone have any ideas??? 

Tried unplugging the Tuning Adapter same thing. Of course Customer Support is closed for the evening.


----------



## celtic pride

I wish they would fix the v301 error code when i try to use rhapsody,Im getting tired of paying rhapsody to not be able to hear music i like.


----------



## MeInDallas

rjrustia said:


> Well, I finally got the update, now I stuck in reboot hell. Preparing update, reboot. Installing update, reboot. SD Almost there.. Reboot, Almost there, reboot. Over and over again. Tried unplugging TiVo and same thing. Anyone have any ideas???
> 
> Tried unplugging the Tuning Adapter same thing. Of course Customer Support is closed for the evening.


Are you able to get into a "kickstart 54" and check the disc, or does it just go past all that?


----------



## UCLABB

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Thanks, figured there was some kind of problem. I'll look forward to seeing the update in the morning.


----------



## jhjones75

I guess I am just hosed. Neither of mine got the update.


----------



## Dan203

rjrustia said:


> Well, I finally got the update, now I stuck in reboot hell. Preparing update, reboot. Installing update, reboot. SD Almost there.. Reboot, Almost there, reboot. Over and over again. Tried unplugging TiVo and same thing. Anyone have any ideas???
> 
> Tried unplugging the Tuning Adapter same thing. Of course Customer Support is closed for the evening.


Try a kickstart...

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php


----------



## rjrustia

So far I've tried kickstart 51 Software Upgrade, 52 Emergency Software Reinstall, 56	Software Install, and 54 Hard Drive Test S.M.A.R.T. tests, all to no avail. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jcole66

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Just tried my 2 Premieres and still no update love for me! Initially I wasn't able to get my TSN's put in the Tivo.com/priority site when it first opened but the site said I was successful a couple of days later after the site issues were fixed.


----------



## shamilian

rjrustia said:


> So far I've tried kickstart 51 Software Upgrade, 52 Emergency Software Reinstall, 56	Software Install, and 54 Hard Drive Test S.M.A.R.T. tests, all to no avail. Any other suggestions?


support usually tells you to unplug everything, usb, ethernet, remove cable card.... then try to boot.

if everything fails you can copy an image from a working system (using a PC) or go over to the tivo upgrade forum for help.


----------



## Bierboy

Well, I'm a happy camper. My HDUI seems much snappier with the update. Previously when I'd access my deleted shows folder, it would take 5-10 seconds to come up; now it comes up instantly.The update also dropped three "TiVo Premiere Tour" videos on my NPL (My Shows) list. WL in HD is nice, also....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Still nothing here, yet...


----------



## NotNowChief

Last night, I used my TiVo Mini for Live TV. WITHOUT having to lock out a tuner on my P4XL.

Whoa.

It was amazing.

It was glorious.

I was so happy that my $250.00 that I spent in March was FINALLY put to use to its full potential.

7 months after releasing a new product for sale was its' promised functionality finally reached.

Most amazing was that I didn't have to do anything. It just worked on its own!

I can't wait until they have Android support so I can FINALLY give TiVo $1,000.00 for a Roamio Pro with PLS! Not a penny for them until then!


----------



## stujac

Bierboy said:


> Not to continue to derail this thread (but, of course, I will). I don't know why anyone would bother using Netflix on any TiVo when it works so well on a Panny TV  I'm an infrequent user, but it's seamless. When I tried it on my XL4, it was balky (even BEFORE the last update). I'm sure the Roamio is better (how could it be worse?), but using it on an Internet-connected TV is MUCH smoother...


Well, maybe everybody doesn't have a newer Panasonic. I don't know why anyone would think of using Netflix anywhere but the PS3 as it's pretty near perfect on that platform.


----------



## Bierboy

stujac said:


> Well, maybe everybody doesn't have a newer Panasonic. I don't know why anyone would think of using Netflix anywhere but the PS3 as it's pretty near perfect on that platform.


 Because many more people to NOT have a PS3 than DO have them? You can make our arguments with most any product...my point is that using Netflix is MUCH smoother on my Panny than on the Premiere...and the ultimate point is that using Netflix on the Premiere basically sucks...


----------



## timstack8969

Pressed the TIVO button this morning and received the "Fall Update Message". I'm on Comcast of Garden State, NJ system.


----------



## hairyblue

I got the Update a couple of days ago on both my lifetime Tivos. I'm a happy camper. I would like to see a faster Netflix app.


----------



## pbubel

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Thanks Margret, connected my Elite just after seeing this and it was sitting at pending restart 30 minutes later..


----------



## aaronwt

Bierboy said:


> Not to continue to derail this thread (but, of course, I will). I don't know why anyone would bother using Netflix on any TiVo when it works so well on a Panny TV  I'm an infrequent user, but it's seamless. When I tried it on my XL4, it was balky (even BEFORE the last update). I'm sure the Roamio is better (how could it be worse?), but using it on an Internet-connected TV is MUCH smoother...


I can think of some. The PS3 uses several times more power than the Premiere and many times more power than something like a ROku or BD player.

The PS3 is also borked for 3D playback from Netflix. It is limited to 720P3D while my Sony 3D BD player can play the 1080P 3D streams from Netflix.

For 2D streaming the Roamio is a much better option than the PS3. When I had the PS3 that was pretty much my last choice for Netflix streaming, just from the power issue.

My Sony 3D BD player was easily better for Netflix streaming than my PS3 was. I finally traded in my PS3 a few weeks ago since I had no more use for it. Since everything it did, I had other devices that were as good or better and used less power. I had a launch PS3 and a launch Slim, at they was certainly a great value years ago. But it's functions had been equaled or surpassed.

My Roamio Pro and two Minis are my primary Netflix players for 2D streaming now. I'll need to check out my Premiere to see if it got the update. Since it sounds like my Box was one of the ones that had it's service number in the Black hole.


----------



## stujac

Bierboy said:


> Because many more people to NOT have a PS3 than DO have them? You can make our arguments with most any product...my point is that using Netflix is MUCH smoother on my Panny than on the Premiere...and the ultimate point is that using Netflix on the Premiere basically sucks...


I fully agree with you although I'd bet more people have PS3's than have new Panasonic's but the point is mute. Your point is correct.


----------



## Megamind

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Still no update here, even after forcing my XL4 to call home again this morning. I checked the Priority Update Request web site again and it still says "The box you entered is already on the priority list to receive the update."


----------



## xander777

Same problem here. And I sent Margret my TSN's last night too.


----------



## timstack8969

Was hoping for a better "Menu Interface" with the Xfinity Ondemand" App with new software update.


----------



## cwoody222

Still nothing here. The other half didn't get his yet either. Both of us signed up on day one or two.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, I had forced a connection (to no avail) not more than an hour or two before it connected on its own at 5:30 and that's when the update downloaded -- on the second connection. Looks like whatever was clogging things up was fixed mid to late afternoon today.


Not fixed for me...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

xander777 said:


> Apparently I signed up on the low priority list.
> 
> No love here.


hahahaha Me too


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Both of my boxes have connected since your post, but neither one of them has downloaded the update. Am I still in the black hole?


----------



## wbrightfl

I just got my update but nothing I have been asking to be fixed was fixed :-( Netflix app still sucks and no Amazon Prime. I still have to use Roku for my streaming. I guess TIVO isn't focused on updating the Premieres to have a smooth and user friendly streaming experience.


----------



## defond

Still no update for me either, and when I check the priority page it says that my tivo is already on the list. This is annoying...


----------



## jrtroo

Apps are developed by the outside party, and updates are not necessarily tied to new tivo software. It was clear from the notes that netflix changes were not included. 

However, Zatz has indicated netflix changes are in the works. Talk to Amazon about Prime, it is their app to create, and many of us would love that as a feature.

I'm also on the wait and see list, but there are some noted features that we have had little to no feedback on. Anything from the user community on these items?

- Press the C button in the Guide to filter by genre >> How does this work?
- Updated WishList screens in HD >> Any new functionality? Or is this more a HD version of the previous pages?
- Removed "Browse Web Videos" -- you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps
- new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support >> I read this site all the time, how does this help my experience??
- fixed the issue where some boxes with Tuning Adapters stopped recording TiVo Suggestions >> I don't have a TA, but obviously this is a long standing issue. Are TA users happy with the changes here?


----------



## bradleys

wbrightfl said:


> I just got my update but nothing I have been asking to be fixed was fixed :-( Netflix app still sucks and no Amazon Prime. I still have to use Roku for my streaming. I guess TIVO isn't focused on updating the Premieres to have a smooth and user friendly streaming experience.


The Premiere doesn't have Amazon Prime and probably never will. That is an Amazon decision, not a TiVo one and I suspect it has to do with the underpowered platform. If that is true - we may see Amazon Prime on the Roamio's, eventually.

A Netflix update was rumored to be part of this release, but it seems as though it has been delayed. But I wouldn't get my hopes up for a smoother implementation - for the same reason you will never see an Amazon Prime app, it is hardware bound.

So ask all you want - just understand that all you are doing is pissing into the wind....


----------



## shamilian

jrtroo said:


> - Press the C button in the Guide to filter by genre >> How does this work?
> - Updated WishList screens in HD >> Any new functionality? Or is this more a HD version of the previous pages?
> - Removed "Browse Web Videos" -- you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps
> - new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support >> I read this site all the time, how does this help my experience??
> - fixed the issue where some boxes with Tuning Adapters stopped recording TiVo Suggestions >> I don't have a TA, but obviously this is a long standing issue. Are TA users happy with the changes here?


The Guide filter feature works well ... lets you choose things like movies, HD, comedy .... it shows an ordered list of movies currently showing and in the near future ( this is all text based ). This may be better than "what to watch now".

some have talked about the DIAL support for youtube. You use your phone/tablet youtube app to select the video and the youtube app starts and after a little time starts to play the video.


----------



## bradleys

I haven't gotten the update yet (or really had time to look) I am wondering if someone can grab a new copy of KMTTG and use the new web page utility to open a web page.

This will tell you if the HTML5 app platform was included in this release.


----------



## Bierboy

I thought I read (though I haven't yet tested) that the FF to live sound problem is now fixed.

WL looks the same other than being in HD. Functionality looks same....well maybe not. I see it has "Upcoming" in the first menu screen and I don't know if that was there before. I don't use WLs much (I only have one right now), so I'm unsure. Also, in the WL recording options, there's one there I don't remember "Record in HD only"...


----------



## mae

I'm in the on the list, but no update club. Forced a few connections since Margaret's post, but no joy.


----------



## UCLABB

Finally got the update last night.

Question regarding Dynamic Tuner. Do I have to do anything? Looked around on settings and can't find the menu where I set aside a tuner for my mini. Is it just automatic now?


----------



## lgnad

Yes, Its just automatic now.


----------



## dave13077

lgnad said:


> Yes, Its just automatic now.


Is there still a way to lock one tuner to the Mini? With DTA if suggestions are recording and all tuners are tied up you can't use the Mini unless you go to the XL4 and cancel a suggestion from recording. A big PITA if the XL4 is across the house and you have to go back and forth to use the Mini.


----------



## jeff92k7

I am NOT happy about the addition of even more ads. This is getting ridiculous. The new stars in the my shows menus are very annoying and are pissing me off. It would be one thing if the TiVo service was free and paid for by advertising, but it's NOT! I pay for the service and I DO NOT want to see more ads in the menus.

TiVo needs to get rid of all these forced ads or they're going to lose me as a customer.


----------



## az1097

What's the link for requesting this update? Thank you.


----------



## BlackBetty

az1097 said:


> What's the link for requesting this update? Thank you.


http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## Cheezmo

dave13077 said:


> Is there still a way to lock one tuner to the Mini? With DTA if suggestions are recording and all tuners are tied up you can't use the Mini unless you go to the XL4 and cancel a suggestion from recording. A big PITA if the XL4 is across the house and you have to go back and forth to use the Mini.


Is that really how it works? That is horrible. It should work the same was as if you were at the XL4 and changed channels, a suggestion should stop recording and give you the tuner automatically. Is the only option to not have to run upstairs all the time to disable suggestions? Yuck.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

rjrustia said:


> So far I've tried kickstart 51 Software Upgrade, 52 Emergency Software Reinstall, 56	Software Install, and 54 Hard Drive Test S.M.A.R.T. tests, all to no avail. Any other suggestions?


Are you using the TiVo slide remote with the Bluetooth dongle? Every so often my Premiere on boot up would get stuck at the "Starting Up" screen. It was always caused by the Bluetooth dongle. I would unplug it, power cycle the TiVo and would start working again. Then plug the dongle back in.


----------



## Dan203

dave13077 said:


> Is there still a way to lock one tuner to the Mini? With DTA if suggestions are recording and all tuners are tied up you can't use the Mini unless you go to the XL4 and cancel a suggestion from recording. A big PITA if the XL4 is across the house and you have to go back and forth to use the Mini.


You should be able to cancel the suggestion from the Mini itself. No need to walk to the actual TiVo.


----------



## UCLABB

dave13077 said:


> Is there still a way to lock one tuner to the Mini? With DTA if suggestions are recording and all tuners are tied up you can't use the Mini unless you go to the XL4 and cancel a suggestion from recording. A big PITA if the XL4 is across the house and you have to go back and forth to use the Mini.


I am pretty sure that you can cancel a recording from the mini. I KNOW you can cancel a future recording, but I don't have anything recording right now to test whether you can stop recording. Now, it may be different for suggestions. I haven't been getting suggestions for so long I can't remember if they show up at the top of the My Shows screen so that they can be stopped. They may be going into the Suggestions folder down at the bottom, but would still be accessible.


----------



## dave13077

Dan203 said:


> You should be able to cancel the suggestion from the Mini itself. No need to walk to the actual TiVo.


Thanks, should have thought of that myself. Still a bit clunky. An extra step that shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## beejay

TiVoMargret said:


> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret


Connected at 3:17PM EDT today and did not receive the update.

Double-checked my signup:



> The box you entered is already on the priority list to receive the update.


I believe I signed up with 24 hours of the announcement of the priority list.


----------



## bigDvette

this is a bit crazy. Why are so many of that signed up early not getting the updates? I have 2 boxes on the list and neither have received the update. My 2 tivo mini's have been updated. How do we "figure this out". I mean how hard can it be really.


----------



## hfcsyrup

Yes, no update here still, box listed as prioritized. tired of forcing update requests, will just wait it out. Elite/Premiere4 with Mini's on their account owners should have priority priority. Prob related to priority signup page being messed up and when it finally came back up it wasn't really functioning properly.
I can't get my unaffordable Obamacare or my Fall update. fml /s


----------



## MeInDallas

hfcsyrup said:


> I can't get my unaffordable Obamacare or my Fall update. fml /s




Nothing yet here either, there has to be a problem still. I hope someone is trying to figure it out.


----------



## Dan203

They need a tech surge.


----------



## moyekj

jrtroo said:


> ...
> - Updated WishList screens in HD >> Any new functionality? Or is this more a HD version of the previous pages?...


 That's actually a downgrade in functionality (and my hot button issue for the recent updates, though 20.3.7 at least fixed 1 of the issues present in 20.3.6).
See: HDUI Wishlist screens issues


----------



## MeInDallas

Dan203 said:


> They need a tech surge.


Yes and call in their "A Team"


----------



## defond

Still no update...


----------



## rbiro

I got my update during the day yesterday so when I got home I checked my Network Status and saw the Restart Pending message.

Being impatient, I wanted to soft reboot my Tivo PremierXL immediately, but from the HD Gui I could only find Standby. If I flip back to the SD UI, I know exactly where to find the restart TiVo (with 3 thumbs down confirmation).

In the end I pulled the plug on my TiVo and naturally after several minutes of rebooting, I got the Blue Screen of External Drive Death. So I pulled the plugs on both, started the external drive and then the TiVo and hoped and prayed that they will come up paired - which they did.

Can you restart the TiVo from within HD UI? And if so, where is it?


----------



## UCLABB

rbiro said:


> I got my update during the day yesterday so when I got home I checked my Network Status and saw the Restart Pending message.
> 
> Being impatient, I wanted to soft reboot my Tivo PremierXL immediately, but from the HD Gui I could only find Standby. If I flip back to the SD UI, I know exactly where to find the restart TiVo (with 3 thumbs down confirmation).
> 
> In the end I pulled the plug on my TiVo and naturally after several minutes of rebooting, I got the Blue Screen of External Drive Death. So I pulled the plugs on both, started the external drive and then the TiVo and hoped and prayed that they will come up paired - which they did.
> 
> Can you restart the TiVo from within HD UI? And if so, where is it?


Restart in in the help menu.


----------



## Dan203

rbiro said:


> I got my update during the day yesterday so when I got home I checked my Network Status and saw the Restart Pending message.
> 
> Being impatient, I wanted to soft reboot my Tivo PremierXL immediately, but from the HD Gui I could only find Standby. If I flip back to the SD UI, I know exactly where to find the restart TiVo (with 3 thumbs down confirmation).
> 
> In the end I pulled the plug on my TiVo and naturally after several minutes of rebooting, I got the Blue Screen of External Drive Death. So I pulled the plugs on both, started the external drive and then the TiVo and hoped and prayed that they will come up paired - which they did.
> 
> Can you restart the TiVo from within HD UI? And if so, where is it?


Help->Reset->Reboot

Not sure why they moved it. I didn't know where it was for the longest time either, until someone here pointed it out to me.


----------



## MeInDallas

I hope they get this fixed so we can get it before the end of tomorrow. I doubt it would be sent out over the weekend.


----------



## rjrustia

TiVoJimmy said:


> Are you using the TiVo slide remote with the Bluetooth dongle? Every so often my Premiere on boot up would get stuck at the "Starting Up" screen. It was always caused by the Bluetooth dongle. I would unplug it, power cycle the TiVo and would start working again. Then plug the dongle back in.


Yes, but I've unplugged it. TiVo support says "the update is locked on my machine, and they can remotely unlock it in 24-48 hours". I can't see how that can happen since it keeps rebooting before it gets up all the way.


----------



## TerpBE

I just got the update. The HD wishlist screen is nice because it shows much more of the title before cutting off, and gives you a short description without having to select each entry.

BUT...I think I found a bug. I don't see any way to set a wishlist to "HD only" unless you have it set to auto-record a wishlist.

Previously, "HD" was a top-level category when selecting a category (e.g., HD: Movies: Drama). But now, there's no longer "HD" in the category listings.

As far as I can tell, the only way to set a HD requirement is by turning "Auto Record" on. If you do, there's a "Get only in HD" flag you can set. If you set the flag to "YES", the wishlist will only show/record HD versions of the shows. BUT, if you then set auto-record to "NO", it does the complete opposite of what it should - it includes only the shows that AREN'T in HD.

Wishlists that were created in the previous version of the software seem to still work correctly, but there doesn't seem to be a way to create a new "HD only" wishlist without setting it to auto record.

One use-case scenario would be to try to answer: "What upcoming sports are in HD (without auto recording them)?" I'm pretty sure a bug makes it impossible to answer that with the current software. It wasn't previously.


----------



## JAaronT

Showed up for me today. DIAL seems present but doesn't work (i.e. my Premiere shows up in my iPhone Netflix app but it just causes the Netflix app to load on the Tivo without loading the show I wanted).


----------



## MeInDallas

Just got it here. That was the fastest update I've ever had on a Tivo. When I hit the restart it installed in 14 minutes.


----------



## calitivo

Received the update on a stock XL4 and within 30 minutes of seeing the message my screen went black. Figured the cable went out. Came back hours later and still the same. Tried to watch a pre-recorded show from yesterday and it showed as all black as well. Tried my bedroom Tivo (S3) and that was working. Unplugged XL4 and everything is working fine now. It recorded some but not all of my shows. Weird.


----------



## mrsean

Still nothing for me and I signed up the moment Margaret first mentioned the priority page was available for this update.


----------



## MeInDallas

You might try and email her if you wanna go to the trouble. I sent her a message with my TSN and she flipped the switch and I had it like 5 minutes later.


----------



## moyekj

Got the update on my Premiere tonight and I can confirm that HTML5 apps now run on series 4 units with this release. Like the bug with the Roamio introduced with 20.3.7, however, an arbitrary web page doesn't automatically get focus when starting it up, so you can't use arrow keys to navigate, scroll, etc.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

rbiro said:


> I got my update during the day yesterday so when I got home I checked my Network Status and saw the Restart Pending message.
> 
> Being impatient, I wanted to soft reboot my Tivo PremierXL immediately, but from the HD Gui I could only find Standby. If I flip back to the SD UI, I know exactly where to find the restart TiVo (with 3 thumbs down confirmation).
> 
> In the end I pulled the plug on my TiVo and naturally after several minutes of rebooting, I got the Blue Screen of External Drive Death. So I pulled the plugs on both, started the external drive and then the TiVo and hoped and prayed that they will come up paired - which they did.
> 
> Can you restart the TiVo from within HD UI? And if so, where is it?


I know someone already answered you, but it really bugs me how RESTART was moved to the Help menu - so I had to post - just to express my frustration at where RESTART is loacted


----------



## MeInDallas

Suggestions started populating within the hour, amazing!


----------



## CoxInPHX

What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.

It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.

Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.


----------



## CoxInPHX

With this update is the new HTML5 YouTube app supposed to look the same as on the Roamio? Mine still looks like the old YouTube app.

Should I have "What to Watch Now", because I don't, but won't miss it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Looks like they fixed the DST bug in the ToDo list where shows after the time change would appear an hour off. Now all looks good on my box after Saturday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like they fixed the DST bug in the ToDo list where shows after the time change would appear an hour off. Now all looks good on my box after Saturday.


That drives OCD me crazy!

I'll probably get the update on Monday...


----------



## xander777

CoxInPHX said:


> With this update is the new HTML5 YouTube app supposed to look the same as on the Roamio? Mine still looks like the old YouTube app.
> 
> Should I have "What to Watch Now", because I don't, but won't miss it.


I don't seem to have a new YouTube app either. It looks exactly the same as the one I've had for months.

I did notice that I no longer have to have the app open to play videos from my tablet on the Tivo. It will start the app automatically when I press play on my Kindle.

The Netflix app on Tivo seems to work the same way as YouTube, but since it takes so long to load, the Netflix app on the Kindle times out before the Tivo app has finished loading.


----------



## morac

CoxInPHX said:


> With this update is the new HTML5 YouTube app supposed to look the same as on the Roamio? Mine still looks like the old YouTube app. Should I have "What to Watch Now", because I don't, but won't miss it.


 "

What to Watch Now" is on my Premiere. It's very slow to load though. I never use it in the iOS app so I don't expect I'll use it on the TiVo either.

I saw a gigantic pause ad last night that took up around 1/4 of the screen. That was annoying. I guess TiVo decided the pause ads weren't big enough.


----------



## moyekj

CoxInPHX said:


> With this update is the new HTML5 YouTube app supposed to look the same as on the Roamio? Mine still looks like the old YouTube app.
> 
> Should I have "What to Watch Now", because I don't, but won't miss it.


 Netflix and YouTube are still flash apps for me on my series 4 units with 20.3.7 as well. (On Roamio Pro they are html).


----------



## Bierboy

morac said:


> ...I saw a gigantic pause ad last night that took up around 1/4 of the screen. That was annoying. I guess TiVo decided the pause ads weren't big enough.


I saw a "pause ad" this morning for the first time, but it certainly didn't take up 1/4 of my screen. Yes, it was bigger than I remember, but not THAT big...


----------



## weaver

I don't have to worry about bigger pause ads yet, since I don't have the update. 

I'm one of those on the priority list who doesn't seem to have priority.


----------



## NorthAlabama

got it, and noticed a couple of unwanted changes right away:


if you're at the bottom of "my shows", you can't use group sort to jump back to the top of the list

browsing upcoming recordings in hd wishlist, if you modify or cancel a recording, it forgets your place and goes back to the top of the list
not biggies, but they will take getting used to


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> got it, and noticed a couple of unwanted changes right away:
> 
> 
> if you're at the bottom of "my shows", you can't use group sort to jump back to the top of the list
> 
> browsing upcoming recordings in hd wishlist, if you modify or cancel a recording, it forgets your place and goes back to the top of the list
> not biggies, but they will take getting used to


I've always used the skip button to go to the bottom of the My Shows list and then back to the top.


----------



## defond

weaver said:


> I don't have to worry about bigger pause ads yet, since I don't have the update.
> 
> I'm one of those on the priority list who doesn't seem to have priority.


I'm in the same boat here, I'm on the priority list but still no update. Does anyone know when the update is gonna be out for the people that didn't sign up? Maybe then I'll get it...


----------



## NorthAlabama

UCLABB said:


> I've always used the skip button to go to the bottom of the My Shows list and then back to the top.


 thanks, yet another feature i never used before!

another note, my shows is responding faster since the update. i will try the streaming apps this weekend...


----------



## Dan203

CoxInPHX said:


> What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
> Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.
> 
> It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.


Yep seeing it here too. I wonder why they did that. With streaming now being the dominant form of multi-room viewing that red slash seems a bit confusing.


----------



## Dan203

NorthAlabama said:


> if you're at the bottom of "my shows", you can't use group sort to jump back to the top of the list


Do you know the skip button will jump between the top and bottom of any list in the UI?


----------



## tomhorsley

Dan203 said:


> Do you know the skip button will jump between the top and bottom of any list in the UI?


Now if I only knew which button on my harmony corresponds to the one people are calling "skip" in this thread .


----------



## xander777

tomhorsley said:


> Now if I only knew which button on my harmony corresponds to the one people are calling "skip" in this thread .


The one that looks like this: >>|


----------



## CloudAtlas

moyekj said:


> Netflix and YouTube are still flash apps for me on my series 4 units with 20.3.7 as well. (On Roamio Pro they are html).


How can one tell the difference between an HTML5 app and a Flash application on TiVo?  Technically I understand the difference. I actually ran the YouTube application for the first time ever as I wanted to see the rendering speed of an HTML5 application on Premiere. Then I realized I had no idea if was or wasn't HTML5 based!

HTML5 applications running on the Premiere boxes is HUGE as future application development in Flash is dead (thx Apple).


----------



## shamilian

CloudAtlas said:


> How can one tell the difference between an HTML5 app and a Flash application on TiVo?  Technically I understand the difference. I actually ran the YouTube application for the first time ever as I wanted to see the rendering speed of an HTML5 application on Premiere. Then I realized I had no idea if was or wasn't HTML5 based!
> 
> HTML5 applications running on the Premiere boxes is HUGE as future application development in Flash is dead (thx Apple).


from Margret's release note:

new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support


----------



## defond

MeInDallas said:


> You might try and email her if you wanna go to the trouble. I sent her a message with my TSN and she flipped the switch and I had it like 5 minutes later.


I emailed her a little while ago and now I am installing the update finally..


----------



## moyekj

CloudAtlas said:


> How can one tell the difference between an HTML5 app and a Flash application on TiVo?  Technically I understand the difference. I actually ran the YouTube application for the first time ever as I wanted to see the rendering speed of an HTML5 application on Premiere. Then I realized I had no idea if was or wasn't HTML5 based!
> 
> HTML5 applications running on the Premiere boxes is HUGE as future application development in Flash is dead (thx Apple).


 Today looks like my Premiere switched over to use html versions of YouTube and Netflix. The easy way to tell is they look different from the traditional series 4 versions. I'm using mindRPC functions to list applications available to the Premiere Roamio which is how I can tell more concretely:

YouTube:
"uiDestinationType": "web"
"uri": "x-tivo:web:https://www.youtube.com/tv",
"serviceGroup": ["DG_webkit_youtube"]

Netflix:
"uiDestinationType": "flash"
"uri": "x-tivo:netflix:netflix"
"serviceGroup": ["DG_webkit_netflix"]

Netflix html version seems kind of convoluted and doesn't use an http url directly and seems to launch initially as flash and then transitions to html. The clue that it is ultimately html based seems to be in serviceGroup.

EDIT: The above entries are for the Roamio, not my Premiere (I mistakenly thought I had run this on my Premiere). Premiere is still showing the older flash based apps so they have not been switched over for me yet...


----------



## morac

So is HTML5 running on top of Flash on the Premiere or natively somehow?


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> So is HTML5 running on top of Flash on the Premiere or natively somehow?


 20.3.7 software has built in Opera browser, so that's what is being used. (And ironically the built in Opera browser itself doesn't support Flash).


----------



## koenip

I don't have ten posts, so the forum won't let me message Margaret to ask for her to push the update to me. 

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Ko


----------



## MeInDallas

email her at [email protected] thats the quickest way.

Make sure you spell it Margret not Margaret


----------



## defond

Does anyone know why the "what to watch now" isn't showing up in tivo central? I thought it was supposed to be included in this update.


----------



## morac

defond said:


> Does anyone know why the "what to watch now" isn't showing up in tivo central? I thought it was supposed to be included in this update.


Try forcing a connection maybe? I see it on my Premiere.


----------



## beejay

MeInDallas said:


> email her at [email protected] thats the quickest way.
> 
> Make sure you spell it Margret not Margaret


Is that really how she wants to deal with this?

How it possible that it is easier to deal with a flood of e-mails than to determine why the list of TSNs in the database haven't all been updated?


----------



## MeInDallas

beejay said:


> Is that really how she wants to deal with this?
> 
> How it possible that it is easier to deal with a flood of e-mails than to determine why the list of TSNs in the database haven't all been updated?


Well if you read back thru the thread you will see that she came here and said they found like 1000 TSN's that fell into a black hole, and next time a connection was made those people should get the update, well that never happened, not for me at least, and I see some others it didnt happen as well.

Why Tivo does things the way it does is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## defond

morac said:


> Try forcing a connection maybe? I see it on my Premiere.


Ok thanks! I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## JWhites

Still no update out in my area.


----------



## Bierboy

CoxInPHX said:


> What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
> Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.
> 
> It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.


That has always been there....I've had that show up for shows on my XL4 when browsing on my HD ever since I've had it (one year)...


----------



## JWhites

I've never seen the red circle slash appear in that fashion before. The only time I see it while viewing a remote video is after highlighting the title and hitting select where I'm brought to the menu to either play, delete now, bonus features, explore this show, or keep until, and on the right side of the screen under the picture of the program, the date it was recorded, and the length of the recording.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Bierboy said:


> That has always been there....I've had that show up for shows on my XL4 when browsing on my HD ever since I've had it (one year)...


But, isn't that because you cannot do MRS between an S3 and S4?

I have never seen this with the HDUI, between Premieres and Roamios were MRS was enabled. I also now see it on the Mini when viewing a DVR that is not the Host DVR.


----------



## jrtroo

beejay said:


> Is that really how she wants to deal with this?
> 
> How it possible that it is easier to deal with a flood of e-mails than to determine why the list of TSNs in the database haven't all been updated?


Its because it is not a flood, but a trickle. I must have been one of the 1000, and I got my update yesterday. If they don't know where the issue is, having a specific TSN would be great for troubleshooting.


----------



## JWhites

jrtroo said:


> Its because it is not a flood, but a trickle. I must have been one of the 1000, and I got my update yesterday. If they don't know where the issue is, having a specific TSN would be great for troubleshooting.


I'm baffled because like I signed up about a month ago I think and have yet to get the update. I figured it might be a regional thing, but then others got the update in the same state and timezone I'm in so now I'm like "what the hell?"


----------



## defond

morac said:


> Try forcing a connection maybe? I see it on my Premiere.


I forced a connection and rebooted and it's still not there. Oh well I guess it's not that big of a deal anyways...


----------



## CoxInPHX

After the update I re-enabled 1080p(24) to see if Netflix still switches and randomly drops out of 1080p.

Now I cannot even get the Premiere to switch to 1080p(24) when enabled. Is this how they decided to fix it?


----------



## lgnad

One thing I noticed... And I don't think I'm imagining it? but now with the update, when I watch shows on my Mini using MRS from my XL4, the ff function is smoother/ less choppy now, more like you're watching it locally. I feel like it used to look like it was updating the image less often. Or am I just overtired? Lol


----------



## Devx

defond said:


> I forced a connection and rebooted and it's still not there. Oh well I guess it's not that big of a deal anyways...


I don't have it either, odd that some have it and some don't...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

CoxInPHX said:


> After the update I re-enabled 1080p(24) to see if Netflix still switches and randomly drops out of 1080p.
> 
> Now I cannot even get the Premiere to switch to 1080p(24) when enabled. Is this how they decided to fix it?


Same thing here - no 1080p/24.

I thought it was my connection as my router crashes about 15 minutes after streaming Netflix video. I chalked this up to the fact that I recently upgraded my internet speeds and I figured the Netflix app was pulling in too much data for my (oldish) router to handle - hence the crash when trying to deliver more data than it can handle. I have to do a hard reset on the router when this happens.

Hmm. Similar issue here with a Roamio box.


----------



## Megamind

Emailed Margret yesterday with my TSN. No reply, and still no update. Either I went to spam, or she must have taken the afternoon off. 

In the big picture it's no big deal, but the priority list seems pretty pointless to me ...


----------



## Bierboy

CoxInPHX said:


> But, isn't that because you cannot do MRS between an S3 and S4?
> 
> I have never seen this with the HDUI, between Premieres and Roamios were MRS was enabled. I also now see it on the Mini when viewing a DVR that is not the Host DVR.


Nope...I can MRV, but apparently just not those titles (I've never tried)...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Finally got it this morning. PM yesterday morning; email last night.


----------



## telamon

Add me to the list of folks who signed up for the priority list weeks ago and still hasn't gotten the update on my Premiere 4.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Got mine. Priority lister.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing I've noticed is there used to be a glitch with the 30-second skip, where if you skipped repeatedly and quickly, eventually the screen would freeze on one image while you kept skipping, and you'd have to wait a sec for it to unfreeze and catch up, and then skip a little more slowly. Now, with admittedly very limited experience, it seems you can skip freely.


----------



## weaver

Megamind said:


> Emailed Margret yesterday with my TSN. No reply, and still no update. Either I went to spam, or she must have taken the afternoon off.
> 
> In the big picture it's no big deal, but the priority list seems pretty pointless to me ...


I emailed Margret yesterday, and got it this morning.

I seem to remember many people having problems with the priority list not taking their numbers, but that was after I had mine on the list. I wonder if the people who were on the list before that got "lost."


----------



## ufo4sale

So I got the update but I didn't get the "what to watch now" feature. What should I do to rectify the situation? also did they update the netflix app cause it's still the old version?


----------



## magicspell

defond said:


> Does anyone know why the "what to watch now" isn't showing up in tivo central? I thought it was supposed to be included in this update.


I received the update a few days ago. First noticed it when I was using my mini. Saw the "what to watch now" and three new TiVo videos in my list. Yesterday was the first time I actually looked at my Premiere. There was a message waiting for me indicating the Fall update had been applied but the Premiere DOESN'T have the "what to watch now" item??? Strange.


----------



## Bierboy

CoxInPHX said:


> What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
> Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.
> 
> It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.


Correction in my case -- I see those red circles when remotely viewing my Premiere on my HD.


----------



## Dan203

Bierboy said:


> Nope...I can MRS, but apparently just not those titles (I've never tried)...


No you can't, at least not between a Premiere and an HD. S3 and earlier units could only do MR*V*. Which actually copies the show to the other TiVo. The reason those shows have a red circle is because the are protected and can not be copied. However Premiere units support streaming, called MR*S*, and it works with any show regardless of the protected state. So that red slash icon only applies to MR*V* which is not really used much any more in households that have multiple Premiere/Roamio/Mini units.

In previous versions of the HDUI the icons next to shows did not look any different then they did if you were using the TiVo directly. The only indication that a show couldn't be copied via MR*V* was a red slash icon on the right under the description and a lack of a Transfer option in the show's menu.


----------



## Bierboy

Dan203 said:


> No you can't, at least not between a Premiere and an HD. S3 and earlier units could only do MR*V*. Which actually copies the show to the other TiVo. The reason those shows have a red circle is because the are protected and can not be copied. However Premiere units support streaming, called MR*S*, and it works with any show regardless of the protected state. So that red slash icon only applies to MR*V* which is not really used much any more in households that have multiple Premiere/Roamio/Mini units.
> 
> In previous versions of the HDUI the icons next to shows did not look any different then they did if you were using the TiVo directly. The only indication that a show couldn't be copied via MR*V* was a red slash icon on the right under the description and a lack of a Transfer option in the show's menu.


Dan, I corrected my post before you posted this. I meant MRV...not MRS...


----------



## bobrt6676

telamon said:


> Add me to the list of folks who signed up for the priority list weeks ago and still hasn't gotten the update on my Premiere 4.


+1


----------



## Doit2it

Really liking:

HD Wishlist menu - MUCH faster than the old SD menu. Took forever (40+ seconds) to populate my 33 lists. Now it's just a couple of seconds before I can start browsing the list. And no, only a few are set to auto-record.

Group delete - Yea! They finally fixed the group delete issue. Now when the last item in a group is played, it drops back to My Shows and the preview window reverts to live TV so you can delete the group with Clear/Select. I use this a lot to delete YouTube groups (trailers, users, etc.) after viewing the group.

Group play info - It used to show playing 2 of 5, etc. in a bubble floating above the info box, now it's at the bottom of the info box. Just text on black background, no bubble.

Noticed:

Manufacture Brand - Used to just say Tivo, now says Tivo Customer Support. Roamio's have the same info.

Tivo Service Level - changed. Used to be xxx0xx, now it's xxx7xx. Might change every time there's an update, this is just the 1st time I noticed.

Recording Capacity - Reduced from 318 hrs to 316 hrs. But if I ever get in a situation where I wish I had those 2 hours, I'd better start watching shows!


Edit: I just signed up for the priority list on Sunday the 20th. Got the update the night of the 30th. Not forced, just noticed it the next morning. So I don't know what the priority order is.


----------



## celtic pride

does anyone know when the rest of us who didn't sign up for the priority list get it?


----------



## Dan203

Doit2it said:


> Recording Capacity - Reduced from 318 hrs to 316 hrs. But if I ever get in a situation where I wish I had those 2 hours, I'd better start watching shows


That's just a guess anyway. They may have just changed the guess slightly and that's why that's different. Digital channels are recorded in their pure digital format, so the amount of space required for an hour of content can vary wildly from show to show and network to network. It all depends on the settings the broadcaster uses to encode the video. I calculated it once and TiVo uses an estimate based on 15Mbps. Channel can actually be as high as 20Mbps and as low as 12Mbps for HD. So they're just guessing based on an average. If you were to actually fill your TiVo to the brim you could potentially be +/- 50 hours compared to that estimate.


----------



## Doit2it

CoxInPHX said:


> What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
> Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.
> 
> It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.





Bierboy said:


> That has always been there....I've had that show up for shows on my XL4 when browsing on my HD ever since I've had it (one year)...
> 
> Correction in my case -- I see those red circles when remotely viewing my Premiere on my HD.


Browsing from my Tivo HD to shows on my XL4 there has been no change. The only items that have the red slash are web videos I've put in my XL4 via Tivo Desktop (they always do). I do not have any Premium channels with my cable service.

I did notice I do not have any green or blue dots, but I do have yellow and yellow exclamation and red for currently recording. But I think it has always been that way.

Also, browsing the other direction(XL4 to THD), everything has yellow exclamation except currently recording (red loop). Even a green and a blue on the THD show yellow exclamation on the XL4 browser.



Dan203 said:


> That's just a guess anyway. They may have just changed the guess slightly and that's why that's different.


I noticed on some screen shots in the Roamio forum that capacity for 2TB HDs was 316 hrs, not 318 as the THD and XL4 have always shown until this update. But since it's a loss of 0.6% capacity, it's a non issue.


----------



## cwoody222

Got my update yesterday.


----------



## mrsean

MeInDallas said:


> You might try and email her if you wanna go to the trouble. I sent her a message with my TSN and she flipped the switch and I had it like 5 minutes later.


This worked. I received the update last night. Thanks!


----------



## hfcsyrup

lgnad said:


> One thing I noticed... And I don't think I'm imagining it? but now with the update, when I watch shows on my Mini using MRS from my XL4, the ff function is smoother/ less choppy now, more like you're watching it locally. I feel like it used to look like it was updating the image less often. Or am I just overtired? Lol


It is definitely noticeably more a local ff/rw experience from the mini now, it looks as if we're getting close to double the framerate while ffwding.

Also noticed recently delted folder populating much quicker.

Also not seeing 'WtWN'.

I emailed margret yesterday and got the update last night. 
nice to be able to watch some live football on my mini now.


----------



## MPSAN

Any idea when this update will be sent to everyone who did not sign up?


----------



## moyekj

MPSAN said:


> Any idea when this update will be sent to everyone who did not sign up?


 If you want it soon you can still sign up. I signed up a few days ago and got the updates the next day on my Premiere & Elite.


----------



## Doit2it

MPSAN said:


> Any idea when this update will be sent to everyone who did not sign up?


I would guess within the next week or so. You can still add yourself to the Priority list. If you don't see it within a couple of days after that, the OP of this thread has been tweeting for people with issues the email their TSN to her and get on the list. She's always very helpful with Tivo users.


----------



## Bierboy

Doit2it said:


> Browsing from my Tivo HD to shows on my XL4 there has been no change. The only items that have the red slash are web videos I've put in my XL4 via Tivo Desktop (they always do). I do not have any Premium channels with my cable service.
> 
> I did notice I do not have any green or blue dots, but I do have yellow and yellow exclamation and red for currently recording. But I think it has always been that way.
> 
> Also, browsing the other direction(XL4 to THD), everything has yellow exclamation except currently recording (red loop). Even a green and a blue on the THD show yellow exclamation on the XL4 browser...


Yes, that describes exactly what I see here, too...


----------



## reneg

Still have not gotten either of my Premiere's updated. Tried re-adding to priority list, but was already on it. Then I sent an email to Margret. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## JWhites

Ok got the update today on both boxes and it's alright. Still has that truncation issue but I can deal with that a little longer. I did notice that in the DVR Diagnostics screen the Firmware version is listed when I don't think it was before. I also noticed signal strength for each tuner now has a percentage sign % next to the number which is new. 
Do question how I would know when the Netflix and Youtube apps are using HTML5 and not Flash?


----------



## moyekj

JWhites said:


> Do question how I would know when the Netflix and Youtube apps are using HTML5 and not Flash?


 They're still Flash for now. You'll notice the difference when switched to html. One tell is that for html versions the zoom or 'B' button act as go back to previous screen. Likely TiVo is waiting for general release of 20.3.7 before activating the HTML versions. It is possible to run html versions already on series4 units via RPC. As expected on series 4 units the html versions are much more sluggish compared to running on series 5 units, but very functional.


----------



## beobuff

I registered for the Priority List the day it opened. After several weeks of zero results, I E-mailed Margret yesterday morning and got the update yesterday afternoon. Although it may have been just coincidental, I strongly suspect that the early requesters on the PL somehow went lost. Nice to know that she or her minions are working on Saturday.

As luck would have it, my Tivo Mini arrived yesterday as well. After my Premier Elite updated, I installed the Mini and noticed that it went through the exact same update procedure and took roughly about the same amount of time to do so. I would assume that the Mini upgrade was necessary to be on the same DTA page with the Premier.

Save for the slight time lag in changing live TV channels, I am very happy with the Mini, which I am using to replace a Tivo HD. The HDMI syncing issues I have had for the past several years have finally been remedied. I have already ordered a second Mini to replace my Tivo HD XL. The two unneeded cable cards will go back to Verizon first thing Monday morning. It will give me great pleasure to tell them why I am turning them in. The most recent increase in their CC rental fee was the final straw that broke the camel's back and prodded me to replace both the HD and HD XL with the two Minis. The advent of DTA clinched the deal for me, as I had been unwilling to give up two of my four tuners as required by the old software version. Sure, it will take me several years to break even, but sometimes it's just the principal of the thing. I am a big believer in the nobility of a futile gesture.


----------



## jrtroo

beobuff said:


> I registered for the Priority List the day it opened. After several weeks of zero results...


You do realize it has only been days since its initial release, not weeks, right?


----------



## JWhites

Heres something interesting. I purposely tuned to a non authorized channel to see what would happen, and I get a message on screen which reads "This channel is not authorized. Contact your cable provider at 1-877-367-8486 for more information (V58)."
When I called it, it brought me to TiVo technical support. I wasn't aware TiVo was Comcast.


----------



## kawazar

I installed my Premiere 4 and Mini on Friday. The Mini did the fall update but not the DVR which I thought was strange.


----------



## reneg

Both my Tivos updated this morning. No idea if it was my turn in the queue or the email to Margret.


----------



## Bigg

Finally got mine today (or yesterday maybe). I haven't checked out DTA yet, as my roommate is watching TV on the main TV.


----------



## jhjones75

Still no updates here. Finally broke down and emailed her this morning.


----------



## MPSAN

moyekj said:


> If you want it soon you can still sign up. I signed up a few days ago and got the updates the next day on my Premiere & Elite.


OH, if it is only a week or so I can wait.


----------



## MHunter1

morac said:


> a gigantic pause ad took up around 1/4 of the screen


I don't have v20.3.7 yet. Does the SPS-Pause-S code still work to hide the progress bar and Pause Ad automatically? For those who like to see the progress bar while paused, is there still an option to press Down to hide the ad for the remainder of the show?


----------



## Bierboy

MHunter1 said:


> I don't have v20.3.7 yet. Does the SPS-Pause-S code still work to hide the progress bar and Pause Ad automatically? For those who like to see the progress bar while paused, is there still an option to press Down to hide the ad for the remainder of the show?


Pressing down hides the ad but not for the remainder of the show...


----------



## lgnad

MHunter1 said:


> I don't have v20.3.7 yet. Does the SPS-Pause-S code still work to hide the progress bar and Pause Ad automatically? For those who like to see the progress bar while paused, is there still an option to press Down to hide the ad for the remainder of the show?


There is still the option. Good thing, 'cause its bigger now 

edit to add: got beaten to the punch


----------



## Bierboy

I use the SPS blah blah code to quickly dump the progress bar/ads but I'm still able to determine the PB status...


----------



## MHunter1

jeff92k7 said:


> even more ads... the new stars in the My Shows menus are very annoying


I pay top-dollar for the TiVo service because I dislike the banner ads cablecos show on every page while navigating their UI. Are you saying with v20.3.7 TiVo now shows gold star ads on every page of the My Shows list like cheaper DVRs?


----------



## Bierboy

One thing I am noticing since the update is a greater lag when going to live from the My Shows list page. Very annoying. I don't know why it can't be like going back and forth to the program guide. That's seamless with no lag, black screen or audio drop...


----------



## Bigg

Bigg said:


> Finally got mine today (or yesterday maybe). I haven't checked out DTA yet, as my roommate is watching TV on the main TV.


Or not. It appears I was seeing the Mini's SW version, not the Premiere, and the behavior changed a bit on Live TV, but that apparently was only due to the Mini, not the TiVo itself. I keep forcing connections, but I get nothing. Oh well, we've lived with it up until this point, a little longer isn't going to kill us...


----------



## lpwcomp

jeff92k7 said:


> I am NOT happy about the addition of even more ads. This is getting ridiculous. The new stars in the my shows menus are very annoying and are pissing me off. It would be one thing if the TiVo service was free and paid for by advertising, but it's NOT! I pay for the service and I DO NOT want to see more ads in the menus.
> 
> TiVo needs to get rid of all these forced ads or they're going to lose me as a customer.





MHunter1 said:


> I pay top-dollar for the TiVo service because I dislike the banner ads cablecos show on every page while navigating their UI. Are you saying with v20.3.7 TiVo now shows gold star ads on every page of the My Shows list like cheaper DVRs?


The only "new" thing in that regard I have seen is the banner ad when paused, No "new stars" anywhere.


----------



## defond

I downloaded the update a few days ago and I'm still not seeing the what to watch now in tivo central any ideas as to why? I've forced a new connection and rebooted my box already.


----------



## Bierboy

Someone mentioned here that the update fixed the problem of "stop recording and delete group" not working. Mine still doesn't work correctly and never has. All it does is stop the recording and NOT delete anything. I have to then go into the folder and delete the show that I just stopped recording...



lpwcomp said:


> The only "new" thing in that regard I have seen is the banner ad when paused, No "new stars" anywhere.


Yeah, I don't see anything like that either.


----------



## CoxInPHX

lpwcomp said:


> The only "new" thing in that regard I have seen is the banner ad when paused, No "new stars" anywhere.





Bierboy said:


> Yeah, I don't see anything like that either.


I have a Star Showcase Item (currently "Try Carbonite!" at the bottom of random group folders. Just like in the Roamio.


----------



## Bierboy

CoxInPHX said:


> I have a Star Showcase Item (currently "Try Carbonite!" at the bottom of random group folders. Just like in the Roamio.


Same here, but, as I said, that's the only new "ad" I see with the the update.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Grr, looks like they still haven't fixed the long-standing bug where it sometimes forgets your position in a show it's recording that you're watching behind live. Was flipping between NFL games yesterday and all was going well until late in one of the games - went to resume play and it reset playback to the beginning.

Oh well, at least it doesn't happen all that often, and it only happens on active recordings from what I've seen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

slowbiscuit said:


> Grr, looks like they still haven't fixed the long-standing bug where it sometimes forgets your position in a show it's recording that you're watching behind live. Was flipping between NFL games yesterday and all was going well until late in one of the games - went to resume play and it reset playback to the beginning.
> 
> Oh well, at least it doesn't happen all that often, and it only happens on active recordings from what I've seen.


At least it doesn't reset playback to live!


----------



## jeff92k7

MHunter1 said:


> I pay top-dollar for the TiVo service because I dislike the banner ads cablecos show on every page while navigating their UI. Are you saying with v20.3.7 TiVo now shows gold star ads on every page of the My Shows list like cheaper DVRs?


What I have noticed so far is that in some folders in the 'My Shows' list, there will be an extra entry. That entry will have a gold star next to it and currently is an advertisement for carbonite online backup. It appears in the list in the same way that an episode of the corresponding show would, so when you're reading show names, there's an ad for you to read too.

The pause screen advertisements have also increased in size. Before, they were a single line of text, now they're a big intrusive box that blocks a larger portion of the screen.

This adds to the annoyance of the stupid Discovery bar that is another place to shove ads in your face.

I'm so sick of seeing ads for Bounty paper towels and Carbonite backup. I don't want Carbonite, I already use crashplan. I told my wife never to buy bounty again because of the intrusive ads. She agrees that the ads are ridiculous and annoying.

Again, I pay for TiVo service, I paid for the box, I am NOT paying to see ads. If they want to shove ads down my throat, then give me the box and service for free and let the ad revenue pay for it.


----------



## dianebrat

jeff92k7 said:


> *Again, I pay for TiVo service, I paid for the box, I am NOT paying to see ads. *If they want to shove ads down my throat, then give me the box and service for free and let the ad revenue pay for it.


Where in any agreement does Tivo ever say that they would not show you ads? Because they have never said that, they've just found a way to insert them to the ecosystem and not require any different actions to your viewing habits, they have been careful to never interfere with your actions in showing you ads.

The long held opinion of the "line in the sand" is the moment that they require a user to do a separate action to bypass an ad.
Both of those however are subjects for other threads...


----------



## moyekj

dianebrat said:


> ...they have been careful to never interfere with your actions in showing you ads.


 Not careful enough because it DOES interfere with my normal use. I've noticed at least 3 different disruptions:

1. Currently when a show ends and you press left arrow to exit the menu to delete or keep shows up and then a second or two later it is re-created with the gold star inserted which disrupts and delays deleting the show. I know it's just a second or two but it's annoying.

2. Also another problem is when you use -> or channel down to scroll all the way to the bottom of a list, quite frequently now you then have to scroll back up and away from a gold star.

3. The size of the pause ads is a little ridiculous, especially seeing as they don't even populate the whole box. I do use SPSPS so only see the pause ad being drawn for a few milliseconds, but even that is annoying enough for me. I can't imagine without SPSPS enabled how annoying it is to have to press clear or down arrow to get rid of it.

At the end of the day I know these are minor nits, but they do detract from user experience without a doubt, and as is obvious from reactions here ultimately does not help the advertisers sell more of their product - quite the contrary. I also have blacklisted Bounty and Carbonite FWIW.
To me one of the main reasons to own a DVR is to help avoid Ads and TiVo is making that harder.
I've learned to ignore the Discovery Bar. If anything TiVo should make more use of that for Ads than they currently do (seeing as we can't get rid of Discovery Bar anyway) and stop with this gold star nonsense all over the place.


----------



## Loach

I finally broke down and emailed Margret as my priority update request obviously went into the black hole permanently. If others' experience is any indication, I expect I'll see the update within 24 hours, if not by the time I get home from work.


----------



## Bierboy

moyekj said:


> Not careful enough because it DOES interfere with my normal use. I've noticed at least 3 different disruptions:
> 
> 1. Currently when a show ends and you press left arrow to exit the menu to delete or keep shows up and then a second or two later it is re-created with the gold star inserted which disrupts and delays deleting the show. I know it's just a second or two but it's annoying.
> 
> 2. Also another problem is when you use -> or channel down to scroll all the way to the bottom of a list, quite frequently now you then have to scroll back up and away from a gold star.


I have seen NEITHER of these, and I've had the update since late last week...


----------



## moyekj

Bierboy said:


> I have seen NEITHER of these, and I've had the update since late last week...


 You'll see it eventually. I don't use my series 4 units anymore so don't know if they've been afflicted yet, but my Roamio Pro has both of these cases right now.


----------



## telamon

Loach said:


> I finally broke down and emailed Margret as my priority update request obviously went into the black hole permanently. If others' experience is any indication, I expect I'll see the update within 24 hours, if not by the time I get home from work.


I'm stuck in the same boat and I need to shamelessly up my Forum post count to qualify for sending PM/Email to Margret.


----------



## telamon

reneg said:


> Still have not gotten either of my Premiere's updated. Tried re-adding to priority list, but was already on it. Then I sent an email to Margret. We'll see if that helps.


Trying to get my post count up so I can email Margret.


----------



## telamon

kawazar said:


> I installed my Premiere 4 and Mini on Friday. The Mini did the fall update but not the DVR which I thought was strange.


So do I need to put my Mini's TSN on the priority list also? Or just my Premiere's TSN?


----------



## jrtroo

you can just email her through email. No need to junk up this thread in order to do so.


----------



## JWhites

timstack8969 said:


> Was hoping for a better "Menu Interface" with the Xfinity Ondemand" App with new software update.


That's something to take up with Comcast since they're the one who created the app.


----------



## JWhites

moyekj said:


> 20.3.7 software has built in Opera browser, so that's what is being used. (And ironically the built in Opera browser itself doesn't support Flash).


At least it's not Internet Explorer.


----------



## Doit2it

Just got one of the big 'Pause" ads the Roamio threads have been disgusted with. Yes it was for Carbonite. Oh well, guess my $700 wasn't enough for Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah the ads suck. I wish they had an option to opt out. Even if it cost a fee I'd likely do it.


----------



## JWhites

Doit2it said:


> ....Tivo Service Level - changed. Used to be xxx0xx, now it's xxx7xx. Might change every time there's an update, this is just the 1st time I noticed.


My TiVo Service Level reads 120113


----------



## JWhites

lpwcomp said:


> The only "new" thing in that regard I have seen is the banner ad when paused, No "new stars" anywhere.


I've noticed a gold star and an ad located in the folder of a recorded television series. I'm looking at it now. It's an ad that reads "★ Get a $1 Bounty coupon" which when I click on it it takes me to the Bounty ad located in Showcases.


----------



## Johncv

Doit2it said:


> Just got one of the big 'Pause" ads the Roamio threads have been disgusted with. Yes it was for Carbonite. Oh well, guess my $700 wasn't enough for Tivo.


The ads must be working because you all are complaining about them. 

On a positive note the update seem more responsive and I really like the genre search in the guild data.


----------



## xander777

JWhites said:


> My TiVo Service Level reads 120113


That's the date you are paid up till.


----------



## Davelnlr_

moyekj said:


> Not careful enough because it DOES interfere with my normal use. I've noticed at least 3 different disruptions:
> 
> 3. The size of the pause ads is a little ridiculous, especially seeing as they don't even populate the whole box. I do use SPSPS so only see the pause ad being drawn for a few milliseconds, but even that is annoying enough for me. I can't imagine without SPSPS enabled how annoying it is to have to press clear or down arrow to get rid of it.


Im thankful to this forum for turning me on to SPSPS; those ads were driving me nuts when I hit pause to see what was ultimately always BEHIND the ad.


----------



## Cheezmo

Don't know if it has anything to do with the update, but I received it a few days ago and just and a case of the Tivo not being able to tune any channels with Verizon Fios. I checked my Fios DVR and everything was fine. Had to reboot the Tivo and it is working again. I see there is a long thread of people having this issue (although I'm not sure with Fios) but it never happened to me before this update. Lost a couple of season pass recordings that didn't happen before I noticed it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dianebrat said:


> Where in any agreement does Tivo ever say that they would not show you ads? Because they have never said that, they've just found a way to insert them to the ecosystem and not require any different actions to your viewing habits, they have been careful to never interfere with your actions in showing you ads...


Your statement above is not accurate. Anytime a user has to press even ONE button to dismiss an ad TiVo has interfered with the user's interaction with the UI.

The simple example is when a user presses pause to get a longer/better look at an image on screen. When an ad pops up and covers up part of the image the user paused on, they are forced to press another button to dismiss the ad.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Looks like they didn't fix the occasional audio bug where playback is in mono instead of stereo when you skip forward/back, noticed it yesterday when playing back an NBC recording. This one is fairly uncommon too and is easily worked around by doing another trickplay function, but it should have been fixed by now.


----------



## johnmsch

Very disappointed in the latest update after discovering that the "Browse Web Videos" option was removed. Why was this done? I used that option quite a bit to look for new podcasts to subscribe to. 

Saying that "you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps" is not the same! To use those, you pretty much have to know what you are searching for. That doesn't give us the option to just browse everything by category the way that "Browse Web Videos" did.

Please bring this back!!!!!!!


----------



## atmuscarella

johnmsch said:


> Very disappointed in the latest update after discovering that the "Browse Web Videos" option was removed. Why was this done? I used that option quite a bit to look for new podcasts to subscribe to.
> 
> Saying that "you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps" is not the same! To use those, you pretty much have to know what you are searching for. That doesn't give us the option to just browse everything by category the way that "Browse Web Videos" did.
> 
> Please bring this back!!!!!!!


I feel your pain. They removed "Browse Web Videos" on the Roamios from the start. You can go to TiVo's web site and still "browse", at least when the site is working, that is how I setup all my podcasts on my Roamio.

https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page​


----------



## marinrain

Can't see Margaret's email without 10 posts --- and tried Support at Tivo and my reply said the update was not yet available??!!


----------



## mae

marinrain said:


> Can't see Margaret's email without 10 posts --- and tried Support at Tivo and my reply said the update was not yet available??!!


margret at tivo dot com


----------



## atmuscarella

marinrain said:


> Can't see Margaret's email without 10 posts --- and tried Support at Tivo and my reply said the update was not yet available??!!


Her Email address is: [email protected] or margret(at)tivo(dot)com

What info are you looking for maybe someone here can give you an answer.


----------



## marinrain

thank you, I had signed up for Premiere update but haven't received....


----------



## johnmsch

atmuscarella said:


> I feel your pain. They removed "Browse Web Videos" on the Roamios from the start. You can go to TiVo's web site and still "browse", at least when the site is working, that is how I setup all my podcasts on my Roamio.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page​


Thanks for the link. At least we can browse them on that page, but still wondering why they took that functionality away from us? It was really convenient browsing the list from the TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

So is there anythng I can do to get the update? i signed up on the priority page on the first or second day the page was up. But i still have not received the update on my two tuner Premiere. At least as of last night.

It hasn't been a top priority for me though since I typically use that TiVo to bring cshows with me to my GFs house. But I have been checking the box every day to see if it got the update.


----------



## xander777

aaronwt said:


> So is there anythng I can do to get the update? i signed up on the priority page on the first or second day the page was up. But i still have not received the update on my two tuner Premiere. At least as of last night.


Do what the rest of us have done and send an email to [email protected] with your TSN(s).


----------



## Doit2it

xander777 said:


> That's the date you are paid up till.


Mine's different today. I just never noticed it changed so much. So does it just keeps jumping forward month by month if you have Lifetime?


----------



## MeInDallas

My suggestions were doing really well, and now I noticed today its went down to just 2 pages where theres normally about 3 and a half, and they seem to be slowing down a bit. I rebooted the box to see if that helps any. Other than that, my other issues were not fixed. Still getting some errors now and then when trying to tune channels.


----------



## Loach

aaronwt said:


> So is there anythng I can do to get the update? i signed up on the priority page on the first or second day the page was up. But i still have not received the update on my two tuner Premiere. At least as of last night.
> 
> It hasn't been a top priority for me though since I typically use that TiVo to bring cshows with me to my GFs house. But I have been checking the box every day to see if it got the update.


I was in the same boat and I emailed Margret yesterday morning. Then I forced a connection last night and it downloaded the update. Looks like they're getting right on the email requests that they receive.


----------



## Bierboy

Loach said:


> ...Looks like they're getting right on the email requests that they receive.


Shouldn't have EVER come to that....


----------



## Loach

Bierboy said:


> Shouldn't have EVER come to that....


I don't disagree. The priority list should have worked, but I'm glad they're helping those of us who got lost in the black hole, even if it is on a clunky case by case basis.


----------



## randyb359

Bierboy said:


> Shouldn't have EVER come to that....


it shouldn't but everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## chiguy50

randyb359 said:


> it shouldn't but everybody makes mistakes.


No, you're wrong. Some of us are perfcet!!


----------



## tatergator1

chiguy50 said:


> No, you're wrong. Some of us are *perfcet*!!


Keep telling your self that


----------



## jrtroo

I *think* that was chiguy50's opint.


----------



## dadrepus

I just looked at this thread today and signed up now. I know I should be paying more attention to this but the last time I checked I saw Premieres were NOT getting the update and I was so depressed I just didn't bother to come back until I read it on Engadget. How long should it take and what should be the differences so I may tell when it occurs?


----------



## Bierboy

randyb359 said:


> it shouldn't but _*everybody *_makes mistakes.


...not usually affecting 1,000 people....


----------



## beejay

Bierboy said:


> ...not usually affecting 1,000 people....


The only way this makes any sense is if some lowly intern is assigned the task of taking the new entries that appear in the "priority" list and manually updating some other system. So when s/he missed 1000 of them, they were going to stay missed until someone checked his work. Of course, they missed many more than 1000 since so many have to send margret a special e-mail to get the update.

If the systems were at all integrated it would seem possible to re-run the "flip the switch" program to update the "distribution" system from the "priority" list.


----------



## bradleys

Bierboy said:


> ...not usually affecting 1,000 people....


Ehhh... The only problem is that people were not getting an update early - not that their units wouldn't get the update at all.


----------



## JoeKustra

dadrepus said:


> I just looked at this thread today and signed up now. I know I should be paying more attention to this but the last time I checked I saw Premieres were NOT getting the update and I was so depressed I just didn't bother to come back until I read it on Engadget. How long should it take and what should be the differences so I may tell when it occurs?


I gather your ads are larger when you hit Pause during playback. That should be a clue.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm still not bothered by the "larger" ads....they don't happen all the time, and, as a matter of fact, not much at all.


----------



## weaver

At least during replay, I will get occasional occurrences of a quick repeat of material, i.e. a second or less will repeat itself during play. I will have to see if it is also happening while watching "live."

This started when I got the update.


----------



## beejay

I got the update last night. I had signed up for the priority list within a day of it being opened. I did NOT send anyone my TSN saying I didn't get it when the rest of you did.


----------



## steve614

Enough time has passed for the general roll out to start happening.
Maybe you just happened to be first on the gen pop list.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Found a bug in the new software. I have a season pass for 'The Voice'. Since it now is live, I went into the ToDo List and selected an episode and modified it to end 5 minutes late. Instead of the item in the ToDo list simply extending its scheduled time, my Premiere XL4 created a NEW/Duplicate entry with no title that added the 5 minutes. This resulted in two copies of the show with one that looks normal that was not extended plus a second copy with no title that is 5 minutes longer.... Its 100% repeatable.


----------



## NorthAlabama

SCSIRAID said:


> Found a bug in the new software. I have a season pass for 'The Voice'. Since it now is live, I went into the ToDo List and selected an episode and modified it to end 5 minutes late. Instead of the item in the ToDo list simply extending its scheduled time, my Premiere XL4 created a NEW/Duplicate entry with no title that added the 5 minutes. This resulted in two copies of the show with one that looks normal that was not extended plus a second copy with no title that is 5 minutes longer.... Its 100% repeatable.


yes, this has happened to me once, exactly as you described. the padded sp recording was listed below the unpadded recording in my shows with "rec:" before the title.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

SCSIRAID said:


> Found a bug in the new software. I have a season pass for 'The Voice'. Since it now is live, I went into the ToDo List and selected an episode and modified it to end 5 minutes late. Instead of the item in the ToDo list simply extending its scheduled time, my Premiere XL4 created a NEW/Duplicate entry with no title that added the 5 minutes. This resulted in two copies of the show with one that looks normal that was not extended plus a second copy with no title that is 5 minutes longer.... Its 100% repeatable.


The same thing happened to me, only it was for something that was airing later in the evening (which was going to be delayed because of a sports overrun).


----------



## bbrown9

SCSIRAID said:


> Found a bug in the new software. I have a season pass for 'The Voice'. Since it now is live, I went into the ToDo List and selected an episode and modified it to end 5 minutes late. Instead of the item in the ToDo list simply extending its scheduled time, my Premiere XL4 created a NEW/Duplicate entry with no title that added the 5 minutes. This resulted in two copies of the show with one that looks normal that was not extended plus a second copy with no title that is 5 minutes longer.... Its 100% repeatable.


I don't have the update yet, but I saw that happen on my Roamio after the most recent Roamio update.


----------



## TiVoMargret

TiVoMargret said:


> Later today we will begin releasing the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to TiVo Premiere boxes.
> 
> Here are some of the changes:
> - support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)


We have started updating TiVo Stream boxes to support out-of-home streaming:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510974


----------



## drweb

i've tried connecting 3 or 4 times to the service, no go. Still stuck with 2.1.3 it seems. I'm on the priority list. Any other way to force a download and update?

Best,
DrWeb


----------



## ADG

drweb said:


> i've tried connecting 3 or 4 times to the service, no go. Still stuck with 2.1.3 it seems. I'm on the priority list. Any other way to force a download and update?
> 
> Best,
> DrWeb


What is the big deal? We'll get it when we get it. It's a matter of days or weeks, not years.


----------



## shamilian

TiVoMargret said:


> We have started updating TiVo Stream boxes to support out-of-home streaming:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510974


Thanks,

Got mine last night,
set-up at home this morning ( via ipad app )
Ran from work this morning, works great.


----------



## Kassidy

Any way to get on the priority list still? still sitting on 20.3.1 and I'd like to stop getting C501 unknown contact unknown. XL4


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

email margret at tivo.com with your TSN and let her know you didn't get the update yet.


----------



## Kassidy

Done, thank you very much

Edit: And after I sent the email at 3pm, I have now forced a connection 4:30pm, and a pending restart for software update . 
Installing and update


----------



## Bigg

Nothing here as of last night.


----------



## MHunter1

I regularly convert home movies and other digital content into the .avi format then transfer the files to my TiVo Premiere 4/XL4/Elite. After receiving the v20.3.7 update, the video now jitters vertically when playing these .avi files at normal speed or slow-motion. The jittery playback is temporarily resolved by pressing fast-forward, rewind, replay, or skip, but returns after the program is paused or resumed at a later time.

Has anyone else had playback issues with personal videos after transferring them to a Premiere with v20.3.7?

_Edit:_ I seem to have corrected the jittering by changing the TiVo's video output format to 1080i even though my TV doesn't support that resolution. There was no jittering at 480i on v20.3.1.


----------



## JWhites

I still want to know when the truncated program description is going to be fixed. I got an email from tier 2 tech support the other day asking me to contact them for more troubleshooting steps but when I called up I spoke to a tier 1 agent who insisted that this truncation issue was "by design" which we all know is total B.S. since it's only affecting some customers and not all of them, and that it was corrected in the Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

Bigg said:


> Nothing here as of last night.


Something to ponder. I just installed a new Premiere. After activation I forced a connection and the old (existing) software was loaded. I find it strange that TiVo is still sending old software to new units.

I am not on any priority list and am in no hurry for the update. It's much more fun reading this thread on the new "features & fixes".


----------



## lessd

JoeKustra said:


> Something to ponder. I just installed a new Premiere. After activation I forced a connection and the old (existing) software was loaded. I find it strange that TiVo is still sending old software to new units.
> 
> I am not on any priority list and am in no hurry for the update. It's much more fun reading this thread on the new "features & fixes".


We call that the big switch when TiVo changes all the remaining (new or existing) TiVos to the newest software, that takes about a month or two as TiVo wants to find out if the new software has any big problems before the full release into the wild.


----------



## steve614

Yeah, all of you who signed up for the priority list are just tier 2 beta testers.


----------



## NorthAlabama

steve614 said:


> Yeah, all of you who signed up for the priority list are just tier 2 beta testers.


a fact i unfortunately discovered very quickly about a year ago.  that's why i lurked in this thread a couple of weeks before signing up for the priority update this time around.


----------



## nooneuknow

Half the update for the Premieres they just started rolling out is twice the ads, them being in more menus, as well as the large and opaque pause screen ads that Roamio buyers have been complaining about, now also on Premieres. They could have at least put the "explore this program" option back on the pause screen, since they had to make the changes to put in the intrusive/obstructive ads there...

I vow to never purchase any product that I see in their ads, nor will I use any program advertisement as the link to make a Season Pass (I'll do it manually). I wonder if a petition representing people willing to do the same, with enough people behind it might make them reconsider us having to see the same ad up to 3x on one menu, and nearly every time we hit pause. Heck, I'll even make it a point to boycott buying ANY product or service from any company that the ads are for...

It's too soon for me to be sure exactly what the update actually fixed, and what it may have broken...

I'll be back after I'm certain what's what, and if it is related to the update.

Anybody else get that chill, and recall that other than the recent 11.0m patch for S3&HD models, one of the last things TiVo did with those was adding an extra ad at the bottom of TiVo Central, before updates for those units ceased?

Edit/Add: For those who *just got the update*, please give your updated units at least 3-4 days, before you ask "What ads?" or say "I don't see the pause ad" or "The pause ad only comes up every now and then". It takes a few days for the ads to infiltrate. Enjoy the 3-4 days of not having to see them. They WILL come.

They also used to have the end-of-program menu w/ad be transparent, so you could at least see the last frame of your program, which sometimes is important, if your recording happens to stop at a critical, last moment, scene. Now you can't see that last frame...

Edit/Add #2: I'm at that point, where if TiVo finds *one* more place to force ads upon me, I'm going to jump ship. If we don't give TiVo the message "ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!", we could see overlaid ads while fast forwarding through a program segment, and/or while skipping/scanning through commercials. If they go that far, they won't have as much appeal over some of the newer MSO leased equipment, which has On-Demand, and TiVo does not. Some of the newer MSO equipment is actually quite nice, if you don't mind the leasing cost, and that you can't increase the storage capacity (which the latter Cox has pretty much matched TiVo on, with the new Contour 6 tuner whole-home DVR system). Plus, when there's any trouble, there would be no more passing the blame to non-MSO equipment... The hard drive dies, the power supply blows, you drop it on the floor, and you get another one, delivered, at no additional cost to you... With TiVo, even though they have signal strength overload protection, it isn't meant as a long-term solution to a strong signal. TiVo's warranty DOES NOT cover "damage caused by excessive signal strength". MSO equipment can take that same TiVo tuner toasting signal and live happily ever after with it. Why am I going on about this? Well, TiVo has been overly sensitive to strong signal strength and high SNR for how many generations now? They've set their target "SNR" which they calculate differently than the rest of the equipment in existence does for how many generations now? At least they added a "%" at the end of the signal strength reading on the DVR Diags screen, finally. How long until they clarify why and how they measure SNR the way they do, or get with the standards? I'm sick of being looked at like I'm an idiot, when I tell the Cox techs, that the SNR is too high for my TiVos. If I were in their place, and didn't know TiVo so well, I'd think the person in front of me was an idiot as well. /end rant


----------



## b_scott

There are Bounty ads EVERYWHERE. WTF TIVO?


----------



## nooneuknow

b_scott said:


> There are Bounty ads EVERYWHERE. WTF TIVO?


Give it a week, and it will be back to Carbonite ads EVERYWHERE.

It's getting to be like Hulu Plus with the same Capitol One ad for every sponsored commercial/ad, except it's a panel/menu/pause/end-of-program ad, for the same thing, everywhere.


----------



## mrsean

20.3.7.1a has got to be the most boring Premiere update ever. I wouldn't even notice any change if it weren't for all the ads.


----------



## Bierboy

Well, add one glitch to the update for me -- just experienced audio stuttering for the first time EVER with my one year old premiere....:down::down::down:


----------



## HazelW

So this thread has half the people complaining they did not get the update yet, and the other half complaining they got it and don't like it for some reason.


----------



## cherry ghost

Can someone who uses the "List" button on a programmable remote test this?

Since the update, when I go from live TV to My Shows using the List button, I get thrown to the top of the My Shows list regardless of where it had been previously. Also, the bottom of the My Shows list is the HD folder. There's nothing below it; Deleted folder, video providers, computer, pyTivo shares, Premiere in other room. If I go from live TV to My Shows by pressing the TiVo button twice, everything is there. This occurs on both my Premieres after both were updated.


----------



## NorthAlabama

found another bug - using the grid guide to modify recordings in the future, the guide loses it's place, and exits to the current date and time instead of the date and time you started.

i usually only modify recordings this way if there are conflicts, but now if i do, it's a real pain.


----------



## mrsean

I have tested this and I can reproduce the exact same results. This is definitely 1 or 2 bugs.



cherry ghost said:


> Can someone who uses the "List" button on a programmable remote test this?
> 
> Since the update, when I go from live TV to My Shows using the List button, I get thrown to the top of the My Shows list regardless of where it had been previously. Also, the bottom of the My Shows list is the HD folder. There's nothing below it; Deleted folder, video providers, computer, pyTivo shares, Premiere in other room. If I go from live TV to My Shows by pressing the TiVo button twice, everything is there. This occurs on both my Premieres after both were updated.


----------



## cherry ghost

mrsean said:


> I have tested this and I can reproduce the exact same results. This is definitely 1 or 2 bugs.


Thanks


----------



## Bierboy

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks


I tested it with my Harmony One remote and it did NOT happen. It remembered exactly where I previously was in the My Shows list....

I would not classify it as a bug simply because it doesn't happen with TiVo's remote and doesn't happen with all programmable remotes.


----------



## cherry ghost

Bierboy said:


> I tested it with my Harmony One remote and it did NOT happen. It remembered exactly where I previously was in the My Shows list....
> 
> I would not classify it as a bug simply because it doesn't happen with TiVo's remote and doesn't happen with all programmable remotes.


Mine's also a Harmony One. There are times when it doesn't happen, but the majority of the time it does. If I had a TiVo remote with a List button, I'd try it, but I don't.


----------



## LouB

Anybody else lose the music services ? All I see is my WHS under Music & Photos....
No Pandora etc.. Mini has them back.....


----------



## Bierboy

cherry ghost said:


> Mine's also a Harmony One. There are times when it doesn't happen, but the majority of the time it does. If I had a TiVo remote with a List button, I'd try it, but I don't.


There's an easy way around it; program a sequence of TiVo --> Select, and you'll get the full list all the time. It's still never gonna be classified as a bug since it only happens with a programmable remote.


----------



## b_scott

yeah these ads are annoying. they now pop up in folders. Tivo, STOP IT. you get a monthly subscription from us already.


----------



## nooneuknow

HazelW said:


> So this thread has half the people complaining they did not get the update yet, and the other half complaining they got it and don't like it for some reason.


It's deja vu, all over again. Same thing happened with the last update, minus all the people who are mad about the ads, since they didn't add any in the previous software...

Anybody else, using HDMI, direct to TVs, from their TiVos, experiencing eardrum rattling and potentially speaker damaging squelching and popping when changing channels, navigating through menus, or changing between full screen TV and menus with, or without, the video window on?

I preferred a temporary loss of the audio over this scenario, which afflicts all four of my 2-tuner Premieres, no matter what TV is in use. It's not the cables, HDMI ports, or any inline equipment. The Sony TVs sometimes display a warning about "unsupported audio/video format" when in the menus, but nothing has changed, except the TiVo software.

I see TiVo finally greased the many vocal, squeaky wheels, and made the wishlist menus in HD... I'm not surprised to *not* see anybody rejoicing and being happy about it, though...

I'm finding some things that have been fixed, or improved, that are not listed in tivomargret's list of changes, and am thankful for those things. But, I'm finding other issues, which I won't post about, until I'm certain it's due to a TiVo problem, and not some other factor, or equipment.

I'm surprised CoxInPhoenix hasn't been active here. Maybe he doesn't use Premieres anymore. I'm used to him taking the lead in compiling a verified bug and fix list. Maybe he just hasn't got the update, or will be here soon...


----------



## lgnad

This has happened 2x now... Extend a recording and you get two copies...

Edit to add: oops, thought it would show inline


----------



## nooneuknow

lgnad said:


> This has happened 2x now... Extend a recording and you get two copies...
> 
> Edit to add: oops, thought it would show inline


If a new thread surfaces about people receiving an unexpected trinket in the mail, with a TiVo logo on it, everybody who says they got it would be the people who were supposed to test this release...

So, if history repeats itself, we'll know who to put in front of a firing squad (just kidding on the latter).


----------



## JoeKustra

nooneuknow said:


> It's deja vu, all over again. Same thing happened with the last update, minus all the people who are mad about the ads, since they didn't add any in the previous software...
> 
> Anybody else, using HDMI, direct to TVs, from their TiVos, experiencing eardrum rattling and potentially speaker damaging squelching and popping when changing channels, navigating through menus, or changing between full screen TV and menus with, or without, the video window on?


No loss of audio or noise when changing channels either with the guide or by using ch +- at any time. Output is fixed 1080i. Both televisions are 1080p. Dolby is enabled. One Premiere feeds an AVR (in pass-through mode), one is direct to TV.

Momentary loss of audio when entering or leaving any menu from or to live TV. No loss between menu to menu. No change with or without display window.


----------



## masterwolfe

I've been on the fence about switching to a Comcast DVR for awhile now, and the extremely annoying ads everywhere may well be the last straw. Too too much, Tivo.


----------



## HerronScott

masterwolfe said:


> I've been on the fence about switching to a Comcast DVR for awhile now, and the extremely annoying ads everywhere may well be the last straw. Too too much, Tivo.


My brother has a TiVo S3 HD and a Comcast DVR and he does not have good things to say about the Comcast DVR in comparison. He's on his 3rd one due to different failures and the latest still has operational issues that he was just complaining to me about. This would be the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta DVRs.

Scott


----------



## masterwolfe

HerronScott said:


> My brother has a TiVo S3 HD and a Comcast DVR and he does not have good things to say about the Comcast DVR in comparison. He's on his 3rd one due to different failures and the latest still has operational issues that he was just complaining to me about. This would be the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta DVRs.
> 
> Scott


My wife has one in her exercise room, and it is OK. She's never had any issues with it that weren't service related.

I just snapped a pic of a pause with ad. We often pause and frame fwd and back to catch some detail in the shot, and this is ridiculous. Yes, you can arrow down to remove it, but we shouldn't have to. Sheesh! Especially when it is new due to an update.


----------



## Bigg

HazelW said:


> So this thread has half the people complaining they did not get the update yet, and the other half complaining they got it and don't like it for some reason.


This sums it up PERFECTLY!


----------



## NorthAlabama

and, i get to add the audio drop out bug, my first experience. seems to me i've added more problems than features.


----------



## nooneuknow

masterwolfe said:


> My wife has one in her exercise room, and it is OK. She's never had any issues with it that weren't service related.
> 
> I just snapped a pic of a pause with ad. We often pause and frame fwd and back to catch some detail in the shot, and this is ridiculous. Yes, you can arrow down to remove it, but we shouldn't have to. Sheesh! Especially when it is new due to an update.


The "clear" button works as well, and hides the green indicator, with one button press. That still doesn't make me any less annoyed by it.

It's the same type of ad Roamio owners have been complaining about. Some have even accused TiVo of disabling the ads in the "press/evaluation/review" period, then activating them later (and all intentionally). Dave Zatz, of the zatznotfuny website, brought this up in one of the Off-Topic general post areas.

I am not amused that they could make these new ads HD, right from the start.


----------



## tatergator1

masterwolfe said:


> I just snapped a pic of a pause with ad. We often pause and frame fwd and back to catch some detail in the shot, and this is ridiculous. Yes, you can arrow down to remove it, but we shouldn't have to. Sheesh! Especially when it is new due to an update.


As someone without the update, I appreciate the pic of the pause ad. It's a lot smaller than I expected based on how many people have complained.

To each, their own, but the reaction seems overdone to me.


----------



## nooneuknow

tatergator1 said:


> As someone without the update, I appreciate the pic of the pause ad. It's a lot smaller than I expected based on how many people have complained.
> 
> To each, their own, but the reaction seems overdone to me.


That's the same sentiment some in the Roamio areas have as well.

For me, it's more about that it is now possible to see three ads on the main menu screen, all for the same item (most of the time), yet I have to squint, because I can't afford to get (nor have room for) a TV bigger than 32", and TiVo wastes so much space, while using small fonts (My eyesight is 20/20, due to RK surgery).

Also my memorized layout (for blind navigation) of the menu screens, is now broken, due to the bottom ad.

TiVo S3/HD users, including the famous Megazone (now married and inactive here) weren't happy about that, back in the day, either, when that bottom ad was added, which was one of the last things they did before End-Of-Life designation and S3/HD updates stopped (other than the 11.0m patch for TTG cookie bug).

I went on my big rant, because if we DON'T complain, I've noticed there's plenty of wasted real-estate on the screen, and things like the program banner, where ads could wind up in the future, as well as it being possible for ads being present while scanning through commercials and/or fast-forwarding/rewinding through program segments. If we keep quiet, it could all come in whatever updates are down the road (if any, when speaking of the Premiere).


----------



## lpwcomp

These ads have been there on on other platforms and in the Premiere SDUI for a long time. Everybody has been asking TiVo to "finish" the HDUI. Well, this is part of it.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> These ads have been there on on other platforms and in the Premiere SDUI for a long time. Everybody has been asking TiVo to "finish" the HDUI. Well, this is part of it.


That's what I thought, too. I just didn't want to be the one to post it. 

As you said, they made more things in HD, which now includes the ads as well.

Be careful what you ask for, you just might get it. Nobody said "Finish the HD interface, just not the ads". Oops!


----------



## nooneuknow

tatergator1 said:


> As someone without the update, I appreciate the pic of the pause ad. It's a lot smaller than I expected based on how many people have complained.
> 
> To each, their own, but the reaction seems overdone to me.


If they would make the pause ads and end of program ads have some transparency, allowing you to still see what is behind them, many people (from what I've been reading all-around the forums), and myself, would find them much less annoying/intrusive/obstructive.

I'm aware that there may be a processing power shortage, which might possibly make that not possible (since transparency generally requires more processing power).

I don't need a reminder that the pause ads can be cleared by pressing down, pressing clear, or make them auto-cleared using the Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select remote sequence (the last one isn't for me, since I want/need the green progress bar).


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

To lessen the effect of the ad, go back to SD menu and it's smaller.


----------



## nooneuknow

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> To lessen the effect of the ad, go back to SD menu and it's smaller.


I get the feeling that while your intentions of posting that were good, that you'll get sniped by people saying "I shouldn't have to, things weren't like this until this update". - But, probably not worded so nicely.

I actually do change between menus when doing certain things, but I've never used the SDUI for watching anything. Maybe that will change.

Helpful tip for everybody:
You can get to the SDUI via remote sequence with Thumb-Down, Thumb-Up, Pause, Pause. Getting back to the HDUI still requires navigating menus (unless I just don't know a remote shortcut back).

EDIT/ADD: Wow, I just realized they now have TWO ads at the bottom of TiVo Central in SDUI mode! - Yet another place you can run, but you can't hide!


----------



## djwilso

I haven't read the entire thread (sorry) and don't have the update yet, but can anyone confirm whether the bug where the audio cuts out after fast-forwarding to the end of the live buffer when using an HDMI receiver has been corrected with the Fall Update?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheezmo

djwilso said:


> I haven't read the entire thread (sorry) and don't have the update yet, but can anyone confirm whether the bug where the audio cuts out after fast-forwarding to the end of the live buffer when using an HDMI receiver has been corrected with the Fall Update?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm pretty sure I had it happen once after the update. I was watching another source on my receiver, switched to the Tivo and there was no audio. I did an 8 second reverse skip and the sound came back. Not sure how I left the Tivo when I switched sources but it seems to me the bug may still be there.


----------



## djwilso

Cheezmo said:


> I'm pretty sure I had it happen once after the update. I was watching another source on my receiver, switched to the Tivo and there was no audio. I did an 8 second reverse skip and the sound came back. Not sure how I left the Tivo when I switched sources but it seems to me the bug may still be there.


Great... :down:

Thanks for posting though. I appreciate it.


----------



## steve614

nooneuknow said:


> I don't need a reminder that the pause ads can be cleared by pressing down, pressing clear, or make them auto-cleared using the Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select remote sequence (the last one isn't for me, since I want/need the green progress bar).


FWIW, you can make the progress bar appear anytime by pressing play on the remote when you are watching the video (not paused).
I also like to see the progress bar. I use it often to see where I am in a recording. At first, I was reluctant to use SPSPS, but once I did and realized that pressing play brought up the progress bar, I have never looked back.
YMMV.


----------



## b_scott

I get a small pop every once in awhile. nothing ear shattering. But mine's through an AVR


----------



## b_scott

djwilso said:


> I haven't read the entire thread (sorry) and don't have the update yet, but can anyone confirm whether the bug where the audio cuts out after fast-forwarding to the end of the live buffer when using an HDMI receiver has been corrected with the Fall Update?
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't had that problem since the new update. I had it always for the past 6 months.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> What is with the icon of a Red Circle Slash now on copy protected shows when browsing a Remote DVR?
> Now you cannot tell the status of the recording, Blue, Green, Yellow, Yellow-Exclamation, also cannot see if it is still recording.
> 
> It makes it look like you cannot even MRS-Stream the show, although you can, The regular icons were fine, this just looks wrong.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this awful change, Blue dot replaced by Red Circle Slash for copy protected recordings.





CoxInPHX said:


> I have never seen this with the HDUI, between Premieres and Roamios were MRS was enabled. I also now see it on the Mini when viewing a DVR that is not the Host DVR.


I am no longer seeing this on the Mini, so hopefully it will change back on the Premieres also.


----------



## lpwcomp

CoxInPHX said:


> I am no longer seeing this on the Mini, so hopefully it will change back on the Premieres also.


Probably not. Since you can't transfer _*anything*_ to a Mini, there is no need to know if a recording is copy protected.

I rarely have a copy protected recording, so I don't know for sure, but I don't recall seeing anything different when browsing a Premiere from another Premiere, so this would be a _change_, *not* a change _back_.


----------



## masterwolfe

Huh another bug. In the To-Do list I'm seeing shows which I no longer record listed as conflicts. In other words, shows for which the System Pass or Wishlist has been deleted, some for a couple of weeks, show in the To-do list as Conflicts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

masterwolfe said:


> Huh another bug. In the To-Do list I'm seeing shows which I no longer record listed as conflicts. In other words, shows for which the System Pass or Wishlist has been deleted, some for a couple of weeks, show in the To-do list as Conflicts.


Huh.

I wonder if that's a variant of the issue I've been seeing for some time now where there are "conflicts" with shows that are already being recorded at an earlier time?

Did the SP exist when that showing entered the Guide Data?


----------



## masterwolfe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh.
> 
> I wonder if that's a variant of the issue I've been seeing for some time now where there are "conflicts" with shows that are already being recorded at an earlier time?
> 
> Did the SP exist when that showing entered the Guide Data?


I'm not sure I understand the question. 
But today they aren't showing. They sure were yesterday though. Now I only paged down a few days this morning, but nothing showed that time. Perhaps the data was still in the Guide buffer or some such? I don't know, but it made me think "I did cancel that SP, didn't I?" and check, and I did indeed. I haven't connected today, or I might think there was another update to clear that bug.


----------



## Bierboy

tatergator1 said:


> As someone without the update, I appreciate the pic of the pause ad. It's a lot smaller than I expected based on how many people have complained.
> 
> To each, their own, but the reaction seems overdone to me.


Exactly. Overreaction hits the nail on the head. Someone claimed they blocked 1/3 of the screen which is ridiculous. Nowhere near that large. I dislike the ads too but the reaction has been like its Armageddon.


----------



## jeff92k7

Bierboy said:


> Exactly. Overreaction hits the nail on the head. Someone claimed they blocked 1/3 of the screen which is ridiculous. Nowhere near that large. I dislike the ads too but the reaction has been like its Armageddon.


You may like to be bombarded with advertisements, but some (many?) of us do not. Regardless of the size of the ads, their mere existence is enough to cause frustration. If TiVo was a service that was free to the consumer, and paid for by advertisements, that would be fine. But it's not. It's never been billed as ad-supported. It is a customer-paid service. Nowhere in the list of TiVo benefits is there any mention of having to view unwanted ads. Part of the draw of TiVo is the ability to skip commercials. Forcing ads in the menus negates that benefit.

If consumers never say anything, then they will continue to put more and more ads in the menus. You may not like it now, but what about when the interface is as cluttered with ads as the Time Warner DVR boxes are now? What will you say then? We, as customers, should ALL speak out against any change to the TiVo system that does not directly benefit consumers.


----------



## Bierboy

jeff92k7 said:


> You may like to be bombarded with advertisements, but some (many?) of us do not. Regardless of the size of the ads, their mere existence is enough to cause frustration. If TiVo was a service that was free to the consumer, and paid for by advertisements, that would be fine. But it's not. It's never been billed as ad-supported. It is a customer-paid service. Nowhere in the list of TiVo benefits is there any mention of having to view unwanted ads. Part of the draw of TiVo is the ability to skip commercials. Forcing ads in the menus negates that benefit.
> 
> If consumers never say anything, then they will continue to put more and more ads in the menus. You may not like it now, but what about when the interface is as cluttered with ads as the Time Warner DVR boxes are now? What will you say then? We, as customers, should ALL speak out against any change to the TiVo system that does not directly benefit consumers.


"Bombarded"? Hahahaha....talk about overreaction...you'd think Chicken Little invaded the TCF. TiVo never promised to NOT insert ads. Sure, skipping ads is one of its lures. But nowhere in the TiVo marketing material that I've seen did they mention skipping commercials. And they never said they wouldn't drop them into the TiVo screens either...


----------



## jeff92k7

I'll also add that I have already started looking into other alternatives to TiVo. The additional ads in this latest service update were enough to finally push me away. When I sit down to watch TV, I want to "get lost in a story". I don't want to have to consciously filter out some unwanted information about a product from a company that is doing nothing more than trying to convince me to give them my hard-earned money. I earned that money, to pay for the TiVo, so I can relax and watch a TV show - not to see something that wants to take even more money.

Right now I'm looking into media center PC options. I realize that media center PCs are more work to set up, but that's fine. I don't mind taking more time to set something up if it means that I can actually relax when I get to my relax/TV time.


----------



## jeff92k7

Bierboy said:


> "Bombarded"? Hahahaha....talk about overreaction...


You are really oblivious, aren't you. This current culture is constantly bombarding us with ads. Most of the time, you don't even realize that you are seeing ads. They are everywhere. Posters in store windows, Billboards, radio commercials, TV commercials, etc. Even when you buy a product, there are usually ads in the box of that product for additional accessories you can buy or upgrades to a later model. You are offered extended warranties on pretty much everything but food when you check out at a store. Heck, they're even going back to more obvious product placement in those TV shows and movies. I could go on, and on. Yes, it IS bombardment. The idea is that if you cram ads down people's throats often enough, eventually something will stick and that customer will buy your product.

I used to be like you, but once I opened my eyes and realized how often we are bombarded with ads, I started getting very, very frustrated. I am sick of it. My TV time is supposed to be escapism. A time to relax and unwind from a long day. I want to let my guard down and relax. I don't want to have to filter out more ads. This is exactly why I will not subscribe to Hulu. I am NOT willing to pay someone to show me ads.

The ads in the TiVo menus are too much. I'm not going to sit idly by and just accept it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> and, i get to add the audio drop out bug, my first experience. seems to me i've added more problems than features.


on a more positive note , i've noticed a vast improvement in my dolby digital surround signal since the update, a lot closer to my blu-ray & streaming surround experience.

was this comcast? has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Bierboy

jeff92k7 said:


> You are really oblivious, aren't you. This current culture is constantly bombarding us with ads....


I'm not talking about culture in general; your statement inferred TiVo is "bombarding" us with ads....which is just simply ridiculous. Now excuse me while I search for my tinfoil hat...


----------



## jeff92k7

Bierboy said:


> I'm not talking about culture in general; your statement inferred TiVo is "bombarding" us with ads....which is just simply ridiculous. Now excuse me while I search for my tinfoil hat...


You need to get your eyes checked after putting on your tinfoil hat. I never said TiVo was bombarding us with ads. TiVo is not helping though. You're the one who originally claimed that anyone who complained about the ads was overreacting.

I'm starting to see why so many members have mentioned that they block your posts. You don't seem to be offering anything constructive to the conversation. You seem to post comments that are degrading to anyone who doesn't share your viewpoints.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing I've noticed about the update is that now the download/load/index time is much shorter.


----------



## nooneuknow

steve614 said:


> FWIW, you can make the progress bar appear anytime by pressing play on the remote when you are watching the video (not paused).
> I also like to see the progress bar. I use it often to see where I am in a recording. At first, I was reluctant to use SPSPS, but once I did and realized that pressing play brought up the progress bar, I have never looked back.
> YMMV.


Thanks. But I did try that, but I could only get the progress bar to stay on for a blink of an eye, pressing play, FF/RW, or trickplay buttons. 

Any idea why that's happening for me, or is that momentary glimpse of it enough for you?

As you said "YMMV".


----------



## nooneuknow

masterwolfe said:


> Huh another bug. In the To-Do list I'm seeing shows which I no longer record listed as conflicts. In other words, shows for which the System Pass or Wishlist has been deleted, some for a couple of weeks, show in the To-do list as Conflicts.


This is a blanket reply to this post and the ones posted related to it:

I was getting frustrated with this *before* this update. With 20.3.1, on four Premiere 2-tuner units, even if the show was set to "New only" and recorded it, if they repeated the show 10 times, I'd see 10 conflicts, for a show that already recorded. I also get the same issue with conflicts listed for shows I removed from the season pass manager.

I'm fairly certain that whichever update separated the history from the to-do list, started this mess.

Like I've said in another post somewhere on here, it would be nice if the red "C" button could have more filtering options. But, that would only be a small fix, for the larger picture. I really wish that items that get listed as "not recorded", due to no signal (or some issue making it think there's no signal), could be a filter option, because I have to "View All" to find those instances.


----------



## lpwcomp

jeff92k7 said:


> You need to get your eyes checked after putting on your tinfoil hat. I never said TiVo was bombarding us with ads. TiVo is not helping though.


Really?



jeff92k7 said:


> You may like to be bombarded with advertisements, but some (many?) of us do not.


Did someone hack your account? And in the context of the full post, you were clearly referring to the TiVo ads, not the "culture in general" you alluded to in a subsequent post.

As I said before, these ads _*are nothing new!!*_ They just didn't appear in the HDUI.

IMHO, anyone who is treating this as more than a minor annoyance/inconvenience was just looking for an excuse to trash and/or abandon TiVo anyway.

Although there is one thing I have to say to Bierboy: the writer/speaker _*implies*_, the *reader/listener* infers.


----------



## nooneuknow

I posted the reply below, to another post, in the "Roamio Deals" thread, and nobody pounced on, or sniped me, there. I feel like the sentiments also belong here:



> While I'm happy for those who can afford the Roamio platform, this post says many of my own sentiments about the Premiere.
> 
> 1. They sold the Premiere as the "One Box" - Yep, the one box that makes a relaxing break to watch TV and let the stress slip away, become the new stressor and I don't feel relaxed when using it.
> 
> 2. The Roamio does everything the Premiere "should have" - While I don't expect Roamio-only features on my Premiere, I *do* expect it to work, and any advertised feature to work.
> 
> 3. If I wasn't so invested in so many Premieres and HDs, and could afford the cost to replace them with Roamios, I'd probably be more happy than I have in years, and be on here saying so. - But, when a company fails to deliver what I paid for and/or the product is always malfunctioning, and I'm always the "only one to report the problem" or "the first one to", see so many others having those problems and getting those same lines, and I get no compensation or adequate discount on the newer model, just to get something to do what the old one was supposed to, I reconsider if I want to give that company my business anymore.
> 
> But, again, I'm not going to be a hater of everybody who posts that their Roamio is doing the things the Premiere was supposed to, and doing them well. So, good for you. Enjoy.


Somehow I think I'm going to get the flamethrower treatment here, but that's not my aim, or desire.


----------



## jeff92k7

lpwcomp said:


> Really?


Really, Really!



lpwcomp said:


> And in the context of the full post, you were clearly referring to the TiVo ads, not the "culture in general" you alluded to in a subsequent post.


Fine, I can see how the implication was there, even if that's not what I said. Moving back to the topic... I still don't like to see ads on a service that I pay for.



lpwcomp said:


> IMHO, anyone who is treating this as more than a minor annoyance/inconvenience was just looking for an excuse to trash and/or abandon TiVo anyway.


On it's own, it is a minor inconvenience. It's still unwanted. I'm not looking for an excuse to trash TiVo or abandon them. I really would like to use TiVo. I'm just not willing to pay for ads, period.

I have sent countless feedback comments to Tivo in their surveys, via email, and now via these non-TiVo forums. My complaints about the ads in the menus have been going on for a while. I only recently made those complaints public. My frustration is further fueled in the fact that after months and months of complaining to TiVo, they don't fix the problem - They make it worse.

Making my frustrations public is kind of a last effort to get others to send feedback about the same thing. They obviously don't care about me as a customer, but perhaps they would care if a lot of people complained.

However, instead of finding a lot of other customers upset that they are paying to see more ads, I instead find a few jerks who get amusement by flaming others on internet forums. It's petty, ridiculous, and immature. I imagine there probably are others that don't like the ads too, but they won't post their comments because they don't want to be flamed by the same petty, immature people who just want to start arguments.

Congratulations trolls/flamers, you win. You get to ruin a perfectly good conversation that could have changed the TiVo software for the better by encouraging enough people to actually send TiVo their feedback.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nooneuknow said:


> Somehow I think I'm going to get the flamethrower treatment here, but that's not my aim, or desire.


just the opposite - the opinions you listed sum up my tivo experience. my pxl purchase 4/2012 was my first foray into tivo, after years of hearing "how great they art".

with unresolved and new bugs, and then the roamio launch, i find myself asking "why doesn't this work as efficiently and seamlessly as advertised, why hasn't it been fixed a year and a half later, and why would i believe any roamio claims?" the pxl might meet minimum expectations in the areas that disappoint, but it was billed as "the best", not "it'll do".

one thing for sure, my experience will factor into future purchases.


----------



## Rohardi

I signed my primer up on the priority list days ago and still have the old software. I tried manually connecting to the tipi service to get the update and I still have the old software... Any ideas? I just want to see if my stream will work for OOH streaming. This batch roll out with the tivo OS and the stream roll out seems pretty hack to me.....


----------



## Bierboy

jeff92k7 said:


> You need to get your eyes checked... I never said TiVo was bombarding us with ads...


And you need to get yours checked. I did NOT say that you SAID TiVo was bombarding us with ads. I said you INFERRED...it's even in my quote that YOU used...big difference....


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> ..Although there is one thing I have to say to Bierboy: the writer/speaker _*implies*_, the *reader/listener* infers.


I stand corrected...


----------



## Bierboy

jeff92k7 said:


> ...Congratulations trolls/flamers, you win. You get to ruin a perfectly good conversation that could have changed the TiVo software for the better by encouraging enough people to actually send TiVo their feedback.


Pot....meet kettle...


----------



## nooneuknow

NorthAlabama said:


> just the opposite - the opinions you listed sum up my tivo experience. my pxl purchase 4/2012 was my first foray into tivo, after years of hearing "how great they art".
> 
> with unresolved and new bugs, and then the roamio launch, i find myself asking "why doesn't this work as efficiently and seamlessly as advertised, why hasn't it been fixed a year and a half later, and why would i believe any roamio claims?" the pxl might meet minimum expectations in the areas that disappoint, but it was billed as "the best", not "it'll do".
> 
> one thing for sure, my experience will factor into future purchases.


Good to hear a voice of support around these parts. 

For now, I'm scanning through the internal TiVo logs, trying to make sense of all the new error messages (and there are LOTS/TONS of them), which I have never seen before, as well as making a list of bugs fixed, and bugs added. *I don't want to take the thread completely sideways, or breed any more fighting/bickering to the same end.*

Note for those coming in and saying they don't have the update yet: If you added your TSN to the priority list, that doesn't mean everybody who did will get the update at the same time. They do rollout new software in stages, even within the priority list. Hammering TiVo's servers manually, with forced connections, will likely only make things slower, or temporarily unavailable for everybody else, like a Denial of Service attack would.

If anything, try putting the TSNs into the priority page again, and make sure it says it already has them. One or two extra forced connection per day should be enough to get the update as fast as you are going to receive it, period.


----------



## Johncv

NorthAlabama said:


> on a more positive note , i've noticed a vast improvement in my dolby digital surround signal since the update, a lot closer to my blu-ray & streaming surround experience.
> 
> was this comcast? has anyone else noticed this?


Yes, I also note an improvement in sound. It very notable on USA with shows recorder with this symbol D))). Wish other channels would do this. The interface is also faster and guild with it new search when you press c is best improvement that tivo made.


----------



## UCLABB

nooneuknow said:


> Here's something I'm curious about:
> 
> When you receive this update, it should be immediately followed by a download of three files, placed in a folder called "TiVo Premiere Tours". The BLUE LED on the front will come on three times, as it downloads the three new TiVo Premiere Tours files.
> 
> What I have found is:
> 
> Stock drive: downloads them.
> DVR_DUDE 2TB drive: downloads them
> JMFS prepared 2TB drive: DOES NOT DOWNLOAD THEM
> 
> I'm also logging more errors in the system logs with a JMFS-prepared drive, than the others. But, I'm going to have to load-balance them, to be sure the difference isn't due to the load distribution.
> 
> Please do speak up if you do NOT receive the new tour files, with details of your configuration. All my units in play are in my signature, although I switched drives to verify, or negate, some concerns I have about JMFS.


The wife has a jmfs prepared 2 tb. I just checked and hers did NOT download the tour package. My stock xl4 DID download the tours. Odd.


----------



## steve614

nooneuknow said:


> Thanks. But I did try that, but I could only get the progress bar to stay on for a blink of an eye, pressing play, FF/RW, or trickplay buttons.
> 
> Any idea why that's happening for me, or is that momentary glimpse of it enough for you?
> 
> As you said "YMMV".


When I press play, the progress bar stays up for ~3 seconds, which is plenty of time for me. With the other trickplay buttons, the progress bar disappears in the blink of an eye, as you say.
Full disclosure: My anecdotal evidence is based from a Tivo HD, so it may be that the Premiere handles this differently.


----------



## nooneuknow

steve614 said:


> When I press play, the progress bar stays up for ~3 seconds, which is plenty of time for me. With the other trickplay buttons, the progress bar disappears in the blink of an eye, as you say.
> Full disclosure: My anecdotal evidence is based from a Tivo HD, so it may be that the Premiere handles this differently.


That's what it is. I tried my TiVo HD, and it behaves as you describe.


----------



## Devx

A short comment about dismissing the pause ads since there are multiple methods. For those not enabling SPSPS, clear, frame advancing, and the down arrow treat the ad differently. Clear hides the ad but only while currently paused, once resumed, the ad will return when paused again. Similarly, advancing a frame (>>) only hides the ad while currently paused. Pressing Down hides the ad while that recording is playing and it doesn't return until another recording is played unless Up is pressed to bring the ad back.


----------



## Loach

nooneuknow said:


> Here's something I'm curious about:
> 
> When you receive this update, it should be immediately followed by a download of three files, placed in a folder called "TiVo Premiere Tours". The BLUE LED on the front will come on three times, as it downloads the three new TiVo Premiere Tours files.
> 
> What I have found is:
> 
> Stock drive: downloads them.
> DVR_DUDE 2TB drive: downloads them
> JMFS prepared 2TB drive: DOES NOT DOWNLOAD THEM
> 
> I'm also logging more errors in the system logs with a JMFS-prepared drive, than the others. But, I'm going to have to load-balance them, to be sure the difference isn't due to the load distribution.
> 
> Please do speak up if you do NOT receive the new tour files, with details of your configuration. All my units in play are in my signature, although I switched drives to verify, or negate, some concerns I have about JMFS.
> 
> EDIT/ADD: I guess it would also be good to know if anybody WITH a JMFS-prepared drive DOES receive them, as well. I *suspect* it may be due to the "supersize" function of JMFS, a corrupt swap partition, and other filesystem issues.
> 
> There always was a chance that a utility that took two days to conceive, might cause problems with a later software update. I may need some help on this.
> 
> If there's anybody who already knows how to read the log language properly and would like to experiment once they are able to get the update, please PM me. Thank You.


My JMFS prepared 2TB drive downloaded all three tours just fine. And I did expand my drive using the supersize function or whatever it is called.


----------



## moedaman

Bierboy said:


> "Bombarded"? Hahahaha....talk about overreaction...you'd think Chicken Little invaded the TCF. TiVo never promised to NOT insert ads. Sure, skipping ads is one of its lures. But nowhere in the TiVo marketing material that I've seen did they mention skipping commercials. And they never said they wouldn't drop them into the TiVo screens either...


True, and while there really is nothing we can do about it, that doesn't mean that we should like it and it doesn't mean that we shouldn't voice our opinion about it. This is the Tivo Community forums and not the Tivo Corporate forums after all.


----------



## MeInDallas

Loach said:


> My JMFS prepared 2TB drive downloaded all three tours just fine. And I did expand my drive using the supersize function or whatever it is called.


Mine did too right after the update.


----------



## nooneuknow

Loach said:


> My JMFS prepared 2TB drive downloaded all three tours just fine. And I did expand my drive using the supersize function or whatever it is called.


4-tuner, though, right?

I wonder if I should start a different thread, or request PMs only....

I can always bury my head in the sand and just hope it's an isolated irregularity....


----------



## nooneuknow

MeInDallas said:


> Mine did too right after the update.


However, without a sig, with your model in it, or not mentioning at least how many tuners, I can't make out if there's a pattern, or just some random, harmless, oddness going on...

I actually do this little experiment when I know an update is coming, just blame it on my OCD baby, SAIL!


----------



## MHunter1

​


----------



## MeInDallas

nooneuknow said:


> However, without a sig, with your model in it, or not mentioning at least how many tuners, I can't make out if there's a pattern, or just some random, harmless, oddness going on...
> 
> I actually do this little experiment when I know an update is coming, just blame it on my OCD baby, SAIL!


Both XL4 and 2 tuner model TCD746320 with an upgraded WD20EURS that I did myself with JMFS


----------



## nooneuknow

MeInDallas said:


> Both XL4 and 2 tuner model TCD746320 with an upgraded WD20EURS that I did myself with JMFS


OK, thanks, good to know. I nuked my original posts on the subject. They've been quoted enough that I'm sure reports will keep coming in anyway, so I may just have to make a thread for it and try to redirect responses there.

I'd really like to keep this thread clear for fixed bugs and new bugs, even though it's not my thread. The rollout has just begun and were close to 500 posts already! yikes!


----------



## nooneuknow

MHunter1 said:


> This is a major flaw in v20.3.7 and I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned here more. Browsing the grid guide is part of my daily routine to find new shows and one-time specials. How could TiVo's engineers miss an error in one of the UI's most prominent features?
> 
> When browsing the Program Guide in "grid" format and selecting a program then returning to the Guide, the Guide resets to display the current time rather than the last viewed time slot.


I agree.

I'm also not impressed with the guide filter, as it would be better viewed in true grid guide format, with visual cues when things begin and end, as well as allowing for refinement once in the filtered results, without having to start all over again... Seems like a half-baked "feature" that got thrown together without much thought. Some people love it the way it is, not me. It is better than no filter, obviously. Didn't both the HD and Premiere USED TO have proper filtering, and it got taken away, long ago?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Bierboy said:


> Exactly. Overreaction hits the nail on the head. Someone claimed they blocked 1/3 of the screen which is ridiculous. Nowhere near that large. I dislike the ads too but the reaction has been like its Armageddon.


Overreaction or what you perceive as overreaction? Answer is the latter.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Bierboy said:


> "Bombarded"? Hahahaha....talk about overreaction...you'd think Chicken Little invaded the TCF. TiVo never promised to NOT insert ads. Sure, skipping ads is one of its lures. But nowhere in the TiVo marketing material that I've seen did they mention skipping commercials. And they never said they wouldn't drop them into the TiVo screens either...


Just because a company never stated they would add or remove a feature doesn't mean that a person can't complain about it when they do.

If they removed the ability to schedule season passes, which they never said they would, I'm sure many people would be pissed and complain. An extreme example? Of course. BUT, I've never seen where TiVo said they wouldn't remove the feature.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

lpwcomp said:


> As I said before, these ads _*are nothing new!!*_ They just didn't appear in the HDUI.


Did you read your statement? Seriously. Think about it. If the ads were never present / visible in the HD interface, and now they are, then they *are new in the HD interface. *



lpwcomp said:


> IMHO, anyone who is treating this as more than a minor annoyance/inconvenience was just looking for an excuse to trash and/or abandon TiVo anyway.


I love my TiVo, and *hate* the ads. Quite the conundrum. I consider it an "annoying inconvenience", but I assure you that I am not looking to leave TiVo. It all comes down to what will push me past the breaking point... I really can't say at this point in time, but the gold star on TiVo Central and the pause ad are really pushing my patience. I have a feeling that one day, I will just get annoyed enough to cancel. I hope it never reaches that point.


----------



## masterwolfe

DCIFRTHS said:


> Did you read your statement? Seriously. Think about it. If the ads were never present / visible in the HD interface, and now they are, then they *are new in the HD interface. *
> 
> I love my TiVo, and *hate* the ads. Quite the conundrum. I consider it an "annoying inconvenience", but I assure you that I am not looking to leave TiVo. It all comes down to what will push me past the breaking point... I really can't say at this point in time, but the gold star on TiVo Central and the pause ad are really pushing my patience. I have a feeling that one day, I will just get annoyed enough to cancel. I hope it never reaches that point.


Well said. 
I am on my third Premier anyway, because the first one died within a month of receiving it. The replacement died just as the warranty expired, and they were kind enough to send me a replacement anyway. 
BUT, with the Netflix app being essentially unusable, the ads creeping in, things not always recording as they should, I guess I am looking for an excuse and I'm almost there. Updates are generally issued to improve things, not make them worse. That's just my opinion, of course, but it is what it is. We do pay them for the service, and the comparisons to Hulu Plus are quite apt. I would never pay for that. I don't mind (much) a small discrete promo on a working device. Period. But these are past that point. Again, IMHO.


----------



## Bierboy

DCIFRTHS said:


> Just because a company never stated they would add or remove a feature doesn't mean that a person can't complain about it when they do.....


I never said folks can't complain. But the level of venom being spit out here is certainly not commensurate to the "offense"...my goodness people; get a grip. It's a minor irritation compared to the overall convenience that is TiVo. Wow....if you can't muster up the energy to hit the "down" button to get rid of it, then....

It's time to move on...


----------



## masterwolfe

Bierboy said:


> I never said folks can't complain. But the level of venom being spit out here is certainly not commensurate to the "offense"...my goodness people; get a grip. It's a minor irritation compared to the overall convenience that is TiVo. Wow....if you can't muster up the energy to hit the "down" button to get rid of it, then....
> 
> It's time to move on...


You're entitled to your opinion, as I am.


----------



## Bierboy

masterwolfe said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, as I am.


:up: It's what makes America the greatest country in the world...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

masterwolfe said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, as I am.


What on Earth makes you think you're entitled to his opinion?!?


----------



## philhu

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What on Earth makes you think you're entitled to his opinion?!?


+1


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What on Earth makes you think you're entitled to his opinion?!?


Post of the day


----------



## MPSAN

Bierboy said:


> :up: It's what makes America the greatest country in the world...


YES! America. Home of the brave and land of the free after rebate!


----------



## masterwolfe

masterwolfe said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, as I am.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> What on Earth makes you think you're entitled to his opinion?!?


Cause I'm a Commie bastid!


----------



## lpwcomp

masterwolfe said:


> Cause I'm a Commie bastid!


That reminds me of an old Cold War era joke:

Two Muscovites meet on the street, and have the following exchange:

1st man: "How are things going?"
2nd man: "Can't complain."
1st man: "Oh? Things going that well?"
2nd man: "No. Just can't complain."


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Bierboy said:


> I never said folks can't complain. But the level of venom being spit out here is certainly not commensurate to the "offense"...my goodness people; get a grip. It's a minor irritation compared to the overall convenience that is TiVo. Wow....if you can't muster up the energy to hit the "down" button to get rid of it, then....
> 
> It's time to move on...


Your posts tell people that they are overreacting to the situation - over, and over and over again. It's boring. Your post quoted above *again* dismisses that people have opinions different from your own, but more importantly there is no acknowledgement that their opinions are valid.

Let people complain, express your opinion, and move on. I'm sure there are things that are significant to you, but completely insignificant to others. The way people perceive things vary from one person to another. Live and let live.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What on Earth makes you think you're entitled to his opinion?!?


Funny


----------



## steve614

How long has it been since TiVo first started putting ads in the interface?

The way some people are reacting, it's like this just happened.
I don't get it. Especially when it comes from people who have owned previous models.

I remember when ads were first introduced. It was deemed unacceptable. "How could TiVo do this when we're paying for service?" was the main complaint. Then the pause ad came. That's when you heard comments such as "this is the last straw" and "TiVo crossed the line here, anything more and I'm ditching them". TiVo must have listened because they gave us the SPSPS backdoor code. They certainly weren't obligated to do so.

Well, that was a while ago and things died down. Now it's starting up again. What has changed? As far as I can tell, nothing. The ads are no more intrusive now than they were back then.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Well they are a little bigger now than before on pause but yeah, I don't think there's more of them.


----------



## masterwolfe

slowbiscuit said:


> Well they are a little bigger now than before on pause but yeah, I don't think there's more of them.


There's one at the bottom of the home screen now under settings that's new.


----------



## tatergator1

masterwolfe said:


> There's one at the bottom of the home screen now under settings that's new.


That's new for the HDUI. There's been an ad at the bottom of the SDUI Tivo Central since the end of the Series 2 days.


----------



## masterwolfe

tatergator1 said:


> That's new for the HDUI. There's been an ad at the bottom of the SDUI Tivo Central since the end of the Series 2 days.


So... it's new, even it is just new to the HDUI.


----------



## Bierboy

DCIFRTHS said:


> Your posts tell people that they are overreacting to the situation - over, and over and over again. It's boring. Your post quoted above *again* dismisses that people have opinions different from your own, but more importantly there is no acknowledgement that their opinions are valid...


Bull crap...I never said the opinion is not valid. And I previously stated I also do NOT like the ads; so I agree. I'm talking (as my post specifically states) about the LEVEL of complaints; the intensity. You'd think the world was coming to an end. Complain away...


----------



## Bierboy

steve614 said:


> ...The ads are no more intrusive now than they were back then.


But they ARE more intrusive; they're larger.


----------



## atmuscarella

I find threads like this amusing - thanks all for making me laugh. 

My conclusion is that in general people like to bit** about stuff and when it comes to TiVo's Premiere line of DVRs many people will never be happy with them and take any opportunity to bit** about them. The reality is many people (including me) bought Premiere DVRs hoping we would be getting a TiVo DVR that functioned more like a Roamio does than how the Premiere DVRs actually functioned. 

Regarding the specific topic of adds, I assume that nearly 100% of people would prefer less or no adds in their life, including on their TiVos. But I would just remind people that anyone who owns and uses a TiVo DVR has a vested interest in the company being financially successful and add revenue certainly helps that happen.


----------



## hfcsyrup

/ad discussion

begin:
fall update bug discussion

now when i fast forward on 3x and am reaching the end of the recording, usually i down it to 2x as it nears and then hit play, sometimes i act crazy and just hit play or IR, instead of it going to roughly where it should in the recording, maybe 3 minutes before the end, it goes to the very end abruptly. it happens a lot but is not reproducible every single time for me.


----------



## b_scott

lpwcomp said:


> These ads have been there on on other platforms and in the Premiere SDUI for a long time. Everybody has been asking TiVo to "finish" the HDUI. Well, this is part of it.


no, I'm still on premiere and there were never "starred" adds in the bottom of every list and folder before.


----------



## philhu

b_scott said:


> no, I'm still on premiere and there were never "starred" adds in the bottom of every list and folder before.


True. This latest release adds many more places to see ads

There never were starred ads everywhere, like in ends of episode lists

The fact they charge to show you these ads is very disconcerting

The ads above pause started out as a box saying 'info about program'
Then they added an ad. Now they removed the info line and doubled the ad box size

How is any of this helping the user experience?


----------



## Ziggy86

I am still waiting for the fall update.


----------



## jrtroo

philhu said:


> How is any of this helping the user experience?


I don't think anyone claimed it helps the user experience other than providing additional sources of revenue, thus reducing the upward pressure on retail prices.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> no, I'm still on premiere and there were never "starred" adds in the bottom of every list and folder before.


What the heck does being "still on premiere" have to do with it? Ads were there in the SDUI. I have two Premieres, a THD and a TiVo 2. The only ads I am seeing are also there on my THD and my TiVo 2. Actually, the HDUI has one less ad than the SDUI since the upgrade offer is in the Showcases rather than an item on "TiVo Central". The pause ad is bigger in the HDUI, but that is minor difference.

I am *not* seeing "adds(sic) in the bottom of every list and folder".


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> ...I am *not* seeing "adds(sic) in the bottom of every list and folder".


Nor I....of course I'm in the minority here who really don't understand what this incredible uproar is about....


----------



## nooneuknow

tatergator1 said:


> That's new for the HDUI. There's been an ad at the bottom of the SDUI Tivo Central since the end of the Series 2 days.


With this update, there are now 2 ads at the bottom of the SDUI, instead of just one.

I'm not trying to become a part of any bickering. This is just an observation, from somebody who switched over to SDUI, at the suggestion of another member, stating that the pause ads aren't as large there. So, I switched to SDUI, and immediately noticed 2 ads, instead of one at TiVo Central's bottom.


----------



## nooneuknow

Devx said:


> A short comment about dismissing the pause ads since there are multiple methods. For those not enabling SPSPS, clear, frame advancing, and the down arrow treat the ad differently. Clear hides the ad but only while currently paused, once resumed, the ad will return when paused again. Similarly, advancing a frame (>>) only hides the ad while currently paused. Pressing Down hides the ad while that recording is playing and it doesn't return until another recording is played unless Up is pressed to bring the ad back.


I have found this to be true. Thank You. It works, but, as you said, you have to remember that if you start another program playback, you'll have to push down to get rid of it for the duration of each recording you view, or when the live program you are watching is over, and something else begins.

I don't like SPSpauseS as a means, since it clears the green progress indicator way to fast for me, causing more effort from me, than just pressing down.


----------



## nooneuknow

slowbiscuit said:


> Well they are a little bigger now than before on pause but yeah, I don't think there's more of them.


They creep in slowly, until it gets hard to find anyplace ad free. I guess TiVo is using the frog in slowly warming water versus a frog in boiling water analogy as a means to keep us from jumping out.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I am *not* seeing "adds(sic) in the bottom of every list and folder".


I received my updates on all my Premieres, on 10/28. I must have made the first portion of the rollout, which, as you know, is done is stages (limited number at a time, for those who don't know this is their normal method). I had added all my TSNs on the priority update list page, as soon as I knew I could do so.

It took until yesterday, 11/13, for it to get to the point where the "ad creep" made it's way into program episode list folders.

Way back in this thread, I posted that people who *just got the update* should give their TiVo(s) at least 3-4 days before posting they aren't seeing what others are. Now it appears that I should've said "two weeks".

However, I see that bickering over the ads has gotten out-of-hand.

I would rather focus on post one of the thread, quoted below, and bugs fixed/introduced. We are DEFINTELY going to NEED another update, AGAIN, to fix the new bugs, which TiVo seems to always give us along with the bugs fixed (I know, nobody, and no company, is perfect), as well as bugs that have not been addressed, which were widely posted about on TCF.



TiVoMargret said:


> Hi TiVo Premiere owners!
> 
> Later today we will begin releasing the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to TiVo Premiere boxes.
> 
> Here are some of the changes:
> - "What to Watch Now" available from TiVo Central
> - Press the C button in the Guide to filter by genre
> - Updated WishList screens in HD
> - Removed "Browse Web Videos" -- you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps
> - 4-tuner Premieres that feed TiVo Minis no longer need to "reserve" a tuner so the Minis can watch live TV
> - TiVo Minis can now remotely manage the To Do List and Season Pass Manager of TiVo Premieres
> - new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support
> - advanced help for troubleshooting whole home network and box connectivity issues (Help > Whole Home > Streaming > Advanced Help)
> - fixed the freeze in the Signal Strength meter, where it would report the same signal level for all channels
> - fixed the issue where some boxes with Tuning Adapters stopped recording TiVo Suggestions
> - support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)
> 
> I expect the update to be available after 4pm Pacific to anyone who was signed up on the priority list before midnight last night. If you signed up today, then your box will most likely update after 4pm tomorrow.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## lpwcomp

I think I got the update around the 30th ( I put both of my Premieres on the priority list shortly after it opened), but I don't remember. 

My main point about the ads is that they are nothing new. Saying that that are because they have finally appeared in the HDUI is nonsense. Did anyone really think they would be absent forever? Does anyone really think that complaining about them will do any good?

The fact that there are two ads on the SDUI TiVo Central screen is completely unrelated to the update. I have the same two ads and ads in some of the groups on my THD. And there is at least a pause ad on my TiVo 2. I didn't get the chance to check all of the groups.

I really wish people would stop with the ad hominems, even the non-specific ones ("a few trolls and other known fire-starters").

I agree with the contention that we should be concentrating on actual bugs, both newly introduced and those that weren't fixed, although I'm not sure that will do any good either.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I think I got the update around the 30th ( I put both of my Premieres on the priority list shortly after it opened), but I don't remember.
> 
> My main point about the ads is that they are nothing new. Saying that that are because they have finally appeared in the HDUI is nonsense. Did anyone really think they would be absent forever? Does anyone really think that complaining about them will do any good?
> 
> The fact that there are two ads on the SDUI TiVo Central screen is completely unrelated to the update. I have the same two ads and ads in some of the groups on my THD. And there is at least a pause ad on my TiVo 2. I didn't get the chance to check all of the groups.
> 
> I really wish people would stop with the ad hominems, even the non-specific ones ("a few trolls and other known fire-starters").
> 
> I agree with the contention that we should be concentrating on actual bugs, both newly introduced and those that weren't fixed, although I'm not sure that will do any good either.


Discussion about the ads can be found all over the place. Throw a stone, and you'll hit a thread full of it, regardless of whether it's in a Premiere or Roamio area.

The uproar about the ads really began in a Roamio thread, which was started as exactly such a thread, before this Premiere update was even officially announced. Even Dave Zatz weighed in, saying something *close to* we can either accept it, or part-ways with TiVo, because previous uproars he covered and blogged about, seemed to have no effect on TiVo's practices, even while there was a decline in TiVo sales/subs, coinciding with previous uproars. Then there were allegations that press and reviewer Roamio units didn't have these "new" ads, and speculation over if that was by design (intentional).

As you say, TiVo has put ads in many places, over time, and none of these are truly "new" ad spaces, except for appearing in the HDUI. It seems like every Premiere thread you look in, somebody (many people, but not I) was/is practically screaming "Finish the HDUI!!!!!!". I think if TiVo concentrated on ads for this release, they likely consider it "finished". I care more about bugs, and reliability, than I do whether wishlists and other menu screen are in HD.

Once all the Premiere(s) have reached their ad saturation point, I really don't see how anybody can say "there is nothing new about this". Why? TiVo took every place they have ever placed an ad, and has now made it where it has all of them *at the same time/all the time*. That is new, IMHO.

tivomargret is the OP of this thread. That is why I chose to speak up in it. This has been the only thread in the Premiere area she has started, or actively participated in, since the Roamio went on the market. I thought she just might check in from time to time, even if only to read, scanning for bugs, or major issues.

However, the thread is already majorly diluted, which was why I abandoned my inquiry about the new "TiVo Premiere Tours" downloads (or if they didn't download), and hope that this can be my last mention of the ads. I've expressed my opinion. What more is there to say, except maybe a separate thread, to direct the ad uproar to, might be better created sooner, than later? The rollout has a ways to go, and the less we talk about ads, *in this thread*, the better, IMHO.


----------



## nooneuknow

The other seemingly logical option, IMHO, other than a separate thread for people to express themselves about the ads in, would be just leave this one to what it turned into, and start a thread titled in a way that makes it clear it's for *bug reports only* (making everything else O.T.), and hope for the best.

This is post #545, and I think the number of reported bugs is 5 or less. I did spot a couple that seemed to be "a big issue". Trying to find each one again, in this heap, nearly hopeless. 

Yes, I do realize I contributed to the snowball effect with some of my earlier posts. Sorry about that...


----------



## beeman65

I've had the update about two weeks and everything seems ok. The biggest issue for me is Netflix still isn't fixed. I expected that though. Who knows if it will ever be fixed (what was added in the spring that fixed it? MLB? ..Bueller?) Oh well, here is to 2014 when maybe I can get a Roamio.


----------



## Cheezmo

Kind of off topic, but I just ran into an incredibly intrusive ad on Ticketmaster. it was built into the captcha code input screen. You had to watch a 15-30 second ad in order to reveal the code you needed to type in. Talk about a "capcha'd" audience.

I guess the equivalent with Tivo would be requiring you to watch short ads before you start watching a recorded show kind of like YouTube. I laugh now, but who knows.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Cheezmo said:


> Kind of off topic, but I just ran into an incredibly intrusive ad on Ticketmaster. it was built into the captcha code input screen. You had to watch a 15-30 second ad in order to reveal the code you needed to type in. Talk about a "capcha'd" audience.
> 
> I guess the equivalent with Tivo would be requiring you to watch short ads before you start watching a recorded show kind of like YouTube. I laugh now, but who knows.


Before you mentioned this, I didn't know what my breaking point was (regarding ads). Now I do...

I give my word - if I ever have to watch anything before my recordings will playback, I will immediately cancel all my subscriptions. I wouldn't hesitate for one second to dump TiVo at that point.


----------



## b_scott

beeman65 said:


> I've had the update about two weeks and everything seems ok. The biggest issue for me is Netflix still isn't fixed. I expected that though. Who knows if it will ever be fixed (what was added in the spring that fixed it? MLB? ..Bueller?) *Oh well, here is to 2014 when maybe I can get a Roamio.*


that's what they want you to do....


----------



## meadota

I didn't sign up for the early update and I've been reading all the complaints from people not getting it yet. To add to your frustration, I just received 20.3.7!


----------



## tomhorsley

Earth shattering news from Palm Beach County, Florida: Comcast just rolled out the new firmware. I have the latest version now, and was just able to channel surf through my entire lineup without once getting an error! I may actually consider getting a Roamio now that I see the firmware works on my Premiere.

And despite what comcast has been saying all this time, they obviously didn't actually need to rollout their entire infrastructure upgrade just to update firmware. In fact the date on the firmware was June or July as I recall, so we could have had it months ago.

I guess I can remove my cron job that reboots my TiVo every day at 2:00am now .


----------



## Dan203

Good to hear. :up:


----------



## nooneuknow

As anemic as the Premiere threads have been, I'm unhappy to say, hearing almost anything is "good to hear".

Did everybody donate their Premieres to Goodwill, or what the heck happened?

Alternate theories: Everybody boxed their Premieres up, for when they finally sell on ebay/craigslist, or they are giftwrapped as Christmas presents?

The S3 & TiVo HD threads didn't decline like this, when the Premiere came out.

The Roamio goes on sale, and I had to subscribe to all the Roamio threads, just to find NEW POSTS in order to read anything actually about TiVo...

As a matter of fact, I've been getting more, and better, data on cross-platform issues and secondary hardware issues, since tivomargret is on top of everything that goes on in Roamio land, and many things can exhibit cross-platform.

Perhaps TiVo could spare a tivo(somebody else) to make more than an update rollout announcement, and then leave again?

I'm also miffed, that it's "policy" for any Premiere support ticket that hasn't been resolved to be automatically closed, along with any more that you open on the same matter.

On the bright side, it looks like we have one more update coming, if zatznotfunny's article is accurate:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/

So, let's please leave the ad talk behind, and get a unified list of unresolved and new bugs/issues with this update compiled. If we get it together and everybody does their part in both making the lists and reporting the bugs/issues through the proper channels, as individuals, maybe they will get addressed in the future update...

Why am I not taking the lead in making a list? Cox is in the middle of a SDV channel migration, and is remapping frequencies, causing problems hard to pinpoint as to their origin, or who needs to fix them. Just my luck.... The update rolls right in the middle of Cox's stumbling/blundering around during their SDV remapping.

All that *really* stands out, for me, is that my TiVo HDs are actually coping with the SDV *BETTER THAN MY PREMIERES*, with the exception of TiVo Suggestions bug being fixed on my Premieres, with this update (and, obviously, never will be on the S3/THD).

On the flip side, the suggestions aren't being very useful. I'm getting suggestions that I watch my favorite shows, that I already record, have thumbed-up, but on all the channels that air repeats of them all the time, and not much else. The rest of the suggestions make me wonder if they have monkeys in charge of suggestions. But, suggestions are better than nothing, right?

I can confirm the other bugs/issues reported about playback of supported AV formats from a computer, to the TiVo, and the guide returning you back to the current time, when you shouldn't go back.

Any other bugs I can help confirm or otherwise investigate, that a SDV remapping in slow-progress wouldn't contaminate the results?


----------



## atmuscarella

nooneuknow said:


> Did everybody donate their Premieres to Goodwill, or what the heck happened?


Mine sits unplugged in my AV rack along with my unplugged Series 3, & TiVo HD waiting for me to decide what to do with the 5+ TB of shows on their hard drives.


----------



## jrboddie

My Premier updated on Thursday -- during prime time ! -- and after the reboot, started making a loud noise either from the fan or hard drive. I expected it to stop after a while like the fan usually does on restart, but this continued even after normal operation began. I cycled the power to the box and it rebooted without the racket.

This morning, I rebooted the system from the UI (in order to fix a network connectivity issue) and the same thing happened: loud spinup noise but corrected by recycling the power.

I came here to see if anyone else had experienced this.


----------



## sharkster

Both of my Premieres updated a week or so ago (been sick a lot - lost track of days).

Two positives I've had are - since the previous update I was having a problem when I would RW once just to go back several seconds on live tv and, instead of it just going back it would snap back 30 minutes. That was uber-frustrating and it has stopped, near as I can tell, since the current update.

Another thing that was happening since the previous update was that when I would go into my 'deleted' folder (yes, I'm one of those weirdos who goes in there to delete stuff), it would take 5-6 seconds for the list to populate. That seems to have gone back to normal.

I don't use 'suggestions' and barely even touch 'wish list', so I cannot speak to that. Those two things I mentioned are the only changes I've noticed so far with my use. I wish they would just provide a complete list of what all is changing. Maybe there are features that have improved but, since I never used them because I hated them before, I never know because I don't have a reason to go back to them.

I just wish they would get 'On Demand' with Charter. I even have Charter labeled Tivo remotes that have an On Demand button. Big stuff like that, and having Amazon Prime, are the changes I'm looking for and seem like they should be possible.


----------



## JoeKustra

It would have been nice if TiVo made the new items under TiVo Central optional. I can adapt to a gold star but telling me what I should be watching is kinda rude. Well, so far no better alternatives [for me].


----------



## beeman65

nooneuknow said:


> As anemic as the Premiere threads have been, I'm unhappy to say, hearing almost anything is "good to hear".
> 
> Did everybody donate their Premieres to Goodwill, or what the heck happened?
> 
> Alternate theories: Everybody boxed their Premieres up, for when they finally sell on ebay/craigslist, or they are giftwrapped as Christmas presents?
> 
> The S3 & TiVo HD threads didn't decline like this, when the Premiere came out.
> 
> The Roamio goes on sale, and I had to subscribe to all the Roamio threads, just to find NEW POSTS in order to read anything actually about TiVo...
> 
> As a matter of fact, I've been getting more, and better, data on cross-platform issues and secondary hardware issues, since tivomargret is on top of everything that goes on in Roamio land, and many things can exhibit cross-platform.
> 
> Perhaps TiVo could spare a tivo(somebody else) to make more than an update rollout announcement, and then leave again?
> 
> I'm also miffed, that it's "policy" for any Premiere support ticket that hasn't been resolved to be automatically closed, along with any more that you open on the same matter.
> 
> On the bright side, it looks like we have one more update coming, if zatznotfunny's article is accurate:
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/
> 
> So, let's please leave the ad talk behind, and get a unified list of unresolved and new bugs/issues with this update compiled. If we get it together and everybody does their part in both making the lists and reporting the bugs/issues through the proper channels, as individuals, maybe they will get addressed in the future update...
> 
> Why am I not taking the lead in making a list? Cox is in the middle of a SDV channel migration, and is remapping frequencies, causing problems hard to pinpoint as to their origin, or who needs to fix them. Just my luck.... The update rolls right in the middle of Cox's stumbling/blundering around during their SDV remapping.
> 
> All that *really* stands out, for me, is that my TiVo HDs are actually coping with the SDV *BETTER THAN MY PREMIERES*, with the exception of TiVo Suggestions bug being fixed on my Premieres, with this update (and, obviously, never will be on the S3/THD).
> 
> On the flip side, the suggestions aren't being very useful. I'm getting suggestions that I watch my favorite shows, that I already record, have thumbed-up, but on all the channels that air repeats of them all the time, and not much else. The rest of the suggestions make me wonder if they have monkeys in charge of suggestions. But, suggestions are better than nothing, right?
> 
> I can confirm the other bugs/issues reported about playback of supported AV formats from a computer, to the TiVo, and the guide returning you back to the current time, when you shouldn't go back.
> 
> Any other bugs I can help confirm or otherwise investigate, that a SDV remapping in slow-progress wouldn't contaminate the results?


Thanks for sharing that link. I (and my kids) feel better that a new Netflix app is coming. Hopefully it gets the post play feature where the next episode of a TV series plays automatically.


----------



## SuperGonz

I'd like to thank TIVO for the newly enhanced ads on my paid service, and for the new multiple daily re-boots. You certainly know how to alienate your customers.


----------



## celtic pride

I didn't sign up for the update,but i got it on both my tivos yesterday, I noticed rhapsody not working on both tivos with a message saying rhaposdy operation failed! But todays its working,as far as the ads go i noticed their about 3 time larger than the old ads which were in a yellow circle below the pause bar,now the ad is above the pause bar practicly in the center of the screen!! no wonder everybodys complaining!


----------



## andyf

celtic pride said:


> I didn't sign up for the update,but i got it on both my tivos yesterday, I noticed rhapsody not working on both tivos with a message saying rhaposdy operation failed! But todays its working,as far as the ads go i noticed their about 3 time larger than the old ads which were in a yellow circle below the pause bar,now the ad is above the pause bar practicly in the center of the screen!! no wonder everybodys complaining!


I don't find the pause ads that bad, you can always clear them with a down press.


----------



## dianebrat

celtic pride said:


> But todays its working,as far as the ads go i noticed their about 3 time larger than the old ads which were in a yellow circle below the pause bar,now the ad is above the pause bar practicly in the center of the screen!! *no wonder everybodys complaining!*


No, *everybody *is not complaining, many of us aren't bothered and don't care, there's just a very VERY vocal group that has issues with them.


----------



## Bierboy

dianebrat said:


> No, *everybody *is not complaining, many of us aren't bothered and don't care, there's just a very VERY vocal group that has issues with them.


This...


----------



## Jed1

Received the fall update yesterday also on both my Premiere 4s. The downstairs one rebooted by itself and the upstairs one I had to restart today as it was in use last night. I was not on the Priority List.

I noticed a Fox program with a gold star in front of it at the bottom of the TiVo menu. Does this go away by itself or could I delete it? I also noticed I got 3 TiVo videos but I haven't looked at them. According to their descriptions it seems like they are the same TiVo videos I got when I first got my Premieres this past summer.
I haven't looked at the ads but I assume these are just larger Carbonite and Charmin TP ads.

Speaking of Charmin TP I just bought out the remaining stock of Charmin Ultra at my local grocery store as P&G has reduced the width of their TP from 4.27 inches to 3.92 inches. They also reduced the number of sheets per roll from 176 to 164. I should be good for the next two years with TP.


----------



## JoeKustra

The gold star is probably automated like the popcorn box. I haven't found a way to disable either one. I guess we will get used to it. Maybe that vocal minority can find a way. It sucks, but it "meets expectations". The videos are a waste of time. Like they say, "It's more than a DVR". So is a sinkhole in Florida.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> The gold star is probably automated like the popcorn box. I haven't found a way to disable either one. I guess we will get used to it. Maybe that vocal minority can find a way. It sucks, but it "meets expectations". The videos are a waste of time. Like they say, "It's more than a DVR". So is a sinkhole in Florida.


Hopefully the Gold Stars don't pile up and I will end up with a list a mile long in my TiVo menu. 
I wonder if Rupert Murdock paid for that gold star listing. I do not need that guy in my life either. Between him (Fox News Corp), Sony, and Disney Corp., they have made my Blu Ray experience a pain in the behind with their fanatical fear that somebody is stealing their content. I see that Disney Corp is exploiting Star Wars in a TV ad for a theme park. Hopefully that place can disappear into a sinkhole.

Better get off my soap box as my BP is rising.


----------



## Bierboy

Jed1 said:


> Hopefully the Gold Stars don't pile up and I will end up with a list a mile long in my TiVo menu.
> I wonder if Rupert Murdock paid for that gold star listing. I do not need that guy in my life either. Between him (Fox News Corp), Sony, and Disney Corp., they have made my Blu Ray experience a pain in the behind with their fanatical fear that somebody is stealing their content. I see that Disney Corp is exploiting Star Wars in a TV ad for a theme park. Hopefully that place can disappear into a sinkhole.
> 
> *Better get off my soap box as my BP is rising*.


I certainly hope you're kidding. This "issue" is certainly not one to aggravate a person to THAT extent...


----------



## nooneuknow

jrboddie said:


> My Premier updated on Thursday -- during prime time ! -- and after the reboot, started making a loud noise either from the fan or hard drive. I expected it to stop after a while like the fan usually does on restart, but this continued even after normal operation began. I cycled the power to the box and it rebooted without the racket.
> 
> This morning, I rebooted the system from the UI (in order to fix a network connectivity issue) and the same thing happened: loud spinup noise but corrected by recycling the power.
> 
> I came here to see if anyone else had experienced this.


Unless they changed the fan speed control settings in the update, it has nothing to do with the update.

TiVo has always spun the fan up to it's pre-set max speed at start-up and reboot times, then it goes down to a lower speed, unless your internal temp sensor is indicating it needs extra cooling.

I'd suggest using some canned air to clean the insides of your unit, and the fan. Often, if you gently grab a fan blade and push/pull the fan hub in and out a few times, it will redistribute some lubricant, and might make the noise go away. You can do the push/pull of the fan hub part without opening the case, if you can find some small improvised tools to do so (if you don't wish to open your TiVo). You can also bend the canned air tube to try and blow the dust out from between the fixed and rotating parts of the fan, from the outside.

If you are not still in any kind of warranty, I suggest you open up the case and inspect for dust/lint buildup. Just make sure it is unplugged, and keep your hands from touching any part of the power supply, for maximum safety.

Otherwise, it's either time to replace the fan, or clean and re-lubricate the spindle and bushings. Describing how would take a lengthy post.


----------



## nooneuknow

sharkster said:


> Two positives I've had are - since the previous update I was having a problem when I would RW once just to go back several seconds on live tv and, instead of it just going back it would snap back 30 minutes. That was uber-frustrating and it has stopped, near as I can tell, since the current update.
> 
> Another thing that was happening since the previous update was that when I would go into my 'deleted' folder (yes, I'm one of those weirdos who goes in there to delete stuff), it would take 5-6 seconds for the list to populate. That seems to have gone back to normal.
> 
> I don't use 'suggestions' and barely even touch 'wish list', so I cannot speak to that. Those two things I mentioned are the only changes I've noticed so far with my use. I wish they would just provide a complete list of what all is changing. Maybe there are features that have improved but, since I never used them because I hated them before, I never know because I don't have a reason to go back to them.


Same here. I'm more happy about the deleted folder getting its speed back, than everything else. I just hate bringing it up, because of how people respond when I talk about liking to manage/control what's in my deleted folder.

I also had the same problem with simple FF/RR/trickplay functions jumping me all the way, one way or the other. That seems to have been fixed, as well. But, it always was intermittent for me, so I need more time before I can be sure it is fixed.


----------



## nooneuknow

Bierboy said:


> I certainly hope you're kidding. This "issue" is certainly not one to aggravate a person to THAT extent...


I'm sure he isn't, as neither am I.

TiVo related matters have often forced me to just turn off the TV, and go do something else, to bring my BP and heart rate down. Sometime the other activity involves looking for alternatives to TiVo.

I know you've seen me post my usual line before: "TiVo should be a source of relaxation and enjoyment, not another stressor and source of frustration."


----------



## nooneuknow

My "blanket response" for all the new ad complaints:

I have been convinced that TiVo is not even monitoring this thread, nor are they going to take the ads out of the Roamio, even though TiVo is actively participating in the Roamio threads, with just as much complaining going on.

The ONLY way TiVo might even re-think the ads, would be if everybody in the position to cancel service and/or return their TiVos, did so, stating "because of your ads".

I don't see it happening. So, I waste no more effort complaining about them, and it keeps the threads less diluted.

There are plenty of threads devoted to the ads. This is NOT one of them.


----------



## nooneuknow

beeman65 said:


> Thanks for sharing that link. I (and my kids) feel better that a new Netflix app is coming. Hopefully it gets the post play feature where the next episode of a TV series plays automatically.


No problem.

That article really made my day, and instilled hope that some more bugs can be squished (provided we can pull it together, get off the ranting over the ads, and make a list for all to report, as individuals, through the proper channels, which is TiVo support, not TCF).

Here's that link again, for any latecomers:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/


----------



## g808

Just got the update on my Elite. These below features are great to me. Still waiting for the Netflix update on my Elite though.

- new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support
- TiVo Minis can now remotely manage the To Do List and Season Pass Manager of TiVo Premieres
- support for out-of-home streaming through a Roamio Plus/Pro in the home (and eventually TiVo Stream, when that update is released next month)


----------



## DCIFRTHS

To the VERY vocal people who don't mind getting spammed by TiVo (and paying $$$ for the privilege): Why perpetuate a discussion, that you all seem to wish didn't exist?

If the ads are as small of an issue that you claim them to be, you don't have to tell everyone that it's a "small issue" over _and_ over _and_ over again. Just ignore it, and it will go away - you know, the same way you ignore the ads.


----------



## Bierboy

nooneuknow said:


> I'm sure he isn't, as neither am I.
> 
> TiVo related matters have often forced me to just turn off the TV, and go do something else, to bring my BP and heart rate down. Sometime the other activity involves looking for alternatives to TiVo.
> 
> I know you've seen me post my usual line before: "TiVo should be a source of relaxation and enjoyment, not another stressor and source of frustration."


If some piece of equipment gives a person so much stress, then that person needs to re-analyze his/her life. It's simply not worth it to allow something so trivial in the grand scheme of life affect you so severely.


----------



## Bierboy

DCIFRTHS said:


> To the VERY vocal people who don't mind getting spammed by TiVo (and paying $$$ for the privilege): Why perpetuate a discussion, that you all seem to wish didn't exist?...


Pot meet kettle...


----------



## steve614

DCIFRTHS said:


> Why perpetuate a discussion, that you all seem to wish didn't exist?


To keep the thread balanced. For everyone who complains, there has to be a counter post...


----------



## dianebrat

DCIFRTHS said:


> To the VERY vocal people who don't mind getting spammed by TiVo (and paying $$$ for the privilege): Why perpetuate a discussion, that you all seem to wish didn't exist?
> 
> If the ads are as small of an issue that you claim them to be, you don't have to tell everyone that it's a "small issue" over _and_ over _and_ over again. Just ignore it, and it will go away - you know, the same way you ignore the ads.





steve614 said:


> To keep the thread balanced. For everyone who complains, there has to be a counter post...


Because this is not the ad thread, this is the Fall update thread, and we have plenty of items to still discuss in it, but we are sick and tired of the "anti-ad" crew not letting it go.


----------



## HazelW

dianebrat said:


> Because this is not the ad thread, this is the Fall update thread, and we have plenty of items to still discuss in it, but we are sick and tired of the "anti-ad" crew not letting it go.


+1


----------



## Bierboy

dianebrat said:


> Because this is not the ad thread, this is the Fall update thread, and we have plenty of items to still discuss in it, but we are sick and tired of the "anti-ad" crew not letting it go.


This...


----------



## NorthAlabama

dianebrat said:


> Because this is not the ad thread, this is the Fall update thread, and we have plenty of items to still discuss in it, but we are sick and tired of the "anti-ad" crew not letting it go.


blame tivo, not commenters. i don't like the ads. i don't care for the endless complaining about the ads, either.

but, dismissing people in the thread complaining about changes to ads that were included fall hdui update is flippant. if the changes hadn't been included with the update, they wouldn't have been discussed in the thread.


----------



## atmuscarella

DCIFRTHS said:


> To the VERY vocal people who don't mind getting spammed by TiVo (and paying $$$ for the privilege): Why perpetuate a discussion, that you all seem to wish didn't exist?
> 
> If the ads are as small of an issue that you claim them to be, you don't have to tell everyone that it's a "small issue" over _and_ over _and_ over again. Just ignore it, and it will go away - you know, the same way you ignore the ads.


How someone feels about the adds is nothing but an opinion topic, stating ones opinion over & over & over & over in multiple threads provides no one with any useful information and only makes it more difficult for people trying to find actual useful information.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It's ads, not adds. There's only one 'd' in advertisement.


----------



## slowbiscuit

SuperGonz said:


> I'd like to thank TIVO for the newly enhanced ads on my paid service, and for the new multiple daily re-boots. You certainly know how to alienate your customers.


If you're getting reboots every day, you probably have a drive or power issue. No one here is reporting reboots as a problem with the update.


----------



## trailmix

I was thinking there was nothing in this update of any interest to me, but I just disovered that The To Do List seems to be much more responsive when scrolling through and removing items. I would ALWAYS get that spinning circle icon while it was processing commands, but I have yet to see the icon after this new update.


----------



## srm59

trailmix said:


> I was thinking there was nothing in this update of any interest to me, but I just disovered that The To Do List seems to be much more responsive when scrolling through and removing items. I would ALWAYS get that spinning circle icon while it was processing commands, but I have yet to see the icon after this new update.


I agree there is nothing of interest for me in this update. But, I'm having the opposite reactions since the update. Before my box was fast and responsive and had no trouble connecting to the Tivo Service. Now, it runs slow and I have yet to be able to connect. The best it gets is that it starts downloading and then says the internet connection has been disrupted. I'm using a wireless N adapter and it does connect because I do get some of the internet features. I tried resetting the adapter but still no luck.

Is this a problem on the Tivo side? Any ideas on how to fix? I would really love to rollback the update.


----------



## Bigg

FINALLY got mine for real last night. Finally have DTA! Now just hoping that one of the other of our cable companies gets their acts together and adds a few big channels that they're both missing.

EDIT: It seems like it's even slower than before, if that's even possible. Maybe it was re-indexing search data, re-loading guide data or re-doing something else last night?


----------



## Bigg

srm59 said:


> I agree there is nothing of interest for me in this update. But, I'm having the opposite reactions since the update. Before my box was fast and responsive and had no trouble connecting to the Tivo Service. Now, it runs slow and I have yet to be able to connect. The best it gets is that it starts downloading and then says the internet connection has been disrupted. I'm using a wireless N adapter and it does connect because I do get some of the internet features. I tried resetting the adapter but still no luck.
> 
> Is this a problem on the Tivo side? Any ideas on how to fix? I would really love to rollback the update.


TiVos should be hardwired in some fashion. Mine goes through Powerline AV500 through a couple of switches, but the TiVo just sees it as Ethernet. MoCA is another option.


----------



## Bigg

This is the biggest update I can remember in YEARS, and they call it 20.3.7.1a? Huh? How about 21.0.0.0?


----------



## trailmix

I also noticed they fixed the problem where the audio would be muted for a few seconds while video continued playing when switching between the guide/video preview window and full screen. The fact that the guide now keeps resetting to the current date/time rather than staying on the day/time where you just were is annoying.


----------



## Bierboy

trailmix said:


> I also noticed they fixed the problem where the audio would be muted for a few seconds while video continued playing when switching between the guide/video preview window and full screen....


Not fixed here...same as before.

CORRECTION: This isn't the problem; it's the switching from My Shows back and forth to live where the audio drops continue to occur. Switching between the guide and live is seamless.


----------



## L David Matheny

I got the update Friday. One minor glitch: When you permanently delete a show in the deleted shows list (for whatever obscure reason), it isn't immediately removed from the list. I believe the screen redraws, and trying again does nothing. But even if you delete several shows one after the other, they all stay in the list until you exit and reenter.


----------



## celtic pride

I've had that problem with deleting shows even before the update, It's agrrevating but i kind of got use to it but dont like it.


----------



## Bigg

trailmix said:


> I also noticed they fixed the problem where the audio would be muted for a few seconds while video continued playing when switching between the guide/video preview window and full screen. The fact that the guide now keeps resetting to the current date/time rather than staying on the day/time where you just were is annoying.


Mine's actually gotten buggier, as it sometimes won't come back after rewinding to see something again. I'll have to see how it plays out. Hopefully it works it way out...


----------



## moose53

L David Matheny said:


> I got the update Friday. One minor glitch: When you permanently delete a show in the deleted shows list (for whatever obscure reason), it isn't immediately removed from the list. I believe the screen redraws, and trying again does nothing. But even if you delete several shows one after the other, they all stay in the list until you exit and reenter.


Yeah, that drives me crazy. It's worse than it used to be. *They* say that you don't HAVE TO delete; but, I prefer a clean wastebasket 

It's like every time they come out with a new update that fixes six things, they go back and take a razor blade to something that's been working fine for years :AARRGGHH: Shades of Microsoft 

I've got a service call in on the Netflix problem (not tracking the time location in the video). I've submitted it twice and they don't give me a call ticket number ... must mean they already know about it.

Barb


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg

g808 said:


> - new (HTML5) YouTube app with DIAL support


Well, one thing I was hoping would have changed with the YouTube app, but didn't - The "Watch Later" section still doesn't list some videos in the Watch Later section of my YouTube account, which I re-activated after the update. For example, on my computer, I see all the episodes of 'Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee' in my Watch Later list, but the TiVo YouTube App says the list is "currently empty". I'm sure it's a cross platform/Copyright/permissions thing, but still, I don't understand why.

I should probably give up hoping and just run the video output from my computer directly to the tv (or try that Chromecast dongle) and just shut up about it, already...


----------



## Jed1

Bierboy said:


> I certainly hope you're kidding. This "issue" is certainly not one to aggravate a person to THAT extent...


It is not the ads themselves that bothers me it is the reason there has to be ads and the reason they got even bigger. 
To me it is saying that TiVo is not gaining enough revenue from sales of units and subscriptions so they have to bring in another source of revenue to remain profitable. If this fails then I fear we will get an announcement from TiVo that they are exiting the consumer DVR market like what is happening to some of the TV manufacturers.

When I see the Charmin ad it reminds me how much TP has risen in price in the past 5 or 6 years. You could buy a 4 pack of Charmin for a little over a dollar and it will last one person a month. Today a 4 pack is over 4 dollars and will last one person a week. I calculated that TP has went up a whopping 1700% in the past half decade. The same goes for Bounty paper towels. The flip side to this is that incomes for average consumers has either remained flat or has fallen.

With these circumstances TiVo just can't keep raising their prices or they will have very little customers left and I do not think the ads will make up for that loss. TiVo's demise then becomes a mathematical certainty.


----------



## Bigg

Jed1 said:


> I calculated that TP has went up a whopping 1700% in the past half decade. The same goes for Bounty paper towels. The flip side to this is that incomes for average consumers has either remained flat or has fallen.


WHAT? There is a real, serious issue in the US of costs going up, but TP is about the last thing that's a problem. I've gotten super cheap TP at Wal-Mart, you don't have to buy Charmin (which, IMHO, doesn't feel as good as the cheap stuff anyways).


----------



## CloudAtlas

Jed1 said:


> It is not the ads themselves that bothers me it is the reason there has to be ads and the reason they got even bigger.
> To me it is saying that TiVo is not gaining enough revenue from sales of units and subscriptions so they have to bring in another source of revenue to remain profitable. If this fails then I fear we will get an announcement from TiVo that they are exiting the consumer DVR market like what is happening to some of the TV manufacturers..


You do realize that TiVo has never been profitable, right? Ok maybe one or two quarters they had a minor profit but other than that that they have never made a profit. The $1 billion TiVo won in patent disputes is what keeps the lights on. R&D is very expensive and TiVo has released Stream, Mini and Roamio in the past 18 months.

As for the future I assume when you say consumer DVR market this is retail sales (i.e. bestBuy). Because TiVo has been making inroads with the smaller cable companies. Of course that may be at the expense of retail.

I was all set to buy a Roamio Plus but, after switching to RCN cable from TWC, the DVR I was given was a Premiere Q. Why would I buy a Roamio now when my cable company supplies me with a free one. I will be buying a Stream and a TiVo Mini to replace my 2-tuner 2GB Premiere.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

The post below...



celtic pride said:


> I didn't sign up for the update,but i got it on both my tivos yesterday, I noticed rhapsody not working on both tivos with a message saying rhaposdy operation failed! But todays its working,as far as the ads go i noticed their about 3 time larger than the old ads which were in a yellow circle below the pause bar,now the ad is above the pause bar practicly in the center of the screen!! no wonder everybodys complaining!


Was immediately followed by these three posts...



andyf said:


> I don't find the pause ads that bad, you can always clear them with a down press.





dianebrat said:


> No, *everybody *is not complaining, many of us aren't bothered and don't care, there's just a very VERY vocal group that has issues with them.





Bierboy said:


> This...


While Andy's post was offered as an olive branch, yours and Bierboy's were just noise - the exact kind of noise that you claim to hate - you know, off topic posts.


----------



## Johncv

Bigg said:


> WHAT? There is a real, serious issue in the US of costs going up, but TP is about the last thing that's a problem. I've gotten super cheap TP at Wal-Mart, you don't have to buy Charmin (which, IMHO, doesn't feel as good as the cheap stuff anyways).


You get that "super cheap" TP at Wal-Mart because the employees are using food stamps to buy food, housing assistance to pay for rent, and ACA to receive medical care or go to the emergency room. So the "cheap" TP is paid for out of our tax dollars to subsidies Wal-Mart.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dianebrat said:


> Because this is not the ad thread, this is the Fall update thread, and we have plenty of items to still discuss in it, but we are sick and tired of the "anti-ad" crew not letting it go.


Ask a moderator to remove any posts that are truly off topic.

As someone mentioned above, the ads are new to Fall update, and should be considered *on topic* for the "Fall update thread"... Of course, I am a ad hater, so I am probably wrong.


----------



## defond

So I have the update on both of my premieres one of them has the what to watch now thing in tivo central and the other one doesn't, does anyone know why it would only be showing up on one box but not the other?

Both have software version 20.2.7.1a01-2-746


----------



## nooneuknow

This thread is hopelessly diluted, and my attempts to rescue it have failed.

In case nobody else has noticed, there are a growing number of NEW threads in the Premiere area, related to THIS update, where people are just starting new threads for ONE SINGLE ISSUE that they came across after the update, rather than posting in this thread.

Tomorrow, I'll be starting a new thread, with a title that specifies Premiere, this SPECIFIC update, and that it's for BUG-related discussion only, with a sticky banning discussion of ads. Then the moderators will be fully justified, if they nuke every ad-related post.

If you don't want me to be the initiator of what I describe, then beat me to it, and please post a link to the new thread in this one. The thread title is just too vague, leaving nearly anything anybody wants to say not off-topic, as long as it has anything to do with the update.

I only clung to this one to be the main area, because tivomargret was the OP. But, she's obviously not monitoring it, and the thread title doesn't even mention the software version, so many may not even come across it in their searches.

PM me if you don't mind me creating a specific, and focused thread, for bugs only, if you have any suggestions or requests for the title, sticky, etc.


----------



## nooneuknow

defond said:


> So I have the update on both of my premieres one of them has the what to watch now thing in tivo central and the other one doesn't, does anyone know why it would only be showing up on one box but not the other?
> 
> Both have software version 20.2.7.1a01-2-746


I don't have that on all four of my 746 units (What To Watch Now), and have had the update for over two weeks. It sounds like something I might have a use for. What is it, exactly?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

defond said:


> So I have the update on both of my premieres one of them has the what to watch now thing in tivo central and the other one doesn't, does anyone know why it would only be showing up on one box but not the other?
> 
> Both have software version 20.2.7.1a01-2-746


What do you see in place of the "what to watch" bar? Are the squares there, but devoid of content?


----------



## CoxInPHX

DCIFRTHS said:


> What do you see in place of the "what to watch" bar? Are the squares there, but devoid of content?


"What To Watch Now" is not on any of my 3 Premieres either, not in TiVo Central or the popcorn menu item in "My Shows". I am glad it is not there. I wonder why it shows up for some and not for others?

I do have them on the Roamio Pro, but not the Premieres.


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> "What To Watch Now" is not on any of my 3 Premieres either, not in TiVo Central or the popcorn menu item in "My Shows". I am glad it is not there. I wonder why it shows up for some and not for others?
> 
> I do have them on the Roamio Pro, but not the Premieres.


What is a "Popcorn menu"?

This is the second mention of it, and I have no idea what it is.

Screenshots, of "Popcorn Menu" & "What To Watch" please, anybody?

Perhaps not an option for 746's, just 748's or higher?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

CoxInPHX said:


> "What To Watch Now" is not on any of my 3 Premieres either, not in TiVo Central or the popcorn menu item in "My Shows". I am glad it is not there. I wonder why it shows up for some and not for others?
> 
> I do have them on the Roamio Pro, but not the Premieres.


Interesting. Do you have empty space at the top of the screen (above the words TiVo Central and to the left of the Live Preview)?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

nooneuknow said:


> What is a "Popcorn menu"?
> 
> This is the second mention of it, and I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Screenshots, of "Popcorn Menu" & "What To Watch" please, anybody?
> 
> Perhaps not an option for 746's, just 748's or higher?


This pic (sorry for the really bad quality and distance from the TV) has the "what to watch" bar circled in red while in TiVo Central. I don't know what the "popcorn menu" is, and I can't find it on my box.


----------



## trailmix

Bierboy said:


> Not fixed here...same as before.
> 
> CORRECTION: This isn't the problem; it's the switching from My Shows back and forth to live where the audio drops continue to occur. Switching between the guide and live is seamless.





Bigg said:


> Mine's actually gotten buggier, as it sometimes won't come back after rewinding to see something again. I'll have to see how it plays out. Hopefully it works it way out...


As pointed out, actually looks like it isn't fixed, but I'm pretty sure the lost audio is less than it used to be. Before it would just have muted video playing for several seconds, but now the video and audio is lost for maybe 1 second so it is less noticeable. The problem seems to be with all iterations (switching to/from Guide, My Shows, To Do List, etc)


----------



## gonzotek

DCIFRTHS said:


> This pic (sorry for the really bad quality and distance from the TV) has the "what to watch" bar circled in red while in TiVo Central. I don't know what the "popcorn menu" is, and I can't find it on my box.


That is not the "What to Watch Now" area. That is a picture of the "Discovery Bar".

Here is a picture from Zatz of the top-level menu with "What to Watch Now" visible:








And a picture of the screen you enter when you select the menu item
(from Persephone Magazine (never heard of them, just used Google image search for appropriate shots):








You can also clearly see the font and color changes in the Roamio HDUI. The first picture is from a mini still using the older Premiere HDUI.

I'd like to hear about the "Popcorn menu" too. Screenshots welcome!


----------



## ADG

If this is mentioned elsewhere in this 21 page thread I apologize. Since this update I need two steps to set a recording from the guide. After the previous update, if I opened the guide, chose a program and pressed "select" the program would immediately be set to record. Now a dialog box comes up requiring confirmation to record the program (this is the way it was BEFORE the previous update). Why would TiVo go back to requiring two steps to record rather than the much simpler one step??? And is there a shortcut to reinstate the one-step record? Thanks.


----------



## tatergator1

gonzotek said:


> I'd like to hear about the "Popcorn menu" too. Screenshots welcome!


I don't have a pic, but the "Popcorn Menu" refers to an additional line item in the "My shows" list at the bottom with things like Youtube, Netflix, Etc. which is for "What to Watch Now" and has a box of popcorn as the icon at left.

I haven't looked yet to see if this can be disabled via the "My Video Providers" screen in the settings. Just another redundant listing at the bottom of "My Shows" to make that list even longer.


----------



## JoeKustra

Correct. It's the icon after "Recently Deleted" in "MY SHOWS". It's not listed in "Video Providers".

If you have a lot of My Shows you may not see it. If you have two units and transfer a lot you will see if frequently. Other online units and Desktop follow it.


----------



## lantern123

I have a question concerning the change to WishLists. When I go to the WishList Searches/All Upcoming screen, I get a report on each WishList, even those that do not have any shows attached to them. The message is: "There are no shows matching this WishList in the next two weeks."

In the previous software, WishLists without upcoming shows simply did not show up in the upcoming list. This new feature is extremely annoying and unnecessary. How can I turn off this feature? That is, I no longer want to see negative reports. Only listings of WishLists with upcoming shows are needed. Thanks.


----------



## Bierboy

Bigg said:


> ... you don't have to buy Charmin (which, IMHO, doesn't feel as good as the cheap stuff anyways).


My butt says otherwise...


----------



## Bierboy

DCIFRTHS said:


> ...While Andy's post was offered as an olive branch, yours and Bierboy's were just noise - the exact kind of noise that you claim to hate - you know, off topic posts.


Yeah, it takes up SO much space and takes up SO much of your time to read a one-word post....


----------



## Jed1

nooneuknow said:


> What is a "Popcorn menu"?
> 
> This is the second mention of it, and I have no idea what it is.
> 
> Screenshots, of "Popcorn Menu" & "What To Watch" please, anybody?
> 
> Perhaps not an option for 746's, just 748's or higher?


As already mentioned the "popcorn box" is an icon found in "My Shows" list and can not be removed. It is the same thing as "What to Watch Now" from the TiVo Central Menu.
I do not know if TiVo collects metadata from this if you use it.

Also new with the update, there is a gold star with a Carbonite ad in each of my recorded shows folders.


----------



## gonzotek

Jed1 said:


> I do not know if TiVo collects metadata form this if you use it.


Pretty certain they collect metadata about every interaction you perform with your TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra

They probably know if you buy Carbonite or Bounty.


----------



## hfcsyrup

i had unplugged my chromecast after i got the update. clearly that was dumb thinking on my part. the DIAL in the fall update is worthless. initally, it starts the video, then 5 seconds later restarts the video. that isnt so bad. then when you pick another video it reloads the youtube app all over again. each time. there is no 'add to queue' type feature?


----------



## Grakthis

hfcsyrup said:


> i had unplugged my chromecast after i got the update. clearly that was dumb thinking on my part. the DIAL in the fall update is worthless. initally, it starts the video, then 5 seconds later restarts the video. that isnt so bad. then when you pick another video it reloads the youtube app all over again. each time. there is no 'add to queue' type feature?


DIAL doesn't work that way. DIAL is a simple "load this file" protocol. The features you like in the Chromecast are due to a custom google API for implementing DIAL and some additional control features.


----------



## atmuscarella

hfcsyrup said:


> i had unplugged my chromecast after i got the update. clearly that was dumb thinking on my part. the DIAL in the fall update is worthless. initally, it starts the video, then 5 seconds later restarts the video. that isnt so bad. then when you pick another video it reloads the youtube app all over again. each time. there is no 'add to queue' type feature?


I have used the Dial feature with YouTube from my Android tablet to my Roamio, there is an add to queue feature, the videos play continuously without reloading the YouTube app and the whole thing works extremely well. I have not tested it on my Premiere but it should work the same way.


----------



## defond

DCIFRTHS said:


> What do you see in place of the "what to watch" bar? Are the squares there, but devoid of content?


No there's no blank spot where it should be. It's just not there. It's just weird that one of my premieres has it and the other one doesn't.


----------



## nooneuknow

defond said:


> No there's no blank spot where it should be. It's just not there. It's just weird that one of my premieres has it and the other one doesn't.


It's also weird that my 4 Premieres, with the update, don't have the popcorn thing or the What To Watch Now.

I intentionally did some drive changing before the rollout hit

2 Premieres w/stock 320GB drives.
1 Premiere w/DVR_DUDE 2TB drive.
1 Premiere w/JMFS prepared 2TB drive, using the original stock drive that came with it as the drive to copy, then using JMFS to do the rest of the process.

They are all TCD746320, 2-Tuner Premieres.

The new (and yes they are updated from older ones) TiVo Premiere Tours video downloads happened on all, except the JMFS prepped drive. It was likely just a fluke, and not related to either the drives, or how they were prepared.

That NONE of them got any "popcorn" things, or the What To Watch Now added to them, I find much more intriguing.

Thank You, to those who uploaded screen shots. I was wondering if people were calling the "Discovery Bar" one or the other, or both, but apparently they are both separate items, and one other person also thought the WTWN item was the same as the DB, only to be proven that's not the case.

This is the kind of thing I like to see happening in update threads. Proper discussion, people trying to help, and leaving ads out of it.


----------



## xander777

I have 2 premieres and neither of them have WTWN or the popcorn menu.
I thought it might have something to do with the fact that I had to have Margret force my TSNs to get the update since they fell off the priority list.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> They probably know if you buy Carbonite or Bounty.


Every time I see the Carbonite ad I see the episode from the original Star Trek called "The Corbomite Maneuver" and the puppet that Commander Balok used.
I just can not get that image out of my mind.
http://www.startrek.com/database_article/corbomite-maneuver-the

A bug with the guide I see is if you set a recording any where in the guide at a forward date and when you return to the guide you end up back at the current date and time. This is with the grid guide. This does not happen with the TiVo Live guide.


----------



## CoxInPHX

xander777 said:


> I have 2 premieres and neither of them have WTWN or the popcorn menu.
> I thought it might have something to do with the fact that I had to have Margret force my TSNs to get the update since they fell off the priority list.


I also had to email Margret my TSNs, because they got lost in the black hole.


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> They probably know if you buy Carbonite or Bounty.


. . . Just pray they're not collecting video of what you do with the Charmin!


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> A bug with the guide I see is if you set a recording any where in the guide at a forward date and when you return to the guide you end up back at the current date and time. This is with the grid guide. This does not happen with the TiVo Live guide.


It's not a bug. It's a new feature to force to you use the guide harder so you might see something new. Then they can add it to their "Gold Star" club.

It is not an improvement.


----------



## NorthAlabama

chiguy50 said:


> . . . Just pray they're not collecting video of what you do with the Charmin!


no kinect or web cam plugged in when not in use, and batteries out of cell phones. black tape over the camera lenses works, too.


----------



## Teeps

Jed1 said:


> As already mentioned the "popcorn box" is an icon found in "My Shows" list and can not be removed. It is the same thing as "What to Watch Now" from the TiVo Central Menu.


I don't want either of these menu items/options.
I should be able to turn them off!


----------



## defond

nooneuknow said:


> I don't have that on all four of my 746 units (What To Watch Now), and have had the update for over two weeks. It sounds like something I might have a use for. What is it, exactly?


I emailed Margret last night about this and gave her my TSN, and when a got up this morning I had the WTWN in tivo central and the popcorn box in my shows. I was one of the people that signed up on the priority page that got lost in the black hole, and I emailed her my number to get the update. So I bet that had something to do with it.


----------



## Cheezmo

I was in the batch that did not get it initially but I never emailed Margaret my TSNs. I did get it when they said they found the missing ones or some such.

I don't have the WTWN menu item.



defond said:


> I emailed Margret last night about this and gave her my TSN, and when a got up this morning I had the WTWN in tivo central and the popcorn box in my shows. I was one of the people that signed up on the priority page that got lost in the black hole, and I emailed her my number to get the update. So I bet that had something to do with it.


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> I don't want either of these menu items/options.
> I should be able to turn them off!


 +1000


----------



## DTrowbridge74

atmuscarella said:


> I have used the Dial feature with YouTube from my Android tablet to my Roamio, there is an add to queue feature, the videos play continuously without reloading the YouTube app and the whole thing works extremely well. I have not tested it on my Premiere but it should work the same way.


It doesn't work on the Premiere and that is why I started the other thread *"Turn off DIAL after Fall Update"* to find a way to turn off DIAL support on the TIVO.


----------



## JoeKustra

Teeps said:


> I don't want either of these menu items/options.
> I should be able to turn them off!


Obviously the Marketing department controls the Engineering department.

I do wonder how many posts we would see if everyone's personal dislike was removed. Maybe a compromise? How about a few pages of option boxes similar to the one for video suppliers? Works for me if it doesn't make things any slower.


----------



## CrispyCritter

JoeKustra said:


> Obviously the Marketing department controls the Engineering department.
> 
> I do wonder how many posts we would see if everyone's personal dislike was removed. Maybe a compromise? How about a few pages of option boxes similar to the one for video suppliers? Works for me if it doesn't make things any slower.


Won't happen for years, at least.

TiVo wants their DVRs to be chosen by cable companies as their primary DVR. That means the options on a TiVo have to be simple enough for a Time-Warner service rep to be able to help their non-technical customers. That means no non-essential options.


----------



## CloudAtlas

CrispyCritter said:


> Won't happen for years, at least.
> 
> TiVo wants their DVRs to be chosen by cable companies as their primary DVR. That means the options on a TiVo have to be simple enough for a Time-Warner service rep to be able to help their non-technical customers. That means no non-essential options.


Would a clock/video-time option be non-essential? Having to turn this back on every reboot or crash seems silly but no more so than having to remember and execute the key combination [select] [select] [play] [select] [9] [select]. My main remote is the TiVo slide and after entering the key sequence a couple of times I finally remember that it won't work over bluetooth. Then I have to find an old style remote to enter the key sequence.

A simple clock/video-time [on][off] setting is not asking too much.


----------



## tomhorsley

I'm not so much irritated by the content of these ads and wot-not - I'm irritated by the fact the the UI on the Premier is already glacially slow, and adding lots of additional "helpful" stuff just makes it even slower.


----------



## Bierboy

tomhorsley said:


> I'm not so much irritated by the content of these ads and wot-not - I'm irritated by the fact the the UI on the Premier is already glacially slow, and adding lots of additional "helpful" stuff just makes it even slower.


Anything BUT this....since the update (with ads) my XL4 is actually a bit snappier.


----------



## tomhorsley

There was absolute zero increase in snappiness for me.


----------



## CloudAtlas

tomhorsley said:


> I'm not so much irritated by the content of these ads and wot-not - I'm irritated by the fact the the UI on the Premier is already glacially slow, and adding lots of additional "helpful" stuff just makes it even slower.


Not sure what additional "helpful" stuff your talking about but if you mean the clock/timestamp I can tell you there is zero difference in the UI speed.

The UI speed on the Premiere is slow for three reasons: 

 the cpu is underpowered. 
 How underpowered? Well, Adobe's minimum requirements to run the Flash SDK are above what the Premiere offers! So Flash slows things down.
 The Discovery bar that updates with Suggestions, New On Demand,etc. hits the internet for certain data which can slow the UI down. In settings uncheck (i.e turn off) everything in the Discovery bar.

I just notice this article on the Premiere's "speed-freak hardware"
http://www.slashgear.com/tivo-premiere-slow-hd-ui-hides-speed-freak-hardware-2679242/


----------



## christheman

CrispyCritter said:


> Won't happen for years, at least.
> 
> TiVo wants their DVRs to be chosen by cable companies as their primary DVR. That means the options on a TiVo have to be simple enough for a Time-Warner service rep to be able to help their non-technical customers. That means no non-essential options.


Based on the direction they are going with things, that would be like pissing in the wind for them, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did that either.,. I suspect that they would need to change more to a cloud based service in order to be service-rep friendly, and as a Tivo "power user", that is not something I would personally either need nor want.


----------



## christheman

JoeKustra said:


> It's not a bug. It's a new feature to force to you use the guide harder so you might see something new. Then they can add it to their "Gold Star" club.
> 
> It is not an improvement.


KMTTG to the rescue!


----------



## nooneuknow

defond said:


> I emailed Margret last night about this and gave her my TSN, and when a got up this morning I had the WTWN in tivo central and the popcorn box in my shows. I was one of the people that signed up on the priority page that got lost in the black hole, and I emailed her my number to get the update. So I bet that had something to do with it.


I didn't get lost in the "black hole", and did not contact TiVoMargret, but still did not get either "feature". I guess I'll have to do so, regardless of the people who are complaining they don't want those "features".

If it is part of the update, and did not get installed/activated correctly, who knows what impact it may have on everything working "as intended".

I keep seeing "directory not found", "file not found", and "object not found" in my logs, as errors (and other error messages), that were not present before the update.

If I were a gambling man, I'd bet these errors are related to the missing WTWN/Popcorn items in my menus.

I did try a KS52 "Emergency software reinstall" on all units, with no change. So, it would appear that I received incomplete and/or corrupted installation packages, or the TiVo Servers are failing to send the additional parts, and/or failing to activate them.

Since I also tried another stock drive, and the update came out the same way, it may be that my TSNs are not in the system correctly, and/or there are corruption issues on their end, with certain TSNs.

Most of this is conjecture, but I feel it is accurate conjecture (or at least very close to accurate), and I have done all I can do, without contacting TiVoMargret.

I'll be sure to report back the results.


----------



## nooneuknow

Another "blanket-style" post from me:

I had the same thoughts, on how underpowered the processing is on the Premiers, and that adding more advertising, non-essential functions that would seem to be of more benefit to TiVo and their partners, and the like, should be sapping away more processing cycles (especially in HD)...

So far, things seem snappier, EXCEPT the huge delay in being able to access my TiVo HDs (which I see in my logs repeatedly as "Unable to access <TiVoHD TSN>"). But, as my prior post states, I am missing the WTWN/Popcorn "Features". I'll make sure to pay close attention to any loss of performance if/when those "features" finally appear.


----------



## Bigg

trailmix said:


> As pointed out, actually looks like it isn't fixed, but I'm pretty sure the lost audio is less than it used to be. Before it would just have muted video playing for several seconds, but now the video and audio is lost for maybe 1 second so it is less noticeable. The problem seems to be with all iterations (switching to/from Guide, My Shows, To Do List, etc)


I think my issues are on the AVR side with the HDMI lock, but it seems to have started about when the update came in... I also have a DVDO EDGE feeding separate HDMI audio and video, so probably not a super common setup...


----------



## tomhorsley

The main thing I judge "snappy" by is going into the "My Shows" screen. It has always just sat there with a blank screen where the list should go, cogitating for 20 or 30 seconds figuring out what to draw before anything appears. I see no difference at all with the newest update. Also, deleting a show from the list is as slow as it has ever been. I don't know what is left to look "snappy".

The only improvement I can detect is that "Stop recording and delete" has actually worked a few times. That never worked before.


----------



## bbrown9

nooneuknow said:


> I keep seeing "directory not found", "file not found", and "object not found" in my logs, as errors (and other error messages), that were not present before the update.


How do you view the logs?


----------



## Bierboy

tomhorsley said:


> There was absolute zero increase in snappiness for me.


One specific example that it's quicker is access to shows in the deleted shows folder is virtually instant where before the update it was significantly slower. This has been reported by several in these forums.


----------



## nooneuknow

Bierboy said:


> One specific example that it's quicker is access to shows in the deleted shows folder is virtually instant where before the update it was significantly slower. This has been reported by several in these forums.


A more accurate way of stating this is "The speed of accessing and managing items in the deleted folder is back, after being severely, negatively, impacted by the prior update".

It seemed I was all alone in registering a complaint about this with the past update, yet now I see so many people expressing how happy they are that the snappiness is back, or at minimum, making a note of it. Where the heck were they when I was getting bashed for caring about the speed of accessing/managing the deleted folder when the prior update crippled it?


----------



## mattack

lgnad said:


> This has happened 2x now... Extend a recording and you get two copies...
> 
> Edit to add: oops, thought it would show inline


OK, I wrote another thread about this one.. Did you write up a bug at Tivo's official forums? I have seen this I think twice now too.. but can't get it to happen on demand.

Tivo only follows their own forums. So posting here isn't useful in helping get this annoying problem fixed.


----------



## nooneuknow

bbrown9 said:


> How do you view the logs?


Do so at your own risk:

From the System Information screen, press Clear, Clear, Enter, Enter, 0.

That gets you to the TiVo BackDoor section, and from there to the logs.

Navigating is a nightmare, and there's many logs to view, which are "rotated" routinely as they fill up. Rotated means the logs start over.

From Live TV, or a recording, you can put a date/timestamp marker in all the logs by pressing 911-clear (quickly, before a channel change can take place). You can do this multiple times, to help you find specific log periods.

You can also initiate addition logging by pressing 777-clear (before a channel change can take place), which is used primarily for getting to the bottom of A/V issues while in Live TV, but might also help troubleshoot in recordings.

These will be the same logs that TiVo gets uploaded to them, complete with the stamps and/or extra logging. In order for them to get them completely, two concurrent forced connections are required. In order for them to be of any use, you need to call support and have them actually look at the logs.

They can be quite overwhelming, and some log areas are xx,xxx+ lines long, when viewing them yourself.

It's worth noting that while right directional changes from one log to the next, pressing left takes you completely back out of the logs, rather than a log back.

It's also worth noting that the buttons that take you a page up or down, actually take you a page, plus several lines. It is very easy to miss things, if you don't compensate for this.

I have experienced erratic behavior if I activate the backdoor and don't reboot the TiVo after I have backed out of everything.


----------



## nooneuknow

mattack said:


> OK, I wrote another thread about this one.. Did you write up a bug at Tivo's official forums? I have seen this I think twice now too.. but can't get it to happen on demand.
> 
> Tivo only follows their own forums. So posting here isn't useful in helping get this annoying problem fixed.


While it is very true that anything worth reporting here, is worth more reported to TiVo, I'm a bit annoyed that if you own a Roamio, you can post on here and TiVo actually is listening, and very often will respond.

I've given up on trouble tickets with TiVo, while committing the crime of owning a Premiere. They just automatically close them, no matter what the status. Then if you object by opening new tickets on the same issue, they auto-close them as fast as you open them.

It should be a crime for them to auto-close unresolved tickets as "policy", not a crime that I can't afford to buy their newest product!  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## nooneuknow

CloudAtlas said:


> Not sure what additional "helpful" stuff your talking about but if you mean the clock/timestamp I can tell you there is zero difference in the UI speed.
> 
> The UI speed on the Premiere is slow for three reasons:
> 
> the cpu is underpowered.
> How underpowered? Well, Adobe's minimum requirements to run the Flash SDK are above what the Premiere offers! So Flash slows things down.
> The Discovery bar that updates with Suggestions, New On Demand,etc. hits the internet for certain data which can slow the UI down. In settings uncheck (i.e turn off) everything in the Discovery bar.
> 
> I just notice this article on the Premiere's "speed-freak hardware"
> http://www.slashgear.com/tivo-premiere-slow-hd-ui-hides-speed-freak-hardware-2679242/


Thanks! I have been trying to find that EXACT article again, for some time now. I lost my printouts of the hardware maps and specs.

Anybody ever actually try overclocking one of these?

Yes, I'm familiar with the spoof article about somebody overclocking their TiVo and being able to record the future...

Since we are on the edge of being orphans to TiVo, other than getting guide data, which comes complete with errors, from a 3rd-party (so we're not allowed to blame TiVo, even though we PAY FOR IT), I'm curious if there isn't some way to overclock a TiVo.

You can overclock a PC and many different components of it without it causing your video to playback faster than it should, or other such adverse effects.

Why not a TiVo? Is our community such a niche, that nobody will truly try it?

I'm looking for like-minded thinkers and doers, that have the experience to know where to begin, or tell me exactly why it won't work (not just speculation why it won't work, or can't be done).

Please PM me if you would like to start a project, and maybe we'll soon have a serious thread to discuss it in.


----------



## Devx

For those that still do not have the WTWN on Tivo Central, I was able to get mine to appear several days after I received the update. Not sure which of these ultimately fixed it for me or if it was the combination but reboot the box, switch to SDUI and back, and modify the Video Provider choices. Since I only have one Premiere I cannot test or otherwise verify if it was a fluke or try to reproduce.


----------



## Devx

nooneuknow said:


> ...Anybody ever actually try overclocking one of these?
> 
> Yes, I'm familiar with the spoof article about somebody overclocking their TiVo and being able to record the future...
> 
> Since we are on the edge of being orphans to TiVo, other than getting guide data, which comes complete with errors, from a 3rd-party (so we're not allowed to blame TiVo, even though we PAY FOR IT), I'm curious if there isn't some way to overclock a TiVo.
> 
> You can overclock a PC and many different components of it without it causing your video to playback faster than it should, or other such adverse effects.
> 
> Why not a TiVo? Is our community such a niche, that nobody will truly try it?...


I know you asked for no speculation  but I really don't think Broadcom has the yields on their chips to make it worthwhile in any meaningful way. If they did, I feel they would have released faster chips to begin with. That is, even if an overclock was accomplished (on a platform that is arguably not designed for such), I don't think the clock rate or frequency would be high enough while maintaining stability to truly notice a worthwhile increase for the effort spent.

Stability is key here, you've been around long enough to have probably seen some of the threads. Some people are serious about TV, introducing repeated kernel panics and then reboots into the primetime lineup would be unacceptable. Increasing Tivo clock frequencies destroys relationships.


----------



## Bierboy

nooneuknow said:


> A more accurate way of stating this is "The speed of accessing and managing items in the deleted folder is back, after being severely, negatively, impacted by the prior update".
> 
> It seemed I was all alone in registering a complaint about this with the past update, yet now I see so many people expressing how happy they are that the snappiness is back, or at minimum, making a note of it. Where the heck were they when I was getting bashed for caring about the speed of accessing/managing the deleted folder when the prior update crippled it?


I'll disagree. Previous update had little to no effect on that issue. It was bad before the last update.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nooneuknow said:


> I didn't get lost in the "black hole", and did not contact TiVoMargret, but still did not get either "feature". I guess I'll have to do so, regardless of the people who are complaining they don't want those "features".
> 
> I'll be sure to report back the results.


me neither, i'll wait to see how it works out for you. 

_"change is good, you go first" - dilbert_


----------



## chiguy50

I noticed this morning that the "Gold Star" ad was gone on both my Premiere and Premiere XL4, and that even the super-sized progress bar pop-up ad was missing.

Is this a temporary reprieve or could it be that TiVo has responded to an avalanche of negative user feedback to these changes wrought by the new update? Dare I hope?


----------



## slowbiscuit

I've seen them come and go on my Elite since the update, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I wish you could change the To Do List to default to "Will Record" . 99% of my conflicts are cable series, and they just record later that night. 
Ya, it's only 2 button pushes, but it would be nice.


----------



## JoeKustra

chiguy50 said:


> I noticed this morning that the "Gold Star" ad was gone on both my Premiere and Premiere XL4, and that even the super-sized progress bar pop-up ad was missing.
> 
> Is this a temporary reprieve or could it be that TiVo has responded to an avalanche of negative user feedback to these changes wrought by the new update? Dare I hope?


My Gold Star is missing too. Perhaps we're going to detention?


----------



## Johncv

nooneuknow said:


> Another "blanket-style" post from me:
> 
> I had the same thoughts, on how underpowered the processing is on the Premiers, and that adding more advertising, non-essential functions that would seem to be of more benefit to TiVo and their partners, and the like, should be sapping away more processing cycles (especially in HD)...
> 
> So far, things seem snappier, EXCEPT the huge delay in being able to access my TiVo HDs (which I see in my logs repeatedly as "Unable to access <TiVoHD TSN>"). But, as my prior post states, I am missing the WTWN/Popcorn "Features". I'll make sure to pay close attention to any loss of performance if/when those "features" finally appear.


Where are the "logs" that everyone keep talking about? 

Sorry, never mind read the next post down.


----------



## Jed1

I was wondering if anybody who didn't receive the fall update yet can check to see if you have the Amazon Instant Video in My Shows. I can not remember if it was there before the update as I do not have it in My Shows after the update. I still have it in Find TV, Movies, Videos.
I wonder if the Popcorn Box booted it out of My Shows.

Gold Star listing is gone from TiVo Central but the Gold Star ad for Carbonite is still in each of My Shows folders.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> I was wondering if anybody who didn't receive the fall update yet can check to see if you have the Amazon Instant Video in My Shows. I can not remember if it was there before the update as I do not have it in My Shows after the update. I still have it in Find TV, Movies, Videos.
> I wonder if the Popcorn Box booted it out of My Shows.
> 
> Gold Star listing is gone from TiVo Central but the Gold Star ad for Carbonite is still in each of My Shows folders.


I know this isn't what you are asking, but I _*have*_ received the updata and have neither Amazon Instant Video nor the popcorn menu in My Shows.

Also no star ads in any of the folders on the Premiere running the HDUI, but I don't have many folders on that one.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Devx said:


> Some people are serious about TV...


This made me laugh. Good stuff


----------



## nooneuknow

Bierboy said:


> I'll disagree. Previous update had little to no effect on that issue. It was bad before the last update.


Maybe due to you running a 4-tuner platform, which I've seen MANY claim to be a dog, even compared to the 2-tuner platform (which is what I run)?

If I ONLY had ONE unit of my platform, then I'd be less sure about comparisons to what others report. I have FOUR of them (2-tuner), and NONE of the 4-tuner models, which is why I feel having a certain performance level, with ALL my platform, then having it taken away, when nothing changed but the software, and then getting the same performance level back, that I had before, with again, nothing but the software change to affect it, a valid point.

I noticed issue(s) with prior updates, where people were not disclosing 2-tuner, or 4-tuner, platforms, and arguing with each other.

This is why I always make sure my signature discloses what model(s)/platform(s) I have.

I asked, in the last update thread, for people to make disclosure on which platform(s) they had, and to consider that one platform may not be affected by an update, in the same way(s) as other platforms. It didn't work. It seems many would rather keep that info to themselves, than admit they have a variable that could explain differences in what is fixed, not fixed, slower, or faster, and so on. Apparently some would rather ignore that there is more then one Premiere platform, and complain about something limited to their platform, to their dying breath, than disclose their platform, and admit that those running other platforms may experience differing results from their own.

Those who have been good about disclosure, have had a tendency to be all 4-tuner, or all 2-tuner. The 4-tuner owners, including yourself, IIRC, have tended to be vocal about having more tuners, but less speed/performance. Yet, come update time, so many seem to conveniently leave this out of the equation.

But, at least I can see your signature shows you have a 4-tuner platform. You can't compare between the two, without having at least one of each, just as neither can I.

So can we agree that your observations can be just as valid as mine, since we essentially have the same underpowered base hardware, while your platform supports more tuners, and a host of other functions not even available on mine?


----------



## nooneuknow

Regarding pause ads coming and going, gold-star listings coming and going, and other TiVo partner-type items coming and going:

Expect just that. They will come and go.

I've found that pause ads tend to not be present, when you are watching a program live, or recorded, from a lesser-watched network, just so long as it is not owned by one of the more-watched networks.

Just because the gold star promoting "Almost Human" went away, does not mean the next thing TiVo can find to put there, won't show up there.

We're headed into a holiday programming lull-time, where it's likely that after the next one, or a few, days, we'll see more product advertising, as opposed to Season Premiere ads, and it will likely be a continuous rotation of different products/services, just like before. While enough complaints directed directly at Carbonite, or any other product/service we see just might make that company pull their ad funding to TiVo, it's not like there won't be another to take its place (reality check, for those being too hopeful).

Force some extra TiVo Service connections, and you'll find the ad spaces will not remain empty/absent for long at all.

TiVo has not re-thought, or changed-back, with these things. Sorry. If they ever do, I'm sure I'll see a blog/article about it, and I'll be the first to make sure there's a link here for it. Until then, just enjoy the time between rotation of what they advertise, and don't hold your breath waiting to hear they have been removed. They are just in-between. That's all.

False hope can be a real let-down, when reality comes back into play.


----------



## chiguy50

nooneuknow said:


> Regarding pause ads coming and going, gold-star listings coming and going, and other TiVo partner-type items coming and going . . .don't hold your breath waiting to hear they have been removed. They are just in-between. That's all.
> 
> False hope can be a real let-down, when reality comes back into play.


Thanks, Mr. Buzz-Kill!

I suppose you don't believe in Santa Claus or the Tooth Fairy either?


----------



## JoeKustra

chiguy50 said:


> Thanks, Mr. Buzz-Kill!
> 
> I suppose you don't believe in Santa Claus or the Tooth Fairy either?


I expect nooneuknow is right. Next week TNT starts two shows. If they show up with gold stars I would not be surprized.


----------



## Bierboy

nooneuknow said:


> ...So can we agree that your observations can be just as valid as mine, since we essentially have the same underpowered base hardware, while your platform supports more tuners, and a host of other functions not even available on mine?


Certainly...


----------



## JoeKustra

JoeKustra said:


> I expect nooneuknow is right. Next week TNT starts two shows. If they show up with gold stars I would not be surprized.


Got my gold star back: CHARMIN TAILGATING POTTIES.

Gimme a break.


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> Got my gold star back: CHARMIN TAILGATING POTTIES.
> 
> Gimme a break.


What are you complaining about, Joe? At least you're out of "detention."

Sheesh, there's no pleasing some people.


----------



## beobuff

JoeKustra said:


> Got my gold star back: CHARMIN TAILGATING POTTIES.
> 
> Gimme a break.


Would that be a potty break? Just asking...


----------



## JoeKustra

beobuff said:


> Would that be a potty break? Just asking...


Well, it is my potty and I'll cry if I want to. *

*Howie Mandel, Lesley Gore


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> Well, it is my potty and I'll cry if I want to. *
> 
> *Howie Mandel


Give that man a gold star!


----------



## tatergator1

chiguy50 said:


> Give that man a gold star!


+1 Well played.


----------



## lpwcomp

The "star" ad on my THD reads "Charmin Tailgaiting Potties, Enjoy the Go" and has a Charmin graphic. Same on my Premiere in the SDUI.



JoeKustra said:


> Well, it is my potty and I'll cry if I want to. *
> 
> *Howie Mandel, Lesley Gore


It's Joey's turn to cry.


----------



## SuperGonz

Johncv said:


> You get that "super cheap" TP at Wal-Mart because the employees are using food stamps to buy food, housing assistance to pay for rent, and ACA to receive medical care or go to the emergency room. So the "cheap" TP is paid for out of our tax dollars to subsidies Wal-Mart.


Perhaps if those underpaid employees were making what they, or the job, is worth...oh, wait, they are


----------



## JoeKustra

SuperGonz said:


> Perhaps if those underpaid employees were making what they, or the job, is worth...oh, wait, they are


And one underpaid employee is usually doing the work of three. I guess that makes CostCo people really overpaid.


----------



## Bigg

SuperGonz said:


> Perhaps if those underpaid employees were making what they, or the job, is worth...oh, wait, they are


They're not making anywhere near a living wage. All people who work 40 hours a week deserve a living wage.


----------



## Loach

Bigg said:


> They're not making anywhere near a living wage. All people who work 40 hours a week deserve a living wage.


And yet, they continue to live....


----------



## lpwcomp

Bigg said:


> They're not making anywhere near a living wage. All people who work 40 hours a week deserve a living wage.





Loach said:


> And yet, they continue to live....


The thing I object to is the press gangs that Wal-Mart sends out to dragoon people into working for these low wages.


----------



## Mike Lang

Find your way back to the topic guys...


----------



## tre74

Updated my Premiere the other day after having it unhooked for awhile after getting a base Roamio. I ran ethernet to the bedroom and hooked it up in there. It seems snappier after the update. After some fiddling and rebooting of both TiVo's, everything works well. Streaming from one machine to the other works perfectly. I tried out of home streaming from the Premiere for the first time, today. Minor hiccup at first, but was able to start over and it worked with very nice quality. I tried it on the Roamio the other day, but the network on that session wasn't very good. It was much better from both machines, today.


----------



## andyf

Mike Lang said:


> Find your way back to the topic guys...


Very Cool!


----------



## nooneuknow

Now that we're back on track (but still lacking much pertinent discussion):

I know I said I would email TiVoMargret about my missing "What To Watch Now" main menu item (not part of the discovery bar, as some had previously thought), and "Popcorn Box", as well, and report back.

Sorry, I've been too busy staring at my unopened Roamio basic TiVos, and wondering how long until I can afford LT service subscriptions for them...

Anybody else verify that a complete/proper update adds these to a *2-tuner Premiere that came with a 320GB original hard drive (TCD746320)?* I seem to recall screenshots from minis being posted here, for reference purposes, but don't recall any for this model.

Anybody else, who hasn't already brought it up, fail to receive the new set of "TiVo Premiere Tours" videos, and/or come up with a good reason why not?

I'm not letting TiVo off as easy as it may sound, now that I own a couple Roamios. If anything, I can use the Roamios to get their attention, then shift the spotlight onto the orphans they left with little else but guide service, and the right to continue using them, as long as they have a service plan, or until they self-destruct and conclude their "lifetime" service.

But, unless I hear more from the rest of you who still have Premieres, I'll likely lose the motivation, and grudgingly accept that I'll be lucky if I can get 1/4, or less, of the purported "investment" some claim(ed) lifetimed TiVos are.

I'd happily ship two LT service Premieres back to TiVo to be un-lifetimed, for just one lifetime sub, per Roamio I buy.

Yeah, I know, never gonna happen...


----------



## CoxInPHX

My sisters 2-tuner Premiere 320GB, upgraded to a 2TB using JMFS (which is also on my account) did indeed receive the "What To Watch Now" when her TiVo got the SW Update.

Mine still have not. Must be that black hole and email to Margret that zapped the WTWN stuff? Wish it would have zapped out the new Ads too.


----------



## nooneuknow

CoxInPHX said:


> My sisters 2-tuner Premiere 320GB, upgraded to a 2TB using JMFS (which is also on my account) did indeed receive the "What To Watch Now" when her TiVo got the SW Update.
> 
> Mine still have not. Must be that black hole and email to Margret that zapped the WTWN stuff? Wish it would have zapped out the new Ads too.


I had a funny thought earlier, that TiVo must be trying to subliminally make us rate our TiVo experience higher, by putting yellow stars on the ads, and adding more ads/stars on the screen, over time...

I wonder how much extra millionth of a penny they make every time I accidentally click on the ads at the bottom of the menu, trying to put my TiVo into standby, without turning the TV on just to do so...

Did you email TiVoMargret to see what the deal is, or are you just enjoying your own memorized TiVo navigation, with one less thing to trip you up?

So, these three TiVo dolls walk into a bar, two say ouch! The third one got hurt pretty bad, losing both legs, one antenna, and had to have his TiVo letters bandaged over, only to realize he now looked like the Apple logo! Then they all realized they'd walked into a 'droid bar!

No, I won't quit my day job.


----------



## JoeKustra

nooneuknow said:


> Now that we're back on track (but still lacking much pertinent discussion):
> 
> I know I said I would email TiVoMargret about my missing "What To Watch Now" main menu item (not part of the discovery bar, as some had previously thought), and "Popcorn Box", as well, and report back.
> 
> Sorry, I've been too busy staring at my unopened Roamio basic TiVos, and wondering how long until I can afford LT service subscriptions for them...
> 
> Anybody else verify that a complete/proper update adds these to a *2-tuner Premiere that came with a 320GB original hard drive (TCD746320)?* I seem to recall screenshots from minis being posted here, for reference purposes, but don't recall any for this model.
> 
> I'd happily ship two LT service Premieres back to TiVo to be un-lifetimed, for just one lifetime sub, per Roamio I buy.
> 
> Yeah, I know, never gonna happen...


My TCD746320 (and 500) have all the updates. I am not on the priority list. Except for the new junk on the menus, I detect no changes. One is wireless and one is wired.


----------



## tatergator1

nooneuknow said:


> Anybody else verify that a complete/proper update adds these to a *2-tuner Premiere that came with a 320GB original hard drive (TCD746320)?* I seem to recall screenshots from minis being posted here, for reference purposes, but don't recall any for this model.
> 
> Anybody else, who hasn't already brought it up, fail to receive the new set of "TiVo Premiere Tours" videos, and/or come up with a good reason why not?


I have a virgin TCD746320 that received the Fall Update during the general release last week. I got WTWN immediately after that update. However, I did not get the Premiere Tour videos re-downloaded to the box. IIRC, these videos were last downloaded to my box during the Fall 2012 update, at which time I deleted them.

As one final quirk to my experience, I signed up for the Priority List a week or so after it was first available, but, as noted above, I did not receive the update until general release and I did not email Margret after the "1000 TSN's in the black hole" priority list error to request it.


----------



## CloudAtlas

nooneuknow said:


> I wonder how much extra millionth of a penny they make every time I accidentally click on the ads at the bottom of the menu, trying to put my TiVo into standby, without turning the TV on just to do so...
> 
> *Did you email TiVoMargret to see what the deal is,*


@nooneuknow,

You do realize that Margret Schmidt isn't a customer support rep, right? Her title is "*Chief Design Officer and Vice President of Design & Engineering*" and you think it's a good idea to just email her with any question about TiVo that pops into your head? I think her time is better spent helping get the next software release out and less time playing Dear Abby to the TiVo community.

As for upcoming fixes Margret Schmidt has mentioned "[...] the *next* update. I'm currently expecting that update in mid-December."

On the Netflix front she has has stated "I want to reassure you that Netflix and TiVo are working closely together to address the reboots that some of you have experienced. I am currently expecting an update in mid-December that addresses some of these issues."

And of course she has already posted about update 20.3.7*.2*

Here is a list of some of the changes:
- fixed an issue where the video would occasionally freeze and the box would become unresponsive
- fixed an issue where the box wouldn't display anything after Standby
- fixed an issue related to fast-forward/rewind/recording not working on some channels
- fixed an issue where YouTube could freeze when using a keyboard remote

If everyone just followed Margret's posts there would be a lot more informed people and a lot less complaining.


----------



## b_scott

I find that any time I open a folder or delete/keep an episode when it's done, it takes a second and freezes while it loads the glorious advertisement line at the bottom. This throws off my rhythm and half the time my button presses do something unintended or don't register. I'm really getting sick of this bogging of the experience.


----------



## xander777

CoxInPHX said:


> My sisters 2-tuner Premiere 320GB, upgraded to a 2TB using JMFS (which is also on my account) did indeed receive the "What To Watch Now" when her TiVo got the SW Update.
> 
> Mine still have not. Must be that black hole and email to Margret that zapped the WTWN stuff? Wish it would have zapped out the new Ads too.


I was in the black hole and had to send my TSNs to Margret to get the update.
I then had to email her a couple weeks later to get the WTWN and popcorn menus.


----------



## MHunter1

b_scott said:


> delete/keep an episode takes a second and freezes while it loads the ad... throws off my rhythm


When I'm done watching a program, I've become accustomed to pressing Pause-Left-Clear to bypass the keep/delete dialogue and prevent any ad from appearing.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9907269#post9907269


----------



## bbrown9

Am I the only one that didn't get the update yet on my premiere elite?


----------



## nooneuknow

CloudAtlas said:


> @nooneuknow,
> 
> You do realize that Margret Schmidt isn't a customer support rep, right? Her title is "*Chief Design Officer and Vice President of Design & Engineering*" and you think it's a good idea to just email her with any question about TiVo that pops into your head? I think her time is better spent helping get the next software release out and less time playing Dear Abby to the TiVo community.
> <snip>


*I know*, and that is exactly *WHY* I asked if somebody else who seems to routinely interact with her, had any answers, *rather than add another message, and another interaction to deal with, to her inbox.*

She interacts with all sorts of people, with all sorts of issues (In the Roamio areas, not here, where it's just announcements, since the Roamio launched). I'm sure when she gets asked about something she doesn't know the answer to, she passes the information along to the right person, or department.

Without her, all that is left is standard calls to TiVo Customer Support, which is it's own entity (not part of TiVo, the company, just a 3rd-party call center). She, on the other hand, is part of the actual TiVo company.

When was the last time you saw anybody say they received any "support" that led to a resolutions, when committing the crime of still using a Premiere, and seeking out support? You may find a post, or two, about some matter that was more the user, than TiVo, but that's about all you will find, in the Premiere areas, when it comes to TiVo's so-called "support".

Your quotes of her posts addresses NOTHING I have been inquiring about here. I call it a cheap shot, or maybe you use her as a contact, and are trying to insure you get timely responses, by trying to keep her less busy.

It doesn't matter what her "official" title is. If she can provide help to those with Roamios, either with direct knowledge, or by passing the matter on to the right person, and does so for Roamio owners, she can do it for Premiere owners as well, or should ask TiVo to assign somebody else to handle TCF-related matters for the Premiere.

If TiVo's 3rd-party support services would just do what they are supposed to (do their jobs), didn't just blow-off Premiere users, and didn't close open & unresolved support tickets, as "policy" (Yes, that's what they claim), then she would have a much lighter load.

If she didn't want to be contacted, she wouldn't be routinely, publicly, giving out her contact information, and requesting that users contact her.

Also, for all we know, "TiVoMargret" could be more than just one person. The sheer workload alone, would make it logical to think that anything sent to her, may be handled by multiple people, just like how the TiVo contact on facebook is not just one person (but, gives the appearance of one contact).

*For the record: I have never, once, contacted her, for ANY reason.*

That will likely change, since it appears that she's the only one who will do what it takes to, in order to get my updates completely installed/activated.

If this were a Roamio thread, she'd have posted here, LONG AGO, with some sort of response about this issue. If this were a Roamio thread, she'd have likely asked for all those affected to send her the TSNs of the units that did not fully update.

You aren't going to sway me in my stated, and unstated, opinions.

It also made no sense, for you to partially quote me, chopping off at mid sentence, when *everything you quoted, posted by her, has NOTHING at all to do with my post, and/or any issue(s) I brought up.* I've also already seen her posts and everything you quoted.

.


----------



## nooneuknow

It seems that some of those actually trying to be good TCF members, and post relevant information, trying to help, have a backwards perception on my situation.

So, to be clear on MY situation, involving four 2-tuner Premiere models (TCD746320):

1. I used the priority update page, and received the updates, on the same day they were announced.

2. I did not fall into the "black hole", which is a reference to TSNs that were submitted to the priority update page, but failed to receive the update in the prioritized batch, but did receive it after contacting TiVoMargret, and submitting the TSNs to her.

3. Since the "black hole" doesn't apply, and I did not (and still haven't) contact TiVoMargret, my TSNs couldn't (or shouldn't) have been manually added by her.

4. It seems that MOST of the reported incomplete updates are the reverse of my situation, where the reports indicate TiVoMargret had to manually add their TSNs, in order for those people to get the update pushed to them, which required contacting her with the "black hole" TSNs.

5. What's incomplete, with my updates? I'm missing "What To Watch Now" menu item and the "Popcorn Box" items (which I'm beginning to think are more of one thing, rather them being two distinct things).

6. I had one unit that did not download the "TiVo Premiere Tours" videos to the "My Shows" list. This is likely a random, unrelated matter.

Most people with an incomplete update, missing items, or whatever you want to call it, were "black hole" TSNs, added manually by TiVoMargret (once contacted by those affected by the "black hole").

It seems I'm in the minority, when it comes to this matter. It just doesn't seem accurate, though, to include me as afflicted by the "black hole" TSNs. Maybe the reporting & specifics are lopsided, or many have no idea that anything is even missing, so they aren't a part of this discussion, thus skewing the stats.


----------



## bochco

I ordered a new HD for my Premiere because the current one is giving me indications it may fail soon (restarts, freezes, etc). It should be here Wed 11/27. I just received the update tonight on my old drive. When I install my new HD, will it automatically download the new update?


----------



## nooneuknow

bochco said:


> I ordered a new HD for my Premiere because the current one is giving me indications it may fail soon (restarts, freezes, etc). It should be here Wed 11/27. I just received the update tonight on my old drive. When I install my new HD, will it automatically download the new update?


Yes, no worries at all. Once your TSN has been assigned to use a version of software, it will download that version, if needed, again.


----------



## bbrown9

bbrown9 said:


> Am I the only one that didn't get the update yet on my premiere elite?


Never mind. I got it last night.


----------



## bochco

Thanks nooneuknow!


----------



## chiguy50

nooneuknow said:


> What's incomplete, with my updates? *I'm missing "What To Watch Now" menu item and the "Popcorn Box" items *(which I'm beginning to think are more of one thing, rather them being two distinct things).


FWIW, the "What To Watch Now" and "Popcorn Box" features just showed up today, Nov 28, on both my basic Premiere and Premiere XL.

I am one of those who had signed up on the priority list for the update but failed to get it. I e-mailed Margaret on Nov 2 and had received the update by the next day.

I'm not sure I'll ever actually want to use these two new features, but AFAIK there's no way to delete them so I guess I'll just get used to seeing (or ignoring) them on my TiVo Central and My Shows screens, just as I ignore the unwanted Discovery Bar.


----------



## lpwcomp

I got "both" as well today. I don't understand why people are talking about "them" as if there are two separate and distinct things. The only thing being added is "What to Watch Now", just in two places, the only difference being the "Popcorn Box" icon on the entry in "Now Playing".

Frankly, I could do w/o it and I wish that its presence was dependent on the "Suggestions" setting.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lpwcomp said:


> I got "both" as well today.


got 'em today, too, with my 2pm call in.


----------



## Johncv

lpwcomp said:


> I got "both" as well today. I don't understand why people are talking about "them" as if there are two separate and distinct things. The only thing being added is "What to Watch Now", just in two places, the only difference being the "Popcorn Box" icon on the entry in "Now Playing".
> 
> Frankly, I could do w/o it and I wish that its presence was dependent on the "Suggestions" setting.


Yes, show up today here also, and I agree, don't understand why people are treating them as two separate items when clearly they are not and confusing everyone. As you stated it just an icon to "What to Watch Now". To me not very useful. I think viewing "What popular" in the search area give more info. But, that just me. Just hope TiVo push thru more "updates" before the end of the year, and hopefully next year, no matter how small. There will be another update, because "Netflix" will be receiving an update.


----------



## nooneuknow

Johncv said:


> Yes, show up today here also, and I agree, don't understand why people are treating them as two separate items when clearly they are not and confusing everyone. As you stated it just an icon to "What to Watch Now". To me not very useful. I think viewing "What popular" in the search area give more info. But, that just me. Just hope TiVo push thru more "updates" before the end of the year, and hopefully next year, no matter how small. There will be another update, because "Netflix" will be receiving an update.


Well, if you had a situation like mine, and none of your TiVos got the WTWN/PB items/icons/shortcuts/menu bars (or whatever you want to call them), it's hard to know what the deal is (for sure, anyway).

I'd been wanting (wishing for) an easy, and quick, way to find something to watch, that has just started, or isn't too far in, without having to go through the whole guide. Now I have it. Got mine yesterday, on all my Premieres.



lpwcomp said:


> I got "both" as well today. I don't understand why people are talking about "them" as if there are two separate and distinct things. The only thing being added is "What to Watch Now", just in two places, the only difference being the "Popcorn Box" icon on the entry in "Now Playing".
> 
> Frankly, I could do w/o it and I wish that its presence was dependent on the "Suggestions" setting.


You are right. They are just identically-named menu items (What To Watch Now) in two different locations that take you to the same place, which is the new-to-the-Premiere "What To Watch Now" menu. One instance is in the TiVo Central menu, the other is in the My Shows menu, with a popcorn box icon to the left of it (between Recently Deleted and Video Providers, like Hulu Plus & Netflix). It makes no difference which one you select, they both go to the WTWN menu.

I do agree that it would be nice to be able to select where (if at all) the menu items appear, and/or customize things a bit, like how you can customize the discovery bar, choose your providers, and choose (some of) what appears in My Shows.



chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, the "What To Watch Now" and "Popcorn Box" features just showed up today, Nov 28, on both my basic Premiere and Premiere XL.
> 
> I am one of those who had signed up on the priority list for the update but failed to get it. I e-mailed Margaret on Nov 2 and had received the update by the next day.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll ever actually want to use these two new features, but AFAIK there's no way to delete them so I guess I'll just get used to seeing (or ignoring) them on my TiVo Central and My Shows screens, just as I ignore the unwanted Discovery Bar.


I also received the missing menu items, which as some have been saying, are just identically-named menu selections, in two different menu locations, and take you to the same place (What To Watch Now menu). No action was required, on my part, to get them. I didn't have to bother TiVoMargret, or call support. It still could be an indication that TiVoMargret skimmed through this thread. But, since she didn't pop in and post anything about it, we'll never know.



nooneuknow said:


> 5. What's incomplete, with my updates? I'm missing "What To Watch Now" menu item and the "Popcorn Box" items (which I'm beginning to think are more of one thing, rather them being two distinct things).


As said already, got it all now, and the way I was beginning to think, thanks to descriptions/comments posted here, was getting closer to correct.

So, Thank You, to all those who posted about the matter, and sorry that I didn't fully understand what some have been trying to tell me.


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> Well, if you had a situation like mine, and none of your TiVos got the WTWN/PB items/icons/shortcuts/menu bars (or whatever you want to call them), it's hard to know what the deal is (for sure, anyway).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> See first response in this multi-quote post. Also, you are right, and they are just two different locations that take you to the same place (or like shortcuts).


I wasn't actually talking about people like you and me who hadn't received it yet. It was those who had and kept referring to it as if there two different, though possibly related, items. They are more than just two locations that take you to the same place. I don't know what everyone else has, but on my Premiere, except for the "popcorn box" icon, they are *exactly* the same, "What to Watch Now".


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I wasn't actually talking about people like you and me who hadn't received it yet. It was those who had and kept referring to it as if there two different, though possibly related, items. They are more than just two locations that take you to the same place. I don't know what everyone else has, but on my Premiere, except for the "popcorn box" icon, they are *exactly* the same, "What to Watch Now".


My post probably should have said "...menu items *in* two different locations, that both are named WTWN, and both take you to the WTWN menu...". Typos and phrasing errors happen, even though I proofread, I do miss a few.

Anyway, I get the point now. Going to try to patch up my post to read as it should.

OK, the updated one should be better, although it is now very redundant.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, the "What To Watch Now" and "Popcorn Box" features just showed up today, Nov 28, on both my basic Premiere and Premiere XL.
> 
> I am one of those who had signed up on the priority list for the update but failed to get it. I e-mailed Margaret on Nov 2 and had received the update by the next day.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll ever actually want to use these two new features, but AFAIK there's no way to delete them so I guess I'll just get used to seeing (or ignoring) them on my TiVo Central and My Shows screens, just as I ignore the unwanted Discovery Bar.





lpwcomp said:


> I got "both" as well today. I don't understand why people are talking about "them" as if there are two separate and distinct things. The only thing being added is "What to Watch Now", just in two places, the only difference being the "Popcorn Box" icon on the entry in "Now Playing".
> 
> Frankly, I could do w/o it and I wish that its presence was dependent on the "Suggestions" setting.


The Popcorn Box, and What to Watch menu items are redundant. They just clutter up the interface even more than it already is. TiVo needs to seriously stop adding these superfluous shortcuts, which are just transparently disguised items to get more revenue from content producers to push their shows. Same goes for the Discovery Bar. I'm guessing that these items are fairly useless to many TiVo users, and just add to the clutter (as I mentioned above).

An option to disable the Discover Bar, Popcorn Thing (although I do like the icon ) and What to Watch Now items would be ideal. Unless they already exist... Do they?

Maybe start with putting the reboot option in a place where someone might actually find it without having to resort to the internet would be a good place to start making the interface intuitive.


----------



## sharkster

DCIFRTHS said:


> An option to disable the Discover Bar, Popcorn Thing (although I do like the icon ) and What to Watch Now items would be ideal. Unless they already exist... Do they?


I wish but, alas, I don't believe so. I've searched all over the place. Even when you uncheck all the choices for that idiotic discover bar (that's the four screens on the top that tell you what else is on (except that it's wrong most of the time), right?) it stays there. The new, even stoopider, popcorn box thing is also a fixed item.

I don't understand why we cannot have the choice of what items appear on OUR pages. It's not like we are getting the service for free. Whether we pay for Lifetime or monthly, we pay for the service on our machines. I get the sick feeling that this will devolve to flash banner ads. I have to pay more than it's worth for ATT DSL and yet I have to endure their ridonkulous flash banner ads on my home page, often to the extent that they sometimes cover the whole page so you can't even click on where you need to go (like to your mail).

Ok, rant over


----------



## chiguy50

DCIFRTHS said:


> The Popcorn Box, and What to Watch menu items are redundant. They just clutter up the interface even more than it already is. TiVo needs to seriously stop adding these superfluous shortcuts, which are just transparently disguised items to get more revenue from content producers to push their shows. Same goes for the Discovery Bar. I'm guessing that these items are fairly useless to many TiVo users, and just add to the clutter (as I mentioned above).
> 
> An option to disable the Discover Bar, Popcorn Thing (although I do like the icon ) and What to Watch Now items would be ideal. Unless they already exist... Do they?
> 
> Maybe start with putting the reboot option in a place where someone might actually find it without having to resort to the internet would be a good place to start making the interface intuitive.


I concur 100% with everything you said, and I would be ecstatic if TiVo would allow us to remove--or at least cease adding--these annoying commercial links to our screens.

Any yet, while I have an extremely low tolerance for any type of commercial advertising (one main reason why I use a DVR in lieu of live TV), I do understand TiVo's need for additional revenue streams. I have trained myself to ignore the distracting features to the point where they barely even register in my conscious mind anymore. Sort of like my wife's nagging.


----------



## jrtroo

Ill go ahead and be the lone supporter for the new feature. As one who uses suggestions all the time, I find it a great alternative. It would be great if we had an option to suppress, as I hate the HD bucket and would appreciate its elimination. Though, its not all that speedy on my premiere, I would hope perhaps it is much faster on the roamio.


----------



## nooneuknow

jrtroo said:


> Ill go ahead and be the lone supporter for the new feature. As one who uses suggestions all the time, I find it a great alternative. It would be great if we had an option to suppress, as I hate the HD bucket and would appreciate its elimination. Though, its not all that speedy on my premiere, I would hope perhaps it is much faster on the roamio.


You are not alone. I had been wishing for an easier way to find currently-on programming, without guide/channel surfing. Now I have it, easily accessed from two places.

I do understand why some people want to be able to disable one or both menu entries for it. I'm just not one of them. There's several other items I never use, which I can't just turn off, as well as ones I'd like to customize, but can't.

TiVo should just take the path of advanced smartphones, giving a fully customizable mode, for those it suites, and an "easy mode", for novices & luddites, IMHO.


----------



## b_scott

Tivo cannot help but be redundant. Exhibit A = "HD Recordings"

Everything is HD these days. I don't need an extra folder.


----------



## dianebrat

b_scott said:


> Tivo cannot help but be redundant. Exhibit A = "HD Recordings"
> 
> Everything is HD these days. I don't need an extra folder.


no, "everything" is not HD, I have 500 SD channels and 500 HD, and there are routinely things that are on SD only channels I record.


----------



## JoeKustra

b_scott said:


> Tivo cannot help but be redundant. Exhibit A = "HD Recordings"
> 
> Everything is HD these days. I don't need an extra folder.


HD recordings folder goes away if you turn off groups. I do agree that it is sort of stupid for it to exist. This topic has a long beard and needs a walker it's so old.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> HD recordings folder goes away if you turn off groups. I do agree that it is sort of stupid for it to exist. This topic has a long beard and needs a walker it's so old.


Due to some unusual circumstances, I actually find the HD folder handy.


----------



## b_scott

dianebrat said:


> no, "everything" is not HD, I have 500 SD channels and 500 HD, and there are routinely things that are on SD only channels I record.


you are an anomaly. these days most channels worth anything are in HD. Either way we don't need an extra folder. In Chicago, every channel has moved to HD.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> you are an anomaly. these days most channels worth anything are in HD. Either way we don't need an extra folder. In Chicago, every channel has moved to HD.


I seriously doubt that. I would be willing to bet that there are, at the very least, some sub-channels that are SD. On _*your*_ Comcast cable, every one of your locals is available in SD.

While HD has to be digital, digital does not have to be HD. 16:9 does not require HD.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> I seriously doubt that. I would be willing to bet that there are, at the very least, some sub-channels that are SD. On your Comcast cable, every one of your locals is available in SD. While HD has to be digital, digital does not have to be HD. 16:9 does not require HD.


I'd be willing to bet on most major cable system, that nearly all of the most watched channels are in HD. Are there some channels that are SD only? Yes, but most are niche channels. Nothing I watch isn't available as HD. Personally if a channel is available in both SD and HD, I turn off the SD channel.

The HD folder really is outdated. It's almost as useless as a "Color TV" folder would be.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I'd be willing to bet on most major cable system, that nearly all of the most watched channels are in HD. Are there some channels that are SD only? Yes, but most are niche channels. Nothing I watch isn't available as HD. Personally if a channel is available in both SD and HD, I turn off the SD channel.
> 
> The HD folder really is outdated. It's almost as useless as a "Color TV" folder would be.


Your personal preferences aside, most major cable system carry a lot of channels in SD. Comcast still has a lot of SD only boxes, and are deploying even more (mostly DTAs) with the move to the encryption of locals.

There are channels a lot of people watch (usually local sub-channels) that are SD only - MeTV and Antenna TV to name just two. Since they show mostly old TV shows, it doesn't make sense to up-convert them to HD.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Your personal preferences aside, most major cable system carry a lot of channels in SD. Comcast still has a lot of SD only boxes, and are deploying even more (mostly DTAs) with the move to the encryption of locals.
> 
> There are channels a lot of people watch (usually local sub-channels) that are SD only - MeTV and Antenna TV to name just two. Since they show mostly old TV shows, it doesn't make sense to up-convert them to HD.


I agree with your data but all cable is local. It costs me $13/month for HD. Some SD is on HD, but not all. I lost analog last month. I don't know why, but my feed is now sending Antenna TV (or what ever they call it here) in HD. It could be because some users don't have a fixed output resolution and complain when the HDMI handshake happens. I use a cable card at the moment.


----------



## lessd

*New issue I just saw with this update:
*I have a TP4 (4 tuner) bridged with an RJ45 and MoCA, provides MoCA to 2 other TiVos and one Mini, when I look at the *network status *on my bridged TP4 it now has the MoCA down and shows no other MoCA connections, before this update it would show each MoCA connection with its power, but the MoCA is working on all the other TiVos and Mini just as well as before, so this problem has no practical implications for my MoCA and TiVo use but I did like to check things out on the MoCA network now and then, I can't from just this TiVo anymore, it no big problem but I would like to confirm does anybody have the same setup as I do and has the same experience with looking at the MoCA signal from the bridged TP4 unit. ?


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I agree with your data but all cable is local. It costs me $13/month for HD. Some SD is on HD, but not all. I lost analog last month. I don't know why, but my feed is now sending Antenna TV (or what ever they call it here) in HD. It could be because some users don't have a fixed output resolution and complain when the HDMI handshake happens. I use a cable card at the moment.


Looking at your feed, you have a lot of channels in SD. All of your locals are available in both SD and HD.

Why do you think your Antenna TV (channel 96) is HD? I "lost all analog" a long time ago and I stil have a lot of SD channels available. Most are also avialble in HD but some are SD only like Antenna Tv and MeTV.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> Due to some unusual circumstances, I actually find the HD folder handy.


Me too. I guess this thread has become the new place for the "one size fits all" crowd to voice their ages-old agendas.


----------



## b_scott

lpwcomp said:


> I seriously doubt that. I would be willing to bet that there are, at the very least, some sub-channels that are SD. On _*your*_ Comcast cable, every one of your locals is available in SD.
> 
> While HD has to be digital, digital does not have to be HD. 16:9 does not require HD.


if there is a local in SD and HD, that doesn't count. If there is an HD version, that negates the SD.

it was hyperbole, but the vast majority of everything is HD now. It's redundant to have that folder.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> if there is a local in SD and HD, that doesn't count. If there is an HD version, that negates the SD.


Why? Because you say so? Just because _*you*_ don't ever record something from an SD version of a channel doesn't mean that there is never a logical reason for doing so.



b_scott said:


> it was hyperbole, but the vast majority of everything is HD now. It's redundant to have that folder.


No, it's the arrogant assumption that the way you do things is the only proper way. nooneuknow certainly has you pegged.


----------



## slowbiscuit

What to Watch Now is useless to me, because I rarely watch live TV. It's just another attempt by Tivo to get you to watch something they get ad money for, and it sucks that they took up two entries in the menus for this.


----------



## nooneuknow

The short and concise version of my view on the HD Recordings folder:

I use the HD Recordings folder to know how much HD content is on my drive, as well as for deciding what needs to be deleted, if I am low on space.

Without that folder, I'd have no way to even guestimate the HD to SD ratio of content on my drive.

In a perfect world, I'll never again bring up the topic, because *THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS UPDATE.* It is, yet another, off-topic thread-drift problem, that I wish would end.


----------



## xander777

slowbiscuit said:


> What to Watch Now is useless to me, because I rarely watch live TV. It's just another attempt by Tivo to get you to watch something they get ad money for, and it sucks that they took up two entries in the menus for this.


I, on the other hand, watch plenty of live tv and have found it to be quite useful. To each his own.


----------



## CloudAtlas

morac said:


> The HD folder really is outdated. It's almost as useless as a "Color TV" folder would be.


Only a matter of time before someone says they watch SD on a black&white.

Twenty Minutes into the Future: Ralph's excuse for not buying Alice a TV set:

Ralph: I'm waiting for 3D television!
Alice: Are you waiting for 3D refrigerators, too?


----------



## slowbiscuit

xander777 said:


> I, on the other hand, watch plenty of live tv and have found it to be quite useful. To each his own.


Sure, but as usual Tivo forces this useless junk on everyone even though we pay for the service and would like to opt out. Same for the discovery bar that we can't get rid of.

They claim that they make a better DVR than cable, then go and do the same stupid ad-based stuff that cable does.


----------



## Jed1

The only bug I see so far with this update is if you use the grid guide and you set a recording at a future date and time you end back at the current time when you return to the guide after setting the recording or returning from using the info button. This is pretty annoying if you are setting multiple recordings at future dates.

An improvement that can be made to WTWN is when looking at a program you can not use the info button to see additional information or what channel the program is on, you can only hit the select button and go right to the program.

If you are annoyed at all the icons you have to go through in My Shows list, If you hit the 30 second scan/skip button it will take you to the bottom of the list and hitting it again will take you back to the top. This works in any of the menus. The replay button will back you out of the sub menu you are in and take you back to the TiVo menu. The channel up and down button works as a page up and down button while in the TiVo menus.
I am still wondering why Amazon Instant Video icon is not in My Shows list as everything else is.

I would also suggest if you have any bugs to list them in this thread instead of starting another thread. The reason for this is TiVo Margret started this thread and probably receives email updates for this thread.
I would easily assume that TiVo Margret has a lot of other things to do other than constantly monitoring the whole TiVo forum for bug reports.


----------



## nooneuknow

Jed1 said:


> <snip>
> An improvement that can be made to WTWN is when looking at a program you can not use the info button to see additional information or what channel the program is on, you can only hit the select button and go right to the program.
> <snip>
> I would also suggest if you have any bugs to list them in this thread instead of starting another thread. The reason for this is TiVo Margret started this thread and probably receives email updates for this thread.
> 
> I would easily assume that TiVo Margret has a lot of other things to do other than constantly monitoring the whole TiVo forum for bug reports.


I agree with all that.


----------



## xander777

slowbiscuit said:


> Sure, but as usual Tivo forces this useless junk on everyone even though we pay for the service and would like to opt out. Same for the discovery bar that we can't get rid of.
> 
> They claim that they make a better DVR than cable, then go and do the same stupid ad-based stuff that cable does.


What is your useless junk is convenient for another person.
I find it very easy to ignore the things I don't use. I never have to pass over or through them in order to get at what I want.


----------



## Jed1

nooneuknow said:


> Try pressing the Info button when on a WTWN show for more info.
> 
> I agree with everything else.


Pressing the info button does not work for me. The only button that works in WTWN is the select button which tunes to the program that is highlighted.
Let me know if the info button works for you as I may have an issue.


----------



## andyf

Jed1 said:


> Pressing the info button does not work for me. The only button that works in WTWN is the select button which tunes to the program that is highlighted.
> Let me know if the info button works for you as I may have an issue.


Yup! Info button has no function on a WTWN selection. Only SELECT works which tunes the channel.

Regarding the current topic du jour I'd have to say I really don't care about the HD Recordings folder since I don't use groups and the WTWN popcorn entry in My Shows is just another entry to ignore.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

morac said:


> I'd be willing to bet on most major cable system, that nearly all of the most watched channels are in HD. Are there some channels that are SD only? Yes, but most are niche channels. Nothing I watch isn't available as HD. Personally if a channel is available in both SD and HD, I turn off the SD channel.


I may be missing out on some programming, but I don't watch any channels that aren't in HD (or at least broadcast on HD channels).



morac said:


> The HD folder really is outdated. It's almost as useless as a "Color TV" folder would be.


That is awesome. You made my day with this comment


----------



## DCIFRTHS

slowbiscuit said:


> They claim that they make a better DVR than cable, then go and do the same stupid ad-based stuff that cable does.


Agreed.


----------



## nooneuknow

Jed1 said:


> Pressing the info button does not work for me. The only button that works in WTWN is the select button which tunes to the program that is highlighted.
> Let me know if the info button works for you as I may have an issue.


I fixed my original post. The Info button doesn't work. 

I swear, I thought I found a way to get more info, without tuning to the program. 

I'll be sure to post, if I ever do find a way.


----------



## slowbiscuit

xander777 said:


> What is your useless junk is convenient for another person.


It's all about choices man, and Tivo is severely lacking for those. They determine what's good for you, and lately that means they favor their MSO and content partners instead of their service-paying retail customers.


----------



## pninen

Just got the update. To me, its a disaster. The HD menus just suddenly appeared without me asking for them. All the menus are much slower. Its now ridiculously difficult to scroll down thru the long list in "my shows". Using the "page down" function (channel down button), I can only go about 1 to 2 page per second, and yet I have to go thru a great many pages. Everything is sluggish and horrible. 

Can I have the old UI back?


----------



## pninen

After fiddling for 1 hour, I got the old menus back!

I'm not sure how I did it. I think it was a combination of turning off all the features on the "discovery bar" and then selecting "SD menus". I know it wasn't simply the effect of selecting "SD menus", because I tried that several times by itself with no effect.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> What to Watch Now is useless to me, because I rarely watch live TV. It's just another attempt by Tivo to get you to watch something they get ad money for, and it sucks that they took up two entries in the menus for this.





slowbiscuit said:


> Sure, but as usual Tivo forces this useless junk on everyone even though we pay for the service and would like to opt out. Same for the discovery bar that we can't get rid of.
> 
> They claim that they make a better DVR than cable, then go and do the same stupid ad-based stuff that cable does.





slowbiscuit said:


> It's all about choices man, and Tivo is severely lacking for those. They determine what's good for you, and lately that means they favor their MSO and content partners instead of their service-paying retail customers.


+1 on all of the above


----------



## b_scott

morac said:


> I'd be willing to bet on most major cable system, that nearly all of the most watched channels are in HD. Are there some channels that are SD only? Yes, but most are niche channels. Nothing I watch isn't available as HD. Personally if a channel is available in both SD and HD, I turn off the SD channel.
> 
> The HD folder really is outdated. It's almost as useless as a "Color TV" folder would be.


same.


----------



## sharkster

I tried to rent a video from Amazon twice yesterday and, while it allowed me to go through the entire process and pay, the videos never loaded.

Is this a new problem with the latest update? Previous to this I have rented videos from Amazon several times and the only problem I ever had was that it took about 3 times as long as the video for it to download (i.e. almost 6 hours to load a 2 hour movie). Now - nothing at all. 

If Tivo is having a problem that precludes these downloads, perhaps they could stop you before you go through the entire transaction.


----------



## Bierboy

sharkster said:


> I tried to rent a video from Amazon twice yesterday and, while it allowed me to go through the entire process and pay, the videos never loaded.
> 
> Is this a new problem with the latest update? Previous to this I have rented videos from Amazon several times and the only problem I ever had was that it took about 3 times as long as the video for it to download (i.e. almost 6 hours to load a 2 hour movie). Now - nothing at all.
> 
> If Tivo is having a problem that precludes these downloads, perhaps they could stop you before you go through the entire transaction.


This is a problem with TiVo servers; see the "c133" thread...


----------



## sharkster

Thanks, Bierboy. I admit that I was lazy and didn't read the entire thread (or both of them, as it were).

I wonder if their resolution of the problem will cause the video I purchased to download after all - or if it's just a one-and-done type of deal. I got refunded the first time and, not realizing what the problem was and figuring it was resolved last night, I purchased the video rental again. That one is still out there, not having been refunded. They responded to me this time that they just added it to my amazon video library and I can do something and something (I'm clueless!) to watch it on my computer or whatever. Didn't buy a movie to watch on a computer, so I'm kind of in limbo with this.

ETA - possibly they are effectively transfering video again. I see now, after Amazon has refunded me twice for the one freaking movie I tried to rent twice, that the movie is downloading through my Tivo. Now I'm working on getting Amazon to un-refund one of those since it wasn't their fault.

Fortunately, I just got my first blu-ray player and it does all that stuff including Amazon Prime Video (woot!), so I'm going to stop trying to use Tivo for this. It also has Netflix and all that so maybe I can use my Netflix acct through it, too. Probably have to figure that one out. *sigh*


----------



## Dougmeister

There are probably others in this thread with the same complaint, so allow me to add my voice to the crowd.

If I am searching for future shows to record and select one, the Tivo schedules it correctly, but then for some strange, unknown reason, it insists on going back to the Tivo Guide... for the current date and time! NOT the time I just left.

I am still using SD menus. Please fix this. I have been a software engineer for over 20 years and am constantly amazed by the lack of testing that comes from Tivo.


----------



## mattack

nooneuknow said:


> Without her, all that is left is standard calls to TiVo Customer Support, which is it's own entity (not part of TiVo, the company, just a 3rd-party call center). She, on the other hand, is part of the actual TiVo company.


Not completely true. Write up bugs at forums.tivo.com. Tivo officially follows that.

I started a bug thread *HERE* to easily keep links to bugs people write up there:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512005


----------



## nooneuknow

mattack said:


> Not completely true. Write up bugs at forums.tivo.com. Tivo officially follows that.
> 
> I started a bug thread *HERE* to easily keep links to bugs people write up there:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512005


As you already know, I placed the first post to that thread, after you created it, so post #2 is me.

I should have just left out "calls to", but must have not been firing on all cylinders for that post. I really did mean it leaves just dealing with TiVo CS (in the well-known ways, including chat and their own forums), which I have found to be a PITA time-suck, without any real satisfactory result (in my experience), no matter the means, but you did introduce a variation to it that I'm willing to try in the future.


----------



## megazone

johnmsch said:


> Very disappointed in the latest update after discovering that the "Browse Web Videos" option was removed. Why was this done? I used that option quite a bit to look for new podcasts to subscribe to.
> 
> Saying that "you can find web videos in Search, or use the "Web Video Hotlist", AOL.on, or YouTube apps" is not the same! To use those, you pretty much have to know what you are searching for. That doesn't give us the option to just browse everything by category the way that "Browse Web Videos" did.
> 
> Please bring this back!!!!!!!


I agree. I went nuts trying to find this on my Premiere after it got the update. I cannot find the equivalent functionality in this new software. I know about the website, but it doesn't seem to work well for me - slow and glitchy.

I suppose you have to be careful what you wish for. I've been complaining for years about the old interface being cumbersome and out-dated. But I meant they should *update* it - group things better (Rev3, CNET, etc.), provide more advanced searching and such. NOT remove it completely.

Trying to manage your existing subs now is clunky. The Download manager seems to list things in some kind of 'date subscribed' order, maybe. One long list to skim through.


----------



## atmuscarella

megazone said:


> I agree. I went nuts trying to find this on my Premiere after it got the update. I cannot find the equivalent functionality in this new software. I know about the website, but it doesn't seem to work well for me - slow and glitchy.
> 
> I suppose you have to be careful what you wish for. I've been complaining for years about the old interface being cumbersome and out-dated. But I meant they should *update* it - group things better (Rev3, CNET, etc.), provide more advanced searching and such. NOT remove it completely.
> 
> Trying to manage your existing subs now is clunky. The Download manager seems to list things in some kind of 'date subscribed' order, maybe. One long list to skim through.


Megazone Welcome Back!

All of us that upgraded to Roamios found out about this change early on. I would find it acceptable if the web site worked well but like you said it doesn't most of the time. It was a real pain just moving all my existing pod casts to my Roamio finding new ones is really almost impossible.

I still check Gizmo Lovers every now and then any plans to resurrect it?


----------



## BlackBetty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


----------



## b_scott

thanks! added both of mine.


----------



## SCSIRAID

One thing I noticed with the new update is the behavior of newly created wishlists. It used to be that setting the wishlist to auto record was a separate step. Now a newly create wishlist automatically auto records. Is there a way to change that behavior? I didnt see any way.


----------



## CrispyCritter

SCSIRAID said:


> One thing I noticed with the new update is the behavior of newly created wishlists. It used to be that setting the wishlist to auto record was a separate step. Now a newly create wishlist automatically auto records. Is there a way to change that behavior? I didnt see any way.


No way to change this for a new wishlist when you create it. I agree there should be.

You can modify the wishlist to be non-auto-record as a separate step after it already exists.


----------



## astrohip

SCSIRAID said:


> One thing I noticed with the new update is the behavior of newly created wishlists. It used to be that setting the wishlist to auto record was a separate step. Now a newly create wishlist automatically auto records. Is there a way to change that behavior? I didnt see any way.


Here's a link to a thread on the new Wishlists, from the Roamio Forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507804

The Roamio UI has had these new WL for a while, so if you're a frequent WL user, lots of info in this thread.


----------



## mmf01

BlackBetty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


Thanks! Added my units too!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

CrispyCritter said:


> No way to change this for a new wishlist when you create it. I agree there should be.
> 
> You can modify the wishlist to be non-auto-record as a separate step after it already exists.


I always hated it the other way, if I use a wishlist it's 97% of the time a specific item like a (movie/episode specific or a team in sports.)


----------



## CrispyCritter

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I always hated it the other way, if I use a wishlist it's 97% of the time a specific item like a (movie/episode specific or a team in sports.)


I'm perfectly fine with having auto-record as the default, as long as there's a chance to change it in the setup procedure.

I and others often use broad Wishlists as a recurring search function. I have a Wishlist for say anime, and every so often check to see if there's anything new appearing in the next couple of weeks. Or check for categories of Christmas shows via a Wishlist.

The problem with using Wishlists as a broad filter now is that when you create the Wishlist, there is no way to escape setting up a recording for every show in the Wishlist (which takes a loooong time) and then modify the Wishlist to not auto-record which then takes another long time to remove all the recordings just set up (and makes your ToDo list unusable with all your cancelled recording notices.)


----------



## astrohip

CrispyCritter said:


> The problem with using Wishlists as a broad filter now is that when you create the Wishlist, there is no way to escape setting up a recording for every show in the Wishlist (which takes a loooong time) and then modify the Wishlist to not auto-record which then takes another long time to remove all the recordings just set up (and makes your ToDo list unusable with all your cancelled recording notices.)


When I'm going to create a non-ARWL, particularly when I know it's going to have lots of hits, I start by creating a dummy one. Put something like xxkk in the Keyword Field. Let it create, obviously no hits, then immediately modify it to remove the ARWL. Then modify to what you wanted in the first place.

This prevents what you refer to above--a new WL grabbing dozens/hundreds of shows--then turning around and having to delete them.


----------



## Bierboy

Update being installed after restart on my XL4 as I write this...

....hmmm....20.3.8-01-2-758

...along with the C133 problem....again...


----------



## BlackBetty

Bierboy said:


> Update being installed after restart on my XL4 as I write this...
> 
> ....hmmm....20.3.8-01-2-758


No such luck for me. And I put myself onto thr list right away.


----------



## jgametest

I have made several connections to Tivo Central and nothing indicating a reboot request. Guess it's coming later will try again in the afternoon.


----------



## Bierboy

A re-connect eliminated the C133 problem after my update to 20.3.8...


----------



## nooneuknow

BlackBetty said:


> No such luck for me. And I put myself onto thr list right away.


Same here. I hope TiVo didn't have another "block-hole" TSN issue.

TiVoMargret seemed to make TWO distinctive notices about signing up for it.

Has anybody who jumped on the list right away, before the "It's a good day to get on the list" tweet she made (which only got on TCF because somebody posted a link to her twitter feed), tried re-entering their TSNs again, after that announcement?

For the record, I absolute hate the whole twitter thing, and TCF being the last stop, once she (or her staff of impersonators), has tweeted for a day or two.

There's no way TiVoMargret is one person. I'm not saying she doesn't exist. I'm just saying that she never sleeps, which is humanly impossible. I started paying attention and noticed she pulls 24-hour long shifts.

Once you notice that, the personal-touch factor seems more by-design to make you feel placated and pacified by the thought of this wonder-woman unified front.

It's still better having "her" around, than things used to be.


----------



## TiVoMargret

nooneuknow said:


> There's no way TiVoMargret is one person. I'm not saying she doesn't exist. I'm just saying that she never sleeps, which is humanly impossible. I started paying attention and noticed she pulls 24-hour long shifts.


Ha! It is totally just me. (I swear!) No other person has *ever* tweeted as me, or posted to TCF or responded to email on my behalf.

(There is *some* chance I work too much.  ) But honestly, I love my job, and I have a deep appreciation for our customers. I'm here to help.

--Margret


----------



## BlackBetty

Margaret, has there been a push yet?


----------



## nooneuknow

TiVoMargret said:


> Ha! It is totally just me. (I swear!) No other person has *ever* tweeted as me, or posted to TCF or responded to email on my behalf.
> 
> (There is *some* chance I work too much.  ) But honestly, I love my job, and I have a deep appreciation for our customers. I'm here to help.
> 
> --Margret


Are you [email protected] as well (from facebook), or is that a clone?

Technically, clones could be totally you, as well.


----------



## TiVoMargret

BlackBetty said:


> Margaret, has there been a push yet?


It is underway. Try in about an hour or so.


----------



## TiVoMargret

nooneuknow said:


> Are you [email protected] as well (from facebook), or is that a clone?
> 
> Technically, clones could be totally you, as well.


Nope, that's not me.


----------



## jgametest

My network started showing heavy traffic, found TiVo connecting home. it's at 99% I think something just came down. Whatever it was did not prompt a reboot that was weird.


----------



## BlackBetty

Pending restart.


----------



## TiVoMargret

BlackBetty said:


> Margaret, has there been a push yet?


Ok, it should be available now.

NOTE: some features of the update will be turned on next week, after boxes have completed the update process.

I will post release notes when I have a chancedinner time now

--Margret


----------



## tatergator1

I forced a connection around 6 PM EST and am sitting at Pending Restart. I'll have to wait until overnight as several shows are currently recording/scheduled.


----------



## jgametest

I'm assuming you are working overtime as we all have picked up on. Both my tuners are in use, so will force a connection again and see if I get it this time around. Looking forward to the changes coming.


----------



## BlackBetty

Took 20 minutes to reboot/install. I don't see any differences yet. Netflix looks the same. Guess we will have to wait till next week.


----------



## morac

I signed up on the priority list within a few hours of it going live. I just forced a connection and didn't get the software (unless the software is only a few MB). I double checked on the priority page and it said I already signed up.


----------



## TiVoMargret

morac said:


> I signed up on the priority list within a few hours of it going live. I just forced a connection and didn't get the software (unless the software is only a few MB). I double checked on the priority page and it said I already signed up.


Sorry. Try now.


----------



## morac

TiVoMargret said:


> Sorry. Try now.


Nope, still nothing.


----------



## MeInDallas

I think I got thrown in the black hole again


----------



## TiVoMargret

MeInDallas said:


> I think I got thrown in the black hole again


Sorry. Please email me your TSN. [email protected]


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> Sorry. Try now.


Same thing here. No update...


----------



## morac

Still nothing this morning. Looks like I'm in the black hole as well. 

Last time I signed up after a few days and got it day 1. This time I signed up day 1 and didn't get it.
I guess the lesson to learn is don't sign up for the priority list for the first few days it goes live.


----------



## rjrustia

I entered my TSN in the priority list last night, and got the update. It's installing now.
Any idea when we will get a list of what it contains?


----------



## shamilian

morac said:


> I signed up on the priority list within a few hours of it going live. I just forced a connection and didn't get the software (unless the software is only a few MB). I double checked on the priority page and it said I already signed up.


me too.

Another priority page Fail ?

I signed up my six boxes the first day.

The page said I would be in the first batch.

I just checked and the page tells me that I am already on the list.



> TiVo Priority Update Request
> Your box has already been submitted for the software update (20.3.8).


And nothing.....


----------



## nooneuknow

I emailed my TSNs in, since I jumped on the Priority Page signup, and nothing was updating. The last of all the Premieres I'm shipping out now have it.

Those were some of the longest "this might take a few minutes", "preparing the update", and "installing an update" screens I've seen in years...

At least I ship with new drives, and had a consistent wait for them to update. They did it in two stages of downloading and updating, both very long wait for each one (the download, the update, the download, the update).

If I didn't know any better, I'd have considered a drive was bad, but they all took a long time. Once all done, everything ran nice and fast (menu navigation and such).

No complaints here. I swapped some cable cards and Tuning Adapters around, and it took less than 20 minutes to get all my channels. :up:

I hope the new owners like them...

Thanks, TiVoMargret (and all your clones, doing so much work)!  :up:


----------



## JoeKustra

I lost some of my gold stars. Detention again?


----------



## nooneuknow

JoeKustra said:


> I lost some of my gold stars. Detention again?


You noticed that too, huh?

That must be part of the items that will be switched on (updated) at a later time.


----------



## b_scott

I think I got it? My quick clear code is off, usually indicating an update. But Netflix looks exactly the same.


----------



## HerronScott

TiVoMargret said:


> I will post release notes when I have a chancedinner time now
> 
> --Margret


Hah, see she is human and even eats dinner. 

Even though I don't have a Premiere or Roamio (2 S3 OLEDs still), I appreciate having a TiVo representative around that's passionate about the company and product and posting information and updates for those of us here on the forum that feel the same way.

Thank you!

Scott


----------



## rjrustia

I just observed a strange behavior with 20.3 8. I record all NFL Football games, with 1 hour padding. In the past, the TiVo would allocate 2 tuners for the 1:00 games, and a 3rd tuner for the 4:25 game. 3 tuners would record till 5:00, then just the late game. Today, only 2 tuners were allocated and recording from 4:25 till 5:00 and 1 tuner from 5:00 on. My Shows only showed the two 1:00 games. At 5:25, still 1 tuner allocated, but My Shows now had all three games, with the 4:25 game now 1 hour in progress. FOX had the 1:00 and 4:25 game. It seems that 20.3.8 figured out it didn't need to allocate another tuner to record the same channel.

The up side is smarter tuner allocation will give the user more recording options. The down side is if you want to watch the 2nd game (or show) you have to wait until the first one finishes before it will show up in My Shows (you can still watch it live). Also, History in the HDUI does not show any of the games, using option show (all). Recording History in the SDUI doesn't show them either. I will add that they are recorded from a Wishlist, not individual Season Passes. This is very confusing. Tuners get smarter, and logging gets dumber. 

I sure wish Margret would post those release notes.


----------



## morac

rjrustia said:


> I sure wish Margret would post those release notes.


She already did.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512353


----------



## Bierboy

rjrustia said:


> I just observed a strange behavior with 20.3 8. I record all NFL Football games, with 1 hour padding. In the past, the TiVo would allocate 2 tuners for the 1:00 games, and a 3rd tuner for the 4:25 game. 3 tuners would record till 5:00, then just the late game. Today, only 2 tuners were allocated and recording from 4:25 till 5:00 and 1 tuner from 5:00 on. My Shows only showed the two 1:00 games. At 5:25, still 1 tuner allocated, but My Shows now had all three games, with the 4:25 game now 1 hour in progress. FOX had the 1:00 and 4:25 game. It seems that 20.3.8 figured out it didn't need to allocate another tuner to record the same channel.
> 
> The up side is smarter tuner allocation will give the user more recording options. The down side is if you want to watch the 2nd game (or show) you have to wait until the first one finishes before it will show up in My Shows (you can still watch it live). Also, History in the HDUI does not show any of the games, using option show (all). Recording History in the SDUI doesn't show them either. I will add that they are recorded from a Wishlist, not individual Season Passes. This is very confusing. Tuners get smarter, and logging gets dumber.
> 
> I sure wish Margret would post those release notes.


You really don't have to post the same thing in two threads...


----------



## dave13077

rjrustia said:


> I just observed a strange behavior with 20.3 8. I record all NFL Football games, with 1 hour padding. In the past, the TiVo would allocate 2 tuners for the 1:00 games, and a 3rd tuner for the 4:25 game. 3 tuners would record till 5:00, then just the late game. Today, only 2 tuners were allocated and recording from 4:25 till 5:00 and 1 tuner from 5:00 on. My Shows only showed the two 1:00 games. At 5:25, still 1 tuner allocated, but My Shows now had all three games, with the 4:25 game now 1 hour in progress. FOX had the 1:00 and 4:25 game. It seems that 20.3.8 figured out it didn't need to allocate another tuner to record the same channel.
> 
> The up side is smarter tuner allocation will give the user more recording options. The down side is if you want to watch the 2nd game (or show) you have to wait until the first one finishes before it will show up in My Shows (you can still watch it live). Also, History in the HDUI does not show any of the games, using option show (all). Recording History in the SDUI doesn't show them either. I will add that they are recorded from a Wishlist, not individual Season Passes. This is very confusing. Tuners get smarter, and logging gets dumber.
> 
> I sure wish Margret would post those release notes.


The same thing happened to me. I couldn't start watching the second game until the first stopped recording. Since I pad NFL games by 1 1/2 hours (in case of overtime) I had to wait an hour and a half before I could start the second game. Also there was about an hour in the middle of the game that I could not watch. Even though it looked like that hour was there on the progress bar (Green bar) it would just freeze and when I tried to fast forward it would just jump about an hour ahead. Couldn't rewind as the same thing would happen. Do not know if this was because of the new "using one tuner" deal.


----------



## NoVa

rjrustia said:


> I just observed a strange behavior with 20.3 8. I record all NFL Football games, with 1 hour padding. In the past, the TiVo would allocate 2 tuners for the 1:00 games, and a 3rd tuner for the 4:25 game. 3 tuners would record till 5:00, then just the late game. Today, only 2 tuners were allocated and recording from 4:25 till 5:00 and 1 tuner from 5:00 on. My Shows only showed the two 1:00 games. At 5:25, still 1 tuner allocated, but My Shows now had all three games, with the 4:25 game now 1 hour in progress. FOX had the 1:00 and 4:25 game. It seems that 20.3.8 figured out it didn't need to allocate another tuner to record the same channel.
> 
> The up side is smarter tuner allocation will give the user more recording options. The down side is if you want to watch the 2nd game (or show) you have to wait until the first one finishes before it will show up in My Shows (you can still watch it live). Also, History in the HDUI does not show any of the games, using option show (all). Recording History in the SDUI doesn't show them either. I will add that they are recorded from a Wishlist, not individual Season Passes. This is very confusing. Tuners get smarter, and logging gets dumber.
> 
> I sure wish Margret would post those release notes.


Thanks. I didn't know about this behavior from reading anywhere else except this thread.
Will have to look into it.


----------



## univers

Since the fall update I've seen an issue with network information displayed on my Premiere XL4.

The Premiere is connected directly to coax via a splitter and also to Ethernet, and configured for MOCA+Ethernet. I have a Mini connected via coax and MOCA.

On the Mini end, everything looks normal. Connectivity works as expected, I can view recordings on the Premiere, as well as live TV. In Settings/Network/Status the MOCA details show what you'd expect - 2 nodes, channel used, uptime, packets, errors, Tx/Rx speed, etc.

However, on the Premiere, where I saw all the same MOCA information *before* the update, *since* then there is no MOCA information displayed - status says 'Down', 0 nodes, everything displays all zeroes.

I've restarted both devices, restarted the Premiere with the Mini disconnected (to force the Premiere into the coordinator role), redone MOCA setup on the Premiere, and though the MOCA connection functions properly, the Premiere still insists it's not, while the Mini is perfectly happy.

The 20.3.8 update didn't make any difference.


----------



## weaver

I set up a recording on the same channel and overlapping an existing Season Pass to see if only one tuner would be used. The number of tuners did not increase when the new recording was scheduled, so I assumed only one tuner was used. However, the new recording failed to record due to a "power failure." There was no power failure, and recordings at that time on two different channels (of course including the channel the new recording was supposed to be on) played without error. An overlapping recording set up for later recorded normally, but I do not know if only one tuner was used.


----------



## jjon2121

This is the bug where any action other than browsing in the grid guide will throw you back to the current date/time. Extremely irritating if you are a few days in the future. I hope this was just a programming error. If not, what idiot decided to change this function after a decade. I have been using Tivo since my Tivo1.

And before any of you _"wise ones"_ say anything, I prefer to use the Grid guide over the Tivo Guide. The time slots are much larger and a lot easier for me to see. Much easier to browse in movie filter mode.

Anyone know when this will be fixed? I read on some post that a fix was due out mid-December.


----------



## tatergator1

jjon2121 said:


> This is the bug where any action other than browsing in the grid guide will throw you back to the current date/time. Extremely irritating if you are a few days in the future. I hope this was just a programming error. If not, what idiot decided to change this function after a decade. I have been using Tivo since my Tivo1.
> 
> And before any of you _"wise ones"_ say anything, I prefer to use the Grid guide over the Tivo Guide. The time slots are much larger and a lot easier for me to see. Much easier to browse in movie filter mode.
> 
> Anyone know when this will be fixed? I read on some post that a fix was due out mid-December.


I assume you're still on 20.3.7 software. This has been fixed in 20.3.8 which has been rolled out to some users. The remaining Premiere owners still on 20.3.7 will have to wait until January for the full roll-out based on info from TivoMargret.


----------



## jjon2121

tatergator1 said:


> I assume you're still on 20.3.7 software. This has been fixed in 20.3.8 which has been rolled out to some users. The remaining Premiere owners still on 20.3.7 will have to wait until January for the full roll-out based on info from TivoMargret.


Thanks. I await with bated breath.


----------



## JoeKustra

tatergator1 said:


> I assume you're still on 20.3.7 software. This has been fixed in 20.3.8 which has been rolled out to some users. The remaining Premiere owners still on 20.3.7 will have to wait until January for the full roll-out based on info from TivoMargret.


I wonder if they (TiVo) noticed the same issue exists when doing a permanent delete of a program when the folder has multiple pages. I'll wait until next year to find out.


----------



## Aviedo

If I try to choose a future day to record a show it will not change it just returns to the current day and if I move ahead in time on the current day as soon as I select a show to record it jumps back to the current time again.

I now am forced to change to the TiVo guide every time I want to choose a future day to search for and record shows and then back to the Grid style that we prefer for daily use.

It seems that no consideration at all was given to the Grid Guide in the fall update.


----------



## jjon2121

Aviedo said:


> If I try to choose a future day to record a show it will not change it just returns to the current day and if I move ahead in time on the current day as soon as I select a show to record it jumps back to the current time again.
> 
> I now am forced to change to the TiVo guide every time I want to choose a future day to search for and record shows and then back to the Grid style that we prefer for daily use.
> 
> It seems that no consideration at all was given to the Grid Guide in the fall update.


As tatergator1 above stated, 20.3.8 fixed that problem. I went to http://tivo.com/priority and got on the list after my post above. I got the update a few days later (4 days max).


----------



## allenfr

I got both of my Premiere updated fine.
Allenfr


----------



## mgrossman

allenfr said:


> I got both of my Premiere updated fine.
> Allenfr


I got both my Premieres updated yesterday and now the 30-second
skip no longer works on either one.
I tried changing it to the opposite in settings, and then back again
to no avail.
I also tried rebooting both to no avail :-(


----------



## nooneuknow

mgrossman said:


> I got both my Premieres updated yesterday and now the 30-second
> skip no longer works on either one.
> I tried changing it to the opposite in settings, and then back again
> to no avail.
> I also tried rebooting both to no avail :-(


Switch to SDUI mode, and activate it there, making sure you are playing back a recorded program: Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select.

It may take a few tries. It will work.


----------



## lpwcomp

mgrossman said:


> I got both my Premieres updated yesterday and now the 30-second
> skip no longer works on either one.
> I tried changing it to the opposite in settings, and then back again
> to no avail.
> I also tried rebooting both to no avail :-(


You cannot and never could enable the 30-second skip in the settings. The two settings options are 30-second _*scan*_ and skip to tick. If the 30-second skip is enabled, selecting either option will disable it and you will have to re-enable it via the back door code documented in the preceding post, except that it is not necessary to switch to the SDUI. Also, it is a toggle so check it each time after entering. If it is enabled, then S-P-S-3-0-S will disable it

FWIW, both of my Premieres have 30-second skip enabled and the update did not affect it. IOW, I did not have to re-enable it after the update.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> You cannot and never could enable the 30-second skip in the settings. The two settings options are 30-second _*scan*_ and skip to tick. If the 30-second skip is enabled, selecting either option will disable it and you will have to re-enable it via the back door code documented in the preceding post, except that it is not necessary to switch to the SDUI. Also, it is a toggle so check it each time after entering. If it is enabled, then S-P-S-3-0-S will disable it
> 
> FWIW, both of my Premieres have 30-second skip enabled and the update did not affect it. IOW, I did not have to re-enable it after the update.


That baffled me too, that an update would change it. I've never had that happen, unless I has swapped in another drive without it enabled, first, which just meant it wasn't ever enabled, and wouldn't be update affected.

I suggested the SDUI mode, not for the menu settings, but because I kept getting nowhere when I disabled it, and tried getting it back in HDUI mode. I switched to SDUI and got it on the first attempt (for some reason). I replicated the results, and I've seen others discuss difficulties getting it from the HDUI mode. I think we see little talk about it due to the fact that it is a "preserved" setting when updates install (unless something "wonky" might happen in the process).


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> That baffled me too, that an update would change it. I've never had that happen, unless I has swapped in another drive without it enabled, first, which just meant it wasn't ever enabled, and wouldn't be update affected.


Originally, it wasn't persistent and you had to reenable after every boot, but that was changed a _*long*_ time ago.



nooneuknow said:


> I suggested the SDUI mode, not for the menu settings, but because I kept getting nowhere when I disabled it, and tried getting it back in HDUI mode. I switched to SDUI and got it on the first attempt (for some reason). I replicated the results, and I've seen others discuss difficulties getting it from the HDUI mode. I think we see little talk about it due to the fact that it is a "preserved" setting when updates install (unless something "wonky" might happen in the process).


I was able to disable/re-enable it while remaining in HDUI mode, but I did have some failures which I attributed to my fumbling aged and sleepy fingers.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It is disappointing that 30-sec skip is basically the only code that survives a reboot though.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> It is disappointing that 30-sec skip is basically the only code that survives a reboot though.


I'm grateful that it still exists.


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> I'm grateful that it still exists.


+ me...


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I'm grateful that it still exists.


+1 Me too! :up:

They could've stuck us with only the 30-second scan option and skip to tick (better than no 30-second option at all), but did not.


----------



## slowbiscuit

lpwcomp said:


> I'm grateful that it still exists.


Sure and I'm happy all the backdoors exist, just wish they were all persistent. Never understood why this was so.


----------



## nooneuknow

slowbiscuit said:


> Sure and I'm happy all the backdoors exist, just wish they were all persistent. Never understood why this was so.


Think about how many people only notice their TiVo has rebooted itself (for any reason), due to noticing that their non-persistent backdoors are reverted.

It's a good thing if your TiVo has an issue making it reboot. Otherwise, I agree.


----------



## Bierboy

slowbiscuit said:


> Sure and I'm happy all the backdoors exist, just _*wish they were all persistent.*_ Never understood why this was so.


??


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> Sure and I'm happy all the backdoors exist, just wish they were all persistent. Never understood why this was so.


Do you have specific codes you wish were persistent?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Quick pause bar disappear, mainly, because the ads are getting more annoying. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense why 30-sec skip survives a reboot and the others don't, but that's Tivo for you - always deciding what's best based on some developer/manager's whim.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> Quick pause bar disappear, mainly, because the ads are getting more annoying. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense why 30-sec skip survives a reboot and the others don't, but that's Tivo for you - always deciding what's best based on some developer/manager's whim.


How dare they make the most useful and widely used of the never officially supported features the only one that is persistent!


----------



## slowbiscuit

Whatever, doesn't change the point. Just another silly limitation for no discernable reason.


----------



## MHunter1

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have specific codes you wish were persistent?


I wish the SPS-88-S code was persistent so my parents dont get confused when they can't resume playback on the fourth fast-forward press every time the "easy to use" TiVo I bought them crashes and reboots. As much as I've tried, it's impossible to retrain them to move their finger off FF and press Play to resume playback.


----------



## drhankz

MHunter1 said:


> As much as I've tried, it's impossible to retrain them to move their finger off FF and press Play to resume playback.


Come On - I am SURE your parents remember their *VCR days. *

They *ALWAYS* needed to press *PLAY* after FF.


----------



## b_scott

I must be the only one that never uses 30 second skip. I would get really annoyed by going past the start of the program.


----------



## WO312

b_scott said:


> I must be the only one that never uses 30 second skip. I would get really annoyed by going past the start of the program.


That's what the skip back 10 seconds is for. Works like a charm.


----------



## JoeKustra

b_scott said:


> I must be the only one that never uses 30 second skip. I would get really annoyed by going past the start of the program.


You're not alone. I use the FF. I got used to the Sony DHG, and it had an adjustable REW time.


----------



## bbrown9

b_scott said:


> I must be the only one that never uses 30 second skip. I would get really annoyed by going past the start of the program.


You're not alone. I don't use it either. I'd rather have the skip-to-tick functionality and just FF through the commercials.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

bbrown9 said:


> You're not alone. I don't use it either. I'd rather have the skip-to-tick functionality and just FF through the commercials.


I use 30 sec skip and can still jump to tick while fast forwarding. I honestly can't remember what it does w/o skip to tick.


----------



## Bierboy

bbrown9 said:


> You're not alone. I don't use it either. I'd rather have the skip-to-tick functionality and just FF through the commercials.


Skip to tick works fine alongside the 30 second skip. You don't need to sacrifice one to have the other...


----------



## lpwcomp

Bierboy said:


> Skip to tick works fine alongside the 30 second skip. You don't need to sacrifice one to have the other...


It's not _*exactly*_ the same. With 30-second skip or scan enabled, skip to tick obviously doesn't work in normal play, only during FF or RW.

I use the 30-second skip + replay and use FF/RW only when going forward or backward _*a lot*_ or when I specifically want to skip to tick.

Skip+replay is especially useful when "speed watching" a recorded football game.


----------



## Bierboy

Since I've used 30-second skip as long as I can remember, what does skip to tick do when you're in normal play mode? Just jump ahead 15 minutes? Because, if that's what it does, you can do the same thing with just one more step when you've enabled 30-second skip. You just hit FF then skip to tick.

Since I watch a LOT of hockey and FB, I much prefer 30-second skip as you mentioned. It's great when you know a timeout lasts 120 seconds as most do in both sports and the time between plays in football is often right around 30 seconds....


----------



## lpwcomp

Bierboy said:


> Since I've used 30-second skip as long as I can remember, what does skip to tick do when you're in normal play mode? Just jump ahead 15 minutes?


It jumps ahead to the next tick, however far that is.


Bierboy said:


> Because, if that's what it does, you can do the same thing with just one more step when you've enabled 30-second skip. You just hit FF then skip to tick.


Which is why I don't consider maintaining skip to tick in normal play a real obstacle to enabling 30-second skip/scan. However, I am not one to think there is a "best" way to use a TiVo. Whatever you prefer is the "best" way _*for you*_. (I am using "you" in the generic sense)


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> It jumps ahead to the next tick, however far that is.
> Which is why I don't consider maintaining skip to tick in normal play a real obstacle to enabling 30-second skip/scan. However, I am not one to think there is a "best" way to use a TiVo. Whatever you prefer is the "best" way _*for you*_. (I am using "you" in the generic sense)


Absolutely agree....heavy sports watchers would, IMO, prefer the 30-second skip but to each his/her own...


----------



## chiguy50

Bierboy said:


> Since I watch a LOT of hockey and FB, I much prefer 30-second skip as you mentioned. It's great when you know a timeout lasts 120 seconds as most do in both sports and *the time between plays in football is often right around 30 seconds*....


Yeah, and I sometimes think they invented the hurry-up offense just to upset our apple cart.


----------



## Bierboy

chiguy50 said:


> Yeah, and I sometimes think they invented the hurry-up offense just to upset our apple cart.


****** bags...


----------



## cherry ghost

chiguy50 said:


> Yeah, and I sometimes think they invented the hurry-up offense just to upset our apple cart.


Which is why I have a button on my Harmony remote with the sequence 8 seconds back, 30 seconds forward. Comes in handy when when watching Broncos' games.


----------



## steve614

cherry ghost said:


> Which is why I have a button on my Harmony remote with the sequence 8 seconds back, 30 seconds forward. Comes in handy when when watching Broncos' games.


Excellent idea. I've got some extra buttons not doing anything...


----------



## mattack

Wait, so is the 'sharing a tuner' thing on for real for everyone now? I guess I don't use enough tuners to be able to tell for sure..

Also, I do remember an issue others were mentioning that I only seem to remember starting in the past few days or week.. but MAYBE it's only on HD recordings (I record most things SD).. I seem to get a little glitch about a minute in to some recordings.. and I think that's because I have padding from the show before. Can someone provide a link to the discussino about that?


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Wait, so is the 'sharing a tuner' thing on for real for everyone now? I guess I don't use enough tuners to be able to tell for sure..
> 
> Also, I do remember an issue others were mentioning that I only seem to remember starting in the past few days or week.. but MAYBE it's only on HD recordings (I record most things SD).. I seem to get a little glitch about a minute in to some recordings.. and I think that's because I have padding from the show before. Can someone provide a link to the discussino about that?


Why not simply report the problem in the existing thread to which you have already contributed? I've noticed the problem also but don't believe it needs a thread all by itself.


----------



## mattack

Because (1) I forgot about that thread, and (2) yes, today someone mentioned the glitch, but I swear someone already mentioned it WEEKS ago, and I wanted to find that reference... Because I sure don't remember seeing it until very recently, and I do a LOT of overlapping recordings.


----------



## wtherrell

megazone said:


> I agree. I went nuts trying to find this on my Premiere after it got the update. I cannot find the equivalent functionality in this new software. I know about the website, but it doesn't seem to work well for me - slow and glitchy.
> 
> I suppose you have to be careful what you wish for. I've been complaining for years about the old interface being cumbersome and out-dated. But I meant they should *update* it - group things better (Rev3, CNET, etc.), provide more advanced searching and such. NOT remove it completely.
> 
> Trying to manage your existing subs now is clunky. The Download manager seems to list things in some kind of 'date subscribed' order, maybe. One long list to skim through.


Did this custom video podcast problem ever get solved? There were a number of TWIT podcasts I used to subscribe to. Using search doesn't find them. Can't seem to find them on website either. Right now I'm having to resort to older THD with SD menus for them. Very Disappointed.


----------



## Bigg

wtherrell said:


> Did this custom video podcast problem ever get solved? There were a number of TWIT podcasts I used to subscribe to. Using search doesn't find them. Can't seem to find them on website either. Right now I'm having to resort to older THD with SD menus for them. Very Disappointed.


I couldn't find TWiT on there either. Figured they must have left the TiVo platform...


----------



## Johncv

Bigg said:


> I couldn't find TWiT on there either. Figured they must have left the TiVo platform...


No, TWiT did not leave TiVo. The schedule has changed. Some shows were discontinued.

http://twit.tv/2013/10/16/new-twit-schedule-2014

Enter the title as it is in the schedule, TiVo search should find it.


----------



## Bigg

Johncv said:


> No, TWiT did not leave TiVo. The schedule has changed. Some shows were discontinued.
> 
> http://twit.tv/2013/10/16/new-twit-schedule-2014
> 
> Enter the title as it is in the schedule, TiVo search should find it.


Hmmm, I'll have to try it by title. The schedule has nothing to do with downloading podcasts.


----------

